# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historia rreth vdekjes së ish-kryeministrit komunist Mehmet Shehu

## BlueBaron

*Ditari i Enverit për Mehmetin në vitin 1981.*


*Historia e fejesës.*

Ngjarjet zhvillohen në shtatorin e vitit 1981. Mehmet Shehu kishte hyrë në shtëpinë e re dhe e kishte fejuar djalin e tij, Skënderin, me vajzën e Qazim Turdiut, i cili gjatë luftës kishte qenë me Ballin. Familjet e ish-diktatorit dhe ish-kryeministrit i kishin bërë pushimet veç e veç atë verë. Enver Hoxha sapo ishte kthyer nga Pogradeci dhe qysh të nesërmen e kthimit i bëjnë vizitë Mehmetit dhe Fiqretin. Kjo ishte edhe një vizitë urimi me rastin e fejesës së djalit të Mehmetit, Skënderit. Një mbrëmje, kur familja e diktatorit po darkonte, Iliri, djali i Enverit, u jep lajmin familjarëve të tjerë se Neli (Skënder Shehu) ishte fejuar. Atë e kishin njoftuar për këtë dhe e kishin ftuar bashkë me Teutën vetëm një orë më parë. Kjo ishte edhe vizita e parë që bënte e fejuara e Skënder Shehut, Silva Turdiu, në shtëpinë e Mehmetit. Iliri u thotë se vajza quhej Silva dhe ishte e bija e Qazim Turdiut, pedagog matematike në Universitetin e Tiranës. Të nesërmen vendosën të shkonin për vizitë në shtëpinë e Mehmetit për ti uruar fejesën e djalit. Kjo vizitë që është përshkruar me hollësi, botuar e ribotuar, shkoi normalisht dhe u thanë fjalë të mira për Qazim Turdiun, Enveri dhe Nexhmija uruan çiftin e ri si dhe Mehmetin e Fiqretin dhe madje u bënë edhe fotografi. Gjithçka rrodhi normalisht. Por të nesërmen Enver Hoxha do ti kërkontye Mehmet Shehut ta prishte fejesën e djalit, sepse familja e të fejuarës së Skënderit kishte 6-7 të dënuar politikë dhe nëna e vajzës ishte nga familja e Pipajve, e Muzafer e Arshi Pipës. Mehmeti atë ditë ndodhej në Konferencën e Korçës, por Enveri e thërret të kthehet për ta sqaruar këtë çështje sa më parë. E dha porosinë që atë natë dhe të nesërmen Mehmeti kthehet në Tiranë. Të nesërmen ishte e diel dhe në shtëpinë e ish-diktatorit mbërrijnë për të sqaruar çështjen e fejesës Mehmeti bashkë me Fiqretin.


*Ditari ...*

Enver Hoxha, qysh të nesërmen e vizitës në shtëpinë e Mehmet Shehut dhe pasi e ka uruar atë për fejesën e djalit të tij, Skënderit, me Silva Turdiun, bëri një kthesë 180 gradë dhe e trajtoi ashpër aktin e Mehmet Shehut lidhur me fejesën e djalit të tij. Enveri, gjithë atë ditë dhe pas darke, siç ka treguar Nexhmije Hoxha, fliste për këtë ngjarje, duke reflektuar. Madje kishte thënë: Mehmeti sot është në Konferencën e Korçës, por kjo çështje duhet sqaruar sa më parë sa më parë duhet mbyllur! Si duket, që atë natë Enveri dha porosi që Mehmeti të kthehej në Tiranë. Të nesërmen ishte e diel... Dhe në shtëpinë e Enver Hoxhës mbërrijnë për vizitë Mehmeti me Fiqretin. Kështu, gjatë kësaj kohe, Enveri bëri me Mehmetin tri takime në shtëpi dhe një në zyrë. Pra, gjithsej katër takime për çështjen e fejesës që u shndërrua në një tragjedi. Përmbajtjen e plotë të këtyre takimeve do ta lexoni në ditët në vijim në faqet e gazetës Shekulli, duke filluar nga sot. Shënimet lidhur me këto takime janë marrë nga shënimet e Enverit të regjistruara në diktafon, të cilat janë të zbardhura, të daktilografuara në 3 fletore me nga 200 e ca faqe. 

Takimi i parë i Mehmet Shehut me Enver Hoxhën për çështjen e fejesës së djalit të Mehmetit, Skënderit, me vajzën e Qazim Turdiut, sipas shënimeve të Enver Hoxhës, të regjistruara në diktafon dhe mandej të zbardhura e të daktilografuara

Enver Hoxha e quan Mehmet Shehun fsheharak se përse nuk e ka pyetur për fejesën e djalit dhe i kërkon ta ndalojë këtë fejesë menjëherë. Mehmet Shehu merr të gjithë fajin vetë përsipër dhe thotë se do të mendohet si ta rregullojë këtë punë. Dy orët e debatit të Enverit për të bindur Mehmetin që të prishte fejesën e Skënderit me Silva Turdiun

Debati i Enver Hoxhës me Mehmet Shehun për prishjen e fejesës

Enver Hoxha: Si u lidh fejesa e djalit tënd, Skënderit, me vajzën e Qazim Turdiut?

Mehmet Shehu: Ky djalë ka pasur disa probleme që më kanë preokupuar, sepse po vonohej në krijimin e familjes së tij. Prandaj, kur erdhi një ditë e më tha se ka gjetur një vajzë me të cilën do që të fejohet, unë u gëzova shumë. E pyeta kush ishte dhe e kujt ishte. Më tha se ishte e Qazim Turdiut, që është profesor matematike në Universitetin e Tiranës. Djali më tha se ka ndonjë nga njerëzit e familjes me të kaluar a qëndrim jo të mirë, por ai i ka prerë marrëdhëniet me ta.

Enver Hoxha: Po ti, Mehmet, nuk pyete njeri për familjen me të cilën do të lidhej djali?

Mehmet Shehu: Po, pyeta Feçor Shehun. Ai më solli curriculum vitae. Më tha se vajza është e mirë, e ndershme, e zgjuar. Babai i saj, Qazim Turdiu, është njeri i nderuar, pedagog në Universitetin e Tiranës. Ka një vëlla të arratisur, por i ka prerë marrëdhëniet me të. Një vëlla tjetër, gjatë kohës së Luftës ka qenë për studime në Itali, pastaj, pas çlirimit, meqenëse nuk e kishte mbaruar shkollën, pushteti ynë e dërgoi në Jugosllavi për ta përfunduar dhe, kur ne u prishëm me Jugosllavinë, ai mbeti andej. Kështu, bashkë me Fiqretin gjykuam ta pranonim këtë fejesë, meqë i ati vajzës nuk kishte ndonjë gjë negative, lidhje me të arratisurit nuk kishte, vetë vajza, gjithashtu, ishte e mirë, prandaj vendosëm dhe i thamë djalit që ne jemi dakord të fejohesh me vajzën që ke zgjedhur.

Enver Hoxha: Po përbërja e rrethit familjar të njerëzve të vajzës si është? Nuk të tha gjë Feçori?  e pyeti Enveri.

Mehmet Shehu: Jo, nuk më tha gjë, - u përgjigj Mehmeti.

Enver Hoxha: Atëherë po ti tregoj unë,- i tha Enveri. Nëna e vajzës, me sa më kanë thënë, ka një vëlla të pushkatuar, që quhet...  dhe Enveri e lexoi në një copë letër që e mori nga tryeza e xhamtë  quhet Muzafer Pipa. Nëna e vajzës ka, gjithashtu, një vëlla tjetër të arratisur bashkë me të motrën. Një motër tjetër e nënës së vajzës ka qenë metresa e një tregtari të madh nga Durrësi. Por, mbi të gjitha, Arshi Pipa, një nga krerët e reaksionit, armik i betuar, që ndodhet në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Nuk e ditke ti kush është Arshi Pipa?

Mehmet Shehu: Cilin Arshi Pipa?  pyeti Mehmeti si i befasuar.

Enver Hoxha: Pse më pyet?  i tha Enveri, - ti ke qenë ministër i Punëve të Brendshme dhe duhet ta dish mirë. Veç kësaj, neve na kanë ardhur vazhdimisht informata për të, se Arshi Pipa është një nga armiqtë më të egër e nga më agresivët.

Mehmet Shehu: Këto unë nuk i dija - tha Mehmeti me gjysmë zëri, i zënë ngushtë  po, është e qartë tani, gabim të madh kam bërë, nuk u thellova më tej me Feçor Shehun. Për sa më tha, kur më solli informacionin, unë i bëra pyetjen: Feçor, ti je shoku ynë, pa vure veten në këmbën time! Sikur të të ndodhte një ngjarje e tillë me djalin tënd, çfarë do të bëje?. Dhe Feçori i kishte thënë: Po të ishte për çupën, do ta merrja, për të tjerët do të vija të të pyesja ty.

Enver Hoxha: Feçori do të të pyeste ty, - i tha Enveri, - po ti a nuk duhej të pyesje ndonjë shok tjetër? Natyrisht, në këtë situatë kë do të pyesje? Duhej, pra të vije të më pyesje mua, në radhë të parë. Pse nuk e bëre ti këtë? Familja me të cilën ti u lidhe kishte diçka të madhe politike në biografinë e saj. Le të supozojmë se rrethin familjar të nënës së vajzës ti nuk e njihje, por, të paktën, për përbërjen familjare të Qazim Turdiut, për aq sa të informoi Feçor Shehu, duhej të informoheshe mirë. Pse nuk e bëre këtë? Këtë ti nuk e bëre, se të pëlqeu mendja joteMegjithëse re në dilemë, - vazhdoi Enveri, - ti nuk më pyete as mua, as ndonjë nga shokët. Dhe ka një shkak që nuk pyete. Nuk na pyete, sepse e vendose që fejesa të bëhej, edhe duke qenë i vetëdijshëm se ky akt ishte në kundërshtim me vijën e Partisë, pate frikë se nuk do të të pranohej kjo fejesë nga shokët dhe mendove më mirë ta bësh fait accompli, kështu, duan sduan, do ta pranojnë Por kjo vjen edhe nga diçka tjetër. E kupton, ti, Mehmet, çdo të thotë fjala frëngjisht cachottier? Do të thotë fsheharak, pra, ai që fsheh veprimet përpara të tjerëve. Edhe ti, edhe Fiqreti, çështjet familjare e personale të kësaj natyre i fshihni, nuk jeni të hapët ashtu siç duhet të jeni me shokët më të ngushtë. Njeriu në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka arsye të njoftojë shokun për çdo gjë që bëhet në shtëpinë e tij. Por kur ka çështje të kësaj natyre, si kjo që të ndodhi ty, është e domosdoshme të bisedojë e të konsultohet me dikë, edhe me shokët, kurse ju, në fakt, nuk e bëtë këtë. As ti, as Fiqreti, të paktën, nuk na morët as në telefon të na njoftonit për këtë fejesë të djalit, që të gëzoheshim. Pse duhej të na e bënit të njohur fejesën nëpërmjet Ilirit dhe gruas së tij, duke i ftuar ata  dhe vetëm ata  në takimin tuaj të parë familjar me nusen e djalit? Ju edhe ata i vutë para një fakti të kryer.

Enver Hoxha: Mund të na sqarosh kush ia bëri djalit këtë fejesë? Mos e kanë futur të tjerët, për ta komprometuar? Dhe të vjen ty nusja e tij në shtëpi e ti bie në pozita të atilla, sa e gjykon me shumë lehtësi këtë fejesë, në një kohë që ti je aq i ashpër me të tjerët. Çfarë do të thonë kuadrot e Shkollës së Partisë për Fiqretin, që bëri skandal dhe organizoi mbledhje pas mbledhjeje për një nga pedagogët, sepse djali i tij u fejua a u martua me një vajzë që kishte diçka në biografi dhe kjo diçka, sigurisht, ishte shumë larg nga biografia e të fejuarës së djalit të saj. Si mund të japë ajo mësim tani për luftën e klasave në Parti? Po ti, Mehmet, si do të guxosh të flasësh me shokët, me kuadrot, me komunistët, me masat për luftën e klasave? 
Kjo që bëre ti, - vazhdon Enveri,- na dëmton edhe neve. Po të flasim tani ne për luftën e klasave, të tjerët do të thonë: E po çna përrallisin edhe këta për luftën e klasave, nuk shikojnë çka bërë Mehmet Shehu?.
Kjo ngjarje ka marrë dhenë, fejesa e djalit tënd është biseda e ditës në gjithë Tiranën, në popull po i bëjnë biografinë vajzës dhe bëjnë pyetjen: A i di këto të dhëna shoku Mehmet? Si ta ketë bërë një hap të tillë?!.
Mehmeti, që dëgjonte në heshtje, i menduar dhe si i ngrirë, tha:

Mehmet Shehu: E bëra, e bëra këtë gjë! Unë e kam fajin, se djali më pyeti.

Enver Hoxha: Kështu si bën ti, - tha Enveri, - që e merr tërë fajin për vete, bën mirë, se je kryesori, po faj ka, gjithashtu, edhe Fiqreti, pastaj, edhe djali juaj nuk është pa përgjegjësi, që është marrë shumë nëpër gojë për lidhjet e tij me vajza imorale dhe ti, për ta shpëtuar nga këto lidhje, re nga shiu në breshër. Mirëpo çfarë do të bësh tani për ta ndrequr këtë gjendje të rëndë të krijuar? - e pyeti pastaj Enveri.

Mehmet Shehu: Do të mendohem, - tha Mehmeti, - dhe do ta rregulloj. Nuk ma ka fajin djali në këtë çështje, fajin e kam unë unë!  përsëriti ai për të disatën herë.

Enver Hoxha: Kjo fejesë, Mehmet, duhet të prishet menjëherë. Për interesin e Partisë ne nuk mund të vemi ti themi popullit se këtë gabim e ka bërë Mehmet Shehu, prandaj ne do të të mbrojmë ty, se kështu mbrojmë Partinë. Ne do të përpiqemi që ta kapërcejmë këtë vështirësi, që iu krijua Partisë nga kjo ngjarje jo e menduar thellë. Megjithatë, - vazhdoi Enveri, - ndërgjegjja ty do të të rëndojë, jo vetëm para Partisë, por edhe përpara djalit tënd, se i ke thënë vetë që mund të fejohet me atë vajzë. Partia do të të ndihmojë që ta kapërcesh këtë situatë, po më parë duhet të bësh përpjekje vetë për ta kapërcyer atë. Gabimi tani u bë dhe ti nuk duhet të dëshpërohesh. Unë e njoh karakterin tënd, ti je njeri i ekstremeve, ki kujdes se mos hidhesh në ekstremin tjetër! Pas afro dy orë debati, nga ana e Mehmetit për të bindur Enverin për rrethanat lehtësuese që e bënë ta pranonte këtë fejesë, kurse nga ana e Enverit që ta bindte Mehmetin se kjo fejesë duhej prishur, Enveri e mbylli bisedën, duke i thënë Mehmetit: Mendohu, por ska rrugë tjetër. Ata u ndanë në hollin para studios. Fiqreti mbajti këmbët dhe filloi ti fliste Enverit, duke u munduar të justifikonte Skënderin për zgjedhjen që kishte bërë dhe, kur i tha Skënderi është parimor, shoku Enver, Enveri, i acaruar, ia ktheu më zë të lartë: Çparimor, moj shoqe! Ai frekuenton lokale nate, shoqërohet me njerëz jo të mirë. Nuk i di ti këto?!. Mehmeti dukej shumë i rënë, i mërzitur, i menduar dhe, duke zbritur shkallët ngadalë, ai tha: Ja, edhe Ladi po më lë. Në një kohë kur sapo kishte mbaruar së ndërtuari vila e re e Mehmetit, ku të tre djemtë kishin apartamentet e tyre, Vladimiri, djali i madh i Mehmetit, po meremetonte një apartament të vjetër, ku do të kalonte me gruan e vet, vajzën dhe me fëmijën e dytë që priste. Të nesërmen, Mehmeti me Fiqretin kërkuan sërish të takohen me Enverin që i priti në shtëpi, pasdreke.

----------


## BlueBaron

Ja çfarë bisedoi Enveri me Mehmetin në takimin e dytë për fejesën e djalit. Mehmet Shehu i paraqet tre variantet e veta për rrjedhjen e ngjarjeve pas asaj që ndodhi. Sipas Mehmetit, Skënderi mund të mos e pranonte ndarjen dhe të martohej me vajzën duke u larguar nga shtëpia, por edhe mund të vriste veten nga dëshpërimi:

Kur erdhën Mehmeti me Fiqretin në takimin e dytë dukeshin shumë të tronditur për gabimin e madh politik që bënë, por edhe të alarmuar për çfarë mund ti ngjiste Skënderit, kur ti thoshin se duhej të priteshin marrëdhëniet me të fejuarën. Ata kishin imagjinuar disa variante se çmund të ngjiste, të cilat Mehmeti filloi ti parashtrojë: 

Varianti i parë:
Skënderi të kuptonte gabimin e tij dhe të tyre (të prindërve) dhe të pranonte likuidimin e kësaj situate të rrezikshme. 

Varianti i dytë:
Skënderi mund të mos e pranonte ndarjen dhe të martohej me vajzën, duke zënë një apartament jashtë shtëpisë së Mehmetit. 

Varianti i tretë: Djali mund të vriste veten nga dëshpërimi. 

Ky qëndrim i Mehmetit e acaroi Enverin, sepse shikonte që ai ende spo e kuptonte ose spo e pranonte dot se kishte bërë një gabim të madh politik. Prandaj në përgjigjet e tij për këto variante, Enveri përdori një gjuhë të drejtpërdrejtë: 

ENVER HOXHA:
Varianti i parë do të ngjasë, - tha Enveri, - ai duhet të ngjasë. Kurse dy variantet e tjera, të siguroj unë se nuk do të ngjasin. Po të ngjasë varianti i dytë, djali braktis rrugën e Partisë dhe hyn në rrugë armiqësore. Por nuk do ta lëmë të ngjasë një gjë e tillë dhe ska pse e mendon këtë variant, Mehmet. Ti e njeh mirë djalin tënd, por mua, - theksoi Enveri, - më çudit fakti pse ti mendon kështu. Sa për variantin e tretë, mos ki merak fare! Skënderi yt ka kaluar disa herë në këto rrugë dhe as që është turbulluar fare, pa le më të vrasë veten. 

MEHMET SHEHU: Ishallah kështu u bëftë, por këto variante më shkuan ndër mend. Pastaj nxori nga xhepi një tok me letra, të formatit të vogël, dhe filloi ti tregojë Enverit mbi përbërjen e plotë të familjes së Turdiut dhe të gruas së tij. 

ENVER HOXHA: Sështë nevoja, ato që duhet të di, ti thashë dhe ato qëndrojnë. 

MEHMET SHEHU: Po, ato janë, por dua tju bëj vetëm disa përcaktime: Arshi Pipa, udhëheqësi i reaksionit shqiptar në Amerikë, nuk është i vëllai i nënës së vajzës, por djali i xhaxhait...

ENVER HOXHA: Njëlloj është. 

MEHMET SHEHU: Të ta lexoj një çikë, ja tri faqe janë: Kriminelët e luftës, të burgosurit, të arratisurit janë, por nga familja e Turdiut ka nja katër a pesë në punë dhe filloi të tregonte: ky punon këtu, një tjetër atje etj. Si duket Enverit nuk i erdhi mirë që Mehmeti po mundohej të lehtësonte veten, të shfajësohej disi, ndaj i tha:

ENVER HOXHA: Ato që kemi biseduar nuk i luan topi, kjo është një familje plot me armiq.

MEHMET SHEHU: Ashtu është, - tha Mehmeti para se të largohej.

----------


## tani_26

Pjesë nga fjala-dënuese e Enver Hoxhës ndaj Mehmet Shehut pas vetëvrasjes, 18 dhjetor 1981. Të nesërmen e vetëvrasjes ai e shpall ish-kryeministrin armik të partisë

Enver Hoxha: "Mehmeti, armik deri në çastin e vdekjes"


Shekulli

Tani edhe unë do të lexoj, ashtu si e kisha përgatitur, kritikën që pata menduar ti bëja punës së Mehmet Shehut, pavarësisht se kjo po zhvillohet në mungesë të tij, se ai u tregua armik i Partisë deri në çastin e fundit, derisa vrau veten. Por, Partia si kurdoherë, është e fortë dhe në gjendje ti kapërcejë të gjitha vështirësitë; ashtu sikurse ka kapërcyer edhe të tjera të tilla edhe më të mëdha, prandaj puna jonë vazhdon. 


Shokë, 
Byroja Politike po diskuton për një çështje me shumë rëndësi, për gabimin e madh politik që bëri shoku Mehmet, duke aprovuar fejesën e djalit të tij me një vajzë që, në rrethin e babait dhe të nënës së saj, ka 6-7 armiq të egër të pushtetit tonë popullor, të arratisur, kriminelë lufte, të burgosur e të internuar.
Para Kongresit të Partisë, Mehmeti më dërgoi një variant të parë të autokritikës së tij, prej 26 faqesh, dhe kërkonte ta ndihmoj. Ia ktheva këtë variant me vërejtjen që neve nuk na interesonte të flitej gjerë e gjatë mbi historikun se si ngjau gabimi, e këshilloja të thellohej në shkaqet e këtij gabimi, të cilat, i theksova, janë të lidhura me disa koncepte e qëndrime jo të drejta, me disa elemente negative në karakterin e tij dhe se duhej të kuptonte rrezikshmërinë e fajit dhe të gabimeve që bëri.
Pas Kongresit, shoku Mehmet dorëzoi për Byronë Politike autokritikën prej 39 faqesh, që ju e lexuat. Autokritika e tij nuk më bind që ta ketë kuptuar thellë gabimin që ka bërë. Në autokritikë ai zgjatet në disa rrethana, në faktorë e justifikime, më shumë për të shfajësuar veten dhe për të minimizuar gabimin.
Shoku Mehmet e vë theksin sidomos në momentet psikologjike, momente të një emotiviteti e sentimentalizmi të madh lidhur me disa anë patologjike të djalit, që e shtynë të gabonte. Por nuk janë këto arsyet kryesore dhe vendimtare, që e çuan në këtë gabim, por janë të tjera, janë disa anë të karakterit te Mehmetit, që ai i kalon përciptazi, që i quan sporadike dhe të rastit dhe që, duke filozofuar, del në konkluzionin që, po të mos korrigjohen, bëhen të rrezikshme. Pikërisht këto shfaqje në karakterin e Mehmetit janë bërë të dëmshme dhe të rrezikshme për vijën dhe për punën e Partisë. Në këto çështje ai duhej të ishte thelluar dhe në këtë drejtim duhet ta ndihmojmë edhe ne që ti kuptojë dhe ti zhdukë këto shfaqje negative.
Në planin politik, Byrosë Politike nuk i interesojnë rrethanat psikologjike të fejesës së djalit të Mehmetit. Ajo është e preokupuar për gabimin politik që bëri një nga anëtarët e saj më të vjetër e kryesorë, për të gjetur çe shtyri në këtë gabim dhe i çnatyre është ai? Me këtë fejesë Mehmeti ka bërë një gabim të rëndë politiko-ideologjik. Ai, duke e konkretizuar këtë lidhje familjaro-shoqërore, bëri aleancë politiko-ideologjike me armiq të klasës. Ai e vuri veten mbi Partinë, spyeti fare udhëheqjen e Partisë, shkeli vijën e saj në lidhje me luftën e klasave.
Mehmeti e bëri gabimin me plot ndërgjegje, duke qenë plotësisht në dijeni me kë e lidh këtë aleancë. Formalisht, ai e pyeti ministrin e Punëve të Brendshme, Feçor Shehun, i cili e vuri në dijeni për veprimtarinë e të atit të vajzës, që ka qenë në përpunim në organet e Sigurimit të Shtetit, e vuri, gjithashtu, në dijeni edhe për dy vëllezërit e tij të arratisur. Feçori më shumë nuk dinte aty për aty, por nga Mehmeti u këshillua që të mos e fuste sigurimin në këtë çështje. Pse? Sepse, në fakt, i kishte të gjitha të dhënat. Fiqreti e pyeti edhe për familjen e Pipajve. Kjo do të thotë që Mehmeti dhe Fiqreti ishin në dijeni edhe për rrethin familjar të nënës së vajzës, që kishte pjesëtarë të burgosur e të arratisur, ndër të cilët, kriminelin e luftës, Myzafer Pipën, dhe reaksionarin e egër dhe shumë aktiv, Arshi Pipën, që edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të vjellë vrer nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kundër pushtetit tonë popullor. Megjithëse Feçori, si anëtar Plenumi dhe ministër i Punëve të Brendshme, nuk mbajti qëndrim të prerë kur e pyeti Mehmeti: Çdo të bëje ti, po të të ngjiste një rast i tillë në familjen tënde?, ai iu përgjigj: Do të vija tju pyesja ju, domethënë do të pyesja Partinë.
Atëherë, Mehmeti përse nuk reflektoi pak mbi këtë përgjigje? Pse nuk erdhi të bisedonte me mua për këtë çështje, që dilte nga kuadri i zakonshëm familjar? Në një vend të autokritikës së tij, Mehmeti thotë: Në fillim mendova të veja te shoku Enver. Pse mendoi të vinte? Kur krushqitë midis familjeve bëhen në vijën e partisë nuk ka arsye që të kërkojmë aprovim. Por ai mendoi të vinte tek unë, se e kuptonte që kjo lidhje familjare nuk ishte në përshtatje me vijën e Partisë. Pastaj përpiqet ta shpjegojë mosardhjen që: të mos e shqetësoja shokun Enver për çështje të tilla. Kjo nuk qëndron. Ai nuk erdhi tek unë, jo që të mos më shqetësonte, por se e dinte që nuk do tia aprovoja vendimin që kishte marrë. Përse nuk bisedoi ai as me ndonjë shok tjetër të Byrosë Politike, si fjala vjen, me shokun Kadri, që ka qenë edhe ministër i Punëve të Brendshme?
Mehmeti veproi kështu për dy arsye: E para, se e merrte me mend që asnjë nga shokët nuk do të aprovonte këtë krushqi, dhe, e dyta, që është akoma edhe më e rëndë dhe burimi kryesor i gabimit të tij, se e konsideron veten mbi shokët. Ai e përjashton ose e vë veten mbi disiplinën e Partisë, gjë që e bëri të shkelë vijën e saj, që është një dhe e detyrueshme për të gjithë komunistët, pa dallim, aq më tepër për një komunist, që Partia e ka zgjedhur në udhëheqje pikërisht për ta ruajtur të pastër këtë vijë e për ta mbrojtur nga shkeljet e shtrembërimet.
Mehmeti, jo vetëm nuk u këshillua me asnjërin nga ne për këtë krushqi, por, mendoi ta bënte fait accompli me një nxitim të pashpjegueshëm. Këtë çështje unë e mora vesh indirekt, nga djali im, Iliri, që e kishin ftuar në fejesën e Skënderit. Po të gjykosh, edhe kjo ftesë nuk është pa hile. Pse duhej të asistonte djali im në vizitën e parë të njohjes që bënte e fejuara e Skënderit me prindërit e këtij? Që unë ta merrja vesh indirekt? Që të tatonte pulsin tim ose të më komprometonte edhe mua e familjen time në këtë çështje?
Ne, në familjen tonë , për Qazim Turdiun nuk dinim gjë tjetër përveç asaj që ai ishte profesor matematike, kurse rrethin familjar, qoftë të tij, ashtu edhe të së shoqes, se njihnim fare. Shkuam tok me Nexhmijen te Mehmeti, më shumë ta uronim për shtëpinë e re. Aty gjetëm fëmijët dhe të fejuarën e Skënderit (që Mehmeti vetë e kishte njohur një ditë më parë), i uruam, bëmë edhe fotografi. Mehmeti me Fiqretin ishin shumë të gëzuar dhe kjo ishte e drejta e tyre. Po si nuk u shqetësuan pak në ndërgjegjen e tyre, që 
po përzienin e po futnin në këtë valle të ndyrë edhe shokun Enver? Ata menduan se me këtë prezantim u vulos kjo punë, u mor aprovimi i shokut Enver. Fotografitë që u bënë me mua, shkuan te Qazim Turdiu, ato shkuan deri edhe në Athinë, me skuadrën e vajzës dhe, që andej, përse të mos i shkonin edhe Arshi Pipës në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, i cili do të shikonte kështu se me kë iu fejua mbesa dhe, për këtë fakt, i dërgohej edhe vërtetimi me fotografi?
(...)
Sidoqoftë, për interesat e Partisë dhe të vetë Mehmetit, e këshillova këtë të reflektonte thellë për të zbuluar shkaqet e gabimit që bëri. Sa munda, e ndihmova, për të ndihmuar, në radhë të parë, Partinë nga një rrezik që i turrej (nga përçarja), jo se këtë Partia nuk do ta kapërcente dot edhe në rastin më të keq. Dhe ja, kjo që ndodhi është rasti më i keq, ky armik vrau veten për të shpëtuar veten dhe për të dëmtuar Partinë. Sidoqoftë, Partia dhe populli një traumë do ta kalonin. Dhe kur? Pikërisht para Kongresit të 8-të të Partisë. Armiqësia e tij nuk e shmangi këtë traumë. Armiqtë tanë, të brendshëm e të jashtëm, mund të përfitonin nga kjo ngjarje. Kjo u evitua, por ishte një alarm vigjilence për Partinë. ...
Dëshiroj tju them se unë jam plotësisht dakord me të gjitha diskutimet tuaja, si dhe me cilësimet që u bëtë karakterit dhe punës së Mehmetit, prandaj mendimet që kam për këtë armik, të cilat po jua lexoj, janë njësoj si tuajat. Por edhe ato që ka thënë, ai i ka veshur me shumë teorizime e justifikime, me rrethana e faktorë, me elemente që shfaqen në raste të veçanta, se gabimi që bëra nuk është karakteristikë e përgjithshme tek unë... është vetëm një rast etj. Këto janë të tëra thëniet e Mehmetit. Në autokritikë, Mehmeti teorizon, vërtitet rreth disa dukurive negative të karakterit të tij, premton se do të bëjë kthesë rrënjësore, por pse-të e vërteta nga rrodhi ky gabim, ose nuk përmenden fare, ose u shkohet atyre përciptazi, ose shtrohen shtrembër.
(...)
Në autokritikë, Mehmeti shpreh një mendim të pakontrolluar, sipas të cilit më vonë do të isha vetë në gjendje të shihja se kisha gabuar dhe, gjithashtu, vetë do ta ndreqja gabimin, edhe pa më sinjalizuar ndokush. Ky mendim tregon, gjithashtu, se ai mbivlerëson veten, bile edhe kur bën gabime. Ai harron se një gabim politik ka shumë rrjedhime. Dhe kush i paguan poçet e thyera? Pa dyshim, Partia. Ndihma e Partisë, në çdo kohë dhe në çdo rrethanë, është shumë e nevojshme dhe e domosdoshme. Edhe ndihma e shokëve nuk duhet nënvleftësuar, sepse, si ndihma e Partisë, edhe ajo e shokëve të japin forcë dhe qartësi të mos gabosh dhe, kur gabon, të ndreqesh.
Mehmetit unë i kam bërë shumë vërejtje për disa anë jo të mira të karakterit të vet, siç janë rrëmbimi, ashpërsia në marrëdhëniet me shokët dhe disa dobësi të tjera, që ai i përmend në autokritikë dhe ju ia vutë në dukje në diskutimet tuaja. Edhe për gabimin e fundit i kam folur gjerë e gjatë e pa dorashka, por ky gabim e ka bërë krejt të domosdoshëm të vihen mirë pikat mbi i.
(...)
Megjithatë, për këtë që bëri, përsëri ne po veprojmë ndaj tij me takt, duke e shtruar këtë çështje vetëm në Byronë Politike e jo në Plenumin e Komitetit Qendror dhe në Parti, se nuk duam të lëkundim besimin e udhëheqjes të Partisë te Mehmeti. Ai vrau veten, se do ti kishte dëgjuar këto fjalë të miat, nuk pati trimërinë ti dëgjonte, megjithëse hiqej trim. Akti që bëri nuk flet për trimëri tek ai. Por ne shkonim edhe me shpresë që ky medoemos duhet të bënte kthesë rrënjësore në mjaft anë të karakterit të tij, në disa anë të metodës së punës dhe sidomos në marrëdhëniet me shokët, qofshin këta kuadro të udhëheqjes ose të niveleve të tjera, në Parti dhe në shtet.
Një nga burimet më kryesore të këtij gabimi dhe të gabimeve të tjera të tij, që e kanë penguar të korrigjojë karakterin e vet, është mendjemadhësia, që Mehmeti e ka vënë në fund të listës dhe e ka paraqitur me kontorno teorike e me justifikime, duke na cituar Leninin për atë që ai ka quajtur mendjemadhësia komuniste. Dhe kjo lloj mendjemadhësie, thotë Mehmeti, shfaqet në raste të caktuara, sikurse u shfaq në fejesën e djalit. Prapë rastësisht, prapë vetëm për fejesën e djalit. Në qoftë se do të ishte kështu, atëherë, ai fare mirë mund të thoshte: Pse po e bëni kaq të madhe këtë gjë?
(....)
Në jetën e Partisë, shoku Mehmet ka bërë mjaft herë gabime, bile edhe të rënda. Ju të rinjtë nuk i dini këto, por do ti mësoni. Cilat janë këto? Shkurtimisht na bie detyrë, me këtë rast, tia ripërmendim disa:
Mehmeti nuk mungon të vërë në dukje vlerën e luftës së tij, të cilën askush sia mohon dhe askush sduhet tia mohojë. Por qëndrimet e veprimet e tij gjatë luftës kanë edhe anë të dobta, edhe gabime.
Mehmeti, në disa letra të tij dhe në qëndrimet që dimë, nuk e kishte aq të qartë vijën e Partisë për Frontin Nacionalçlirimtar. Ai shprehej me përbuzje dhe i ka shkruar një letër Dushan Mugoshës, me të cilën kritikon Shtabin e Përgjithshëm, duke quajtur zabitë oficerë, komunistë ose jo, ata që Partia i kishte afruar dhe u kishte dhënë reparte për ti drejtuar. Kjo nuk do të thotë që komunisti nuk ka të drejtë të bëjë vërejtje, por në atë letër duken megalomaniadhe karrierizmi i Mehmetit. Rëndësi kanë orientimi politik i Partisë dhe interesi i Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare në shfrytëzimin e kapaciteteve dhe të influencës së këtyre njerëzve, që në atë kohë dhe për atë kohë nuk ishin as nulitet, as kundër vijës së Partisë. 
(...)
Për çlirimin e Tiranës, në çdo përvjetor, vihet në dukje vetëm roli i shokut Mehmet. Ai ishte komandant i forcave dhe i shtabit operativ që u caktuan për çlirimin e Tiranës, por dihet që plani për çlirimin e Kryeqytetit u përpunua nga Shtabi i Përgjthshëm (këto dokumente harrohen), u përpunua edhe nga Korpusi i Parë, ku ishte komisar Hysniu. As roli i Hysniut, që merrej me drejtimin e bashkërendimin e veprimeve ushtarake për çlirimin e Tiranës, as kontributi i Gogos, si drejtues i organizatës së Partisë për Tiranën dhe i deleguari i Komitetit Qendror, nuk zihen fare në gojë. Përse ky monopolizim? Për këtë kanë faj kryesisht shokët e propagandës, të shtypit dhe ata që shkruajnë artikuj e japin intervista. Pse duhet të ndërhyj unë për këto gjëra? Edhe vetë Mehmeti mund ti vinte dhe duhet ti vërë gjërat në vendin e tyre, si komunist dhe udhëheqës që është.
(...)
Mehmeti dhe shokë të tjerë kanë qenë vullnetarë në Luftën e Spanjës. Kjo është një meritë për të gjithë këta, por nuk është e drejtë që të ngrihen lart vetëm meritat e Mehmetit, kurse për të tjerët, që kanë luftuar edhe ata si ai, që kanë pasur edhe përgjegjësira më të larta, (se Mehmeti ka qenë vetëm vullnetar i thjeshtë dhe arriti të bëhej deri në përgjegjës toge dhe jo komandant batalioni, siç thoshte ai) gati nuk flitet fare. Të kuptohemi, nuk është Mehmeti që ka penguar njeri të flasë për ta, po këtë punë e kanë merak vetë lajkatarët dhe oportunistët. Kur je në pushtet, të tillë tipa të lavdërojnë, ndërsa, kur të shket këmba, të hedhin gurin. Lufta e Spanjës ka anët e mira, por ajo ka edhe të metat e koracës së saj, si anarkizmin, terrorizmin, voluntarizmin etj. Prandaj po e përmend këtë çështje, se ka mundësi që këto influenca të rrezikshme të kenë lënë padashur mbresa te Mehmeti dhe të konsiderohen si merita që i mbulon hija e Luftës së Spanjës.
(...)
Kulti i personit është i dënueshëm, jo vetëm kur teprohet me brohoritje, slogane, këngë etj., por ai shfaqet, bile bëhet shumë i rrezikshëm edhe kur një udhëheqës, pavarësisht se nuk brohoritet për të, kërkon të imponohet me urdhra, me arrogancë, me prepotencë, kur ka krijuar bindjen se të tilla qëndrime, të tilla veprime janë të drejta janë normale dhe se, ndryshe nga shokët e tjerë, atij mundet e duhet ti lejohen këto, sido që të jenë, edhe kur sjanë të drejta. Këtu qëndron përsëri kulti i personit. Me qindra herë kam theksuar se në Parti ska privilegje, se në Parti duhet të luftohet kulti i personit, se në Parti nuk duhet lejuar konformizmi, por të mbizotërojë bindja e vetëdijshme komuniste marksiste-leniniste nëpërmjet diskutimeve të hapta, të çiltra, pa asnjë fije drojtjeje nga kurrkush.
(...)
Në mbledhjen e kaluar të Byrosë Politike shtrova nevojën e një analize të thellë për korrigjimin e metodës së punës në Qeveri dhe në kryesinë e saj, duke marrë deri edhe disa masa organizative për kryesinë e Këshillit të Ministrave dhe për përcaktimin më të drejtë të ndarjes së punës e të funksioneve të anëtarëve të kryesisë, duke mos lejuar që kjo të vihet mbi Qeverinë. Ditët e fundit pata një bisedim të gjatë me shokun Adil dhe me Mehmetin për këtë problem. Tri orë të tëra biseduam e diskutuam bashkë vëllazërisht, shoqërisht, në një frymë shumë të hapët e të ngrohtë, bile edhe shakara u bëra të dy shokëve. Adili ishte i bindur për atë që kështu është e drejtë dhe kështu duhet bërë, binda kështu edhe Mehmetin. 
(Por vetëvrasja tregoi se ai nuk ishte i bindur për asgjë.) 
Ne duhet të përcaktojmë më qartë kompetencat e ministrave, si individë, që duhet të jenë shumë më të gjera. Përgjegjësia e tyre duhet të jetë shumë më e madhe për dikasteret a sektorët që drejtojnë dhe si anëtarë të Qeverisë, si një organ i lartë shtetëror kolegjial.
Të gjithë duhet të jemi plotësisht të mobilizuar e më shumë se kurdoherë në punë, që ti përgjigjemi gjithë këtij hovi revolucionar që ka shpërthyer në klasën punëtore, në fshatarësinë kooperativiste, në gjithë punonjësit e sektorëve shkencorë, arsimorë e kulturorë të vendit tonë për të zbatuar, me komunistët në ballë, vendimet historike të Kongresit të 8-të të Partisë dhe për të realizuar planet e reja të pesëvjeçarit të shtatë.
Dua të shpreh bindjen që, ashtu si të gjithë ne, edhe Mehmeti, do të jetë në krye të punëve që i ka ngarkuar Partia. 
(Mehmeti nuk pati durim, vrau veten edhe nuk e dëgjoi dhe diskutimin tim, që bashkohet dhe është në akord me vërejtjet e shokëve, Mehmeti e kishte humbur besimin te Partia.) 



Nga letra e Mehmet Shehut lënë për Enver Hoxhën para se të vriste veten

Shoku Enver,

Në librin Kur lindi Partia, në pjesën e shkrojtur me dorën tënde, ndër të tjera, me shkruaje

Ti, i dashur Mehmet ke qenë dhe je një nga udhëheqësit e lavdishëm të Partisë, kurdoherë në ballë të çdo lufte, në çdo moment i gatshëm, i papërkulur e parimor për të mbrojtur popullin, Atdheun socialist, Partinë që na rilindi e na kaliti si udhëheqës revolucionarë, luftëtarë të papërkulur për komunizmin, shërbëtorë të devotshëm për popullin, për luftën e madhe që ti ke bërë e po bën si bir dhe ushtar besnik i tyre, Partia dhe populli do të jenë mirënjohës. 
Unë shoku yt më i afërt, i halleve dhe i fitoreve të përqafoj. 

11 qershor 1981 Enver

Por unë shoku yt më i afërt i halleve dhe i fitoreve gabova politikisht dhe ideologjikisht këto kohët e fundit, duke pranuar fejesën e djalit tim, Skënderit, me vajzën e Qazim Turdiut, fejesë, të cilën, me ndërhyrjen tënde të drejtë, unë e prisha. Arsyet pse e bëra unë këtë gabim politik i shpjegova në autokritikën që bëra. Asaj autokritike, të datës 12 nëntor, prej 39 faqesh, nuk i heq asnjë presje, sepse është autokritikë e sinqertë, absolutisht e sinqertë. Kjo autokritikë, në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike të datës 17 nëntor (1981) u hodh poshtë nga gjithë anëtarët dhe kandidatët e Byrosë Politike dhe, më në fund, ju e quajtët atë alibi, duke kërkuar që unë sonte të reflektoja dhe të pranoja të gjitha kritikat që mu bënë në Byronë Politike dhe për të rrëzuar krejtësisht autokritikën time, që ju e quajtët alibi, d.m.th. gënjeshtër, mashtrim. 
Në një shënim që më dërgove më 28 tetor 1981 në lidhje me projekt-autokritikën time që ta kisha dërguar, më thoshe që tu bëja analizë elementeve negative në karakterin tim, se aty do të gjeja arsyen e vërtetë të gabimeve. Dhe i quajte  disa elemente negative në karakterin (tim) që shfaqen shpesh herë në punën shumë të frytshme që (bëj) për interesin e Partisë, që ti (unë) e do (dua) dhe lë jetën për të. Po, shoku Enver, unë gjithmonë kam qenë i gatshëm për të lënë jetën për Partinë. Dhe pikërisht këtë po bëj tash: po lë jetën për Partinë, për të të dhënë rastin e vetëm që më mbeti, ty, shokut, mësuesit dhe vëllait tim të dashur, unë, shoku yt i afërt i halleve dhe i fitoreve, siç më ke quajtur me të drejtë, që të mësosh të vërtetën. 
Unë po e lë jetën për Partinë pa hezitim dhe me gjakftohtësi, se smë latë rrugë tjetër për të mbrojtur Partinë. 
()
Unë nuk heq asnjë presje nga gjithçka kam shkruar e thënë për ty si shok, si mësuesi im marksist-leninist e si vëlla. Por tash që po ndahemi fizikisht të them atë që nuk mund të ta thosha gjer sot, sepse kurrë smë krijove kushtet të të thosha të vërtetën () Unë bëra gabim e faj politik dhe kjo u fry () gjersa në mbledhjen e djeshme të Byrosë Politike () unë u quajta Uni që e ve veten mbi Partinë, mendjemadhi që spyet për të tjerët, monopolisti i gjithë punës shtetërore, dhe një mijë e një akuza djallëzore. Jo, shoku Enver, unë gabova për arsyet që thashë në autokritikë, unë kam edhe të meta në punë, por që të kem punuar për dualizëm (me ju!), për të vënë veten mbi Partinë e të tjera akuza të kësaj natyre që mu bënë, këtë kurrë nuk e kam bërë, kjo ishte një akuzë e përbindshme që unë kurrë nuk e pranoj. Dhe autokritika ime nuk ishte alibi, por e sinqertë. Unë kam punuar gjithë jetën për Partinë, për popullin, kurrë nuk kam luftuar e punuar për karrige, për nam, për tu quajturstrateg, për të dalë përpara Enver Hoxhës (dualizëm), për privilegje personale. Akuza më e rëndë që mu bë () ishte se unë gabimin e kam bërë (për të vënë veten mbi Partinë, se unë kultivoj unin për tu dukur, d.m.th. kundër Partisë. Kaq shpejt u harruan luftërat që bashkë kemi bërë kundër armiqve të brendshëm e të jashtëm? Ju, personalisht, nuk më quajtët armik, por () të tjerë, duke më akuzuar se e vë veten mbi Partinë, praktikisht, më kanë akuzuar për armik. (...) Unë e bëra detyrën time me të vetmen mënyrë që mu dha mundësia - vetëvrasja. Edhe njëherë: amanet Partinë!
Rroftë Partia jonë e lavdishme, me vijën e saj kurdoherë të drejtë, marksiste-leniniste! Rrofshi ju, të paktën, sa të siguroni Partinë e socializmin () 
Poshtë imperializmi, me imperializmin amerikan në krye! Poshtë revizionizmi, me social-imperializmin (dhe atë kinez) në krye!
Rroftë komunizmi! Poshtë reaksioni!
Amanet familjen time - Fiqretin, djemtë (përfshi edhe Skënderin e Bashkimin), fëmijët e nuset e djemve! Po të shihni se është interesi i Partisë, thoni se Mehmeti vdiq aksidentalisht duke manipuluar armët! ose si të doni. Edhe armik po më quajtët, kam besimin se asgjë smbetet pa u zbuluar nga koha, e vërteta svdes kurrë. 
Po vdes i pafajshëm ()
Tiranë, 18.12.1981 Mehmet Shehu 




12/09/2005

----------


## Brari

panorama


debati publik 
sekretet 

Ramiz Alia dhe vetëvendosja intelektuale


Liljana Hoxha 
Zënë ngushtë prej flagrancës tashmë të lakuriqësisë së tij para popullit, mafia Alia e falangat mediatike të tij pas artikullit; Ramiz Alia, tani kërko falje publike, në gazetën Panorama të 14 shtatorit, gjen të udhës këtë reagim, apo përgjigje e mospërgjigje, duke theksuar parimisht (në realitet për të maskuar mashtrimin) që në radhë të parë, kur flitet për historinë, duhet pretenduar tek ajo që është kryesore; Ramiz Alia hedh dritë pozitive papritur edhe mbi Safet Butkën pas 65 vjetësh. Për të dalë formalisht nga roli i sejmenit, M. Nazarko bën pyetjen; Mos po manipuloni historinë zyrtare? (sikur këtu të qëndronte synimi i manipulimit të historisë së Shqipërisë nga ana e tij). Ramiz Alia përgjigjet; Jo, nuk e manipuloj (Gazeta ABC 17 Shtator 2005). Nga raporti simbiotik për fshehjen e fajit të Alisë me falangat e tij, vjen ky reagim, sa mjeran, po aq butaforik nga artifica, për më tepër skandaloz si i paskrupullt, në tallje e injorim flagrant të opinionit publik, edhe pse vepra e tradhtisë kombëtare e Ramiz Alisë, tashmë është e dokumentuar. 
E drejta shqiptare, ideja ime fikse

Marr shkas nga idetë jo të çmuara (midis të tillave), të hedhura jo kot me titull Shqipëria përballë ndërgjegjes së gjymtuar të saj nga Kadare, në datën 15 Shtator 2005, në zbërthim teorik të domosdoshmërisë të vërtetimit dokumentar të së vërtetave. Kur në vend të denoncimit publik të aktit të Ramiz Alisë dhe të dokumentit të projektit të pluralizmit, mbajtur në Byronë Politike të PPSH-së në 1989, Kadare merr në mbrojtje Dosjen K. Jo për pretenciozitet, por e mësuar tashmë prej fakteve, e cilësuar ndonëse pa emër edhe prej tij, si avokate e Enver Hoxhës (unë apo kushdo) më duhet të reagoj. Përse Kadare i bie kaq shumë kësaj kambane tashmë të krisur? Për arsye se, përveçse kjo i duhet atij për tu konsideruar vjetërsisht, antienverist kundrejt krizës së koshiencës në lidhje me të kaluarën, mua (apo kujtdo) vetëm më përkëdhel sedrën. Çka është e pamundur se askush smund të ndërtojë një Enver Hoxhë, ndryshe nga ai që njohim të gjithë, si për të mirë ashtu dhe për të keq. Prandaj thjesht kundërshtoj vetëm teprimet në mashtrimin e përgjithshëm, filluar në 90 e përfaqësuar pikërisht nga Kadare. Përbaltje që si bën dot keq Enver Hoxhës, se sa i bën keq popullit shqiptar për minimumin e autosqimës, për të mos u vetëluftuar pikërisht në vlerat tona përfituar nga aspekti negativ i tyre. Kur pikërisht bota e çmon çdo ditë e më shumë Enver Hoxhën, si potencial e burrë i shquar shteti me dimensione ndërkombëtare. Krahas Bler-it, së fundi vinë konsideratat e CIA-s, që Enver Hoxha ka qenë krejtësisht i pavarur në të gjitha dimensionet e tij, për sigurimin rajonal e ndërkombëtar, pavarësisht nga ideologjia e sistemi politik përkatës, rrjedhojë historike pas luftës së dytë botërore. 

* * *

Përgjithësisht sot ngrihen problemet në rrafshin teorik apo konceptual me shembuj apo shprehi praktike anonime, për çka realisht nuk i jepet fytyrë konkrete fenomenit të kritikueshëm që mundësisht ai të mos përsëritet. Prandaj, ngritja e problemeve, qoftë dhe me tragjizmin kadarean, gjithmonë përgjithshëm për katastrofën shqiptare, faturuar jo thjesht simbolikisht, por praktikisht e personalisht vetëm Enver Hoxhës apo gruas së tij, është vetëm një formalitet dhe kompromis konjuktural politik e social, çka media nga ana e saj e servir dhe madje na e detyron si çështje etike. Kjo mënyrë e atakimit të së keqes me pambuk është vërtetuar sidomos këto 15 vjet gati-gati si ceremoni e përgjithshme ndaj të keqes, duke e lënë atë aty ku është. Në të kundërt, mua më duhet të flas konkretisht (pa pasur kurrë gjë personale me kërkënd, ndonëse edhe të ishte ndryshe, jam në gjendje të kontrolloj arsyet e mia si të parëndësishme kundrejt interesit të përgjithshëm).
Gjithçka që bëj, për aq sa mundem, është në mbrojtje kryesisht konkrete të vetë shqiptarëve, sidomos për çka ata nuk dinë, por pse jo, edhe siç i shoh unë problemet.
Për çka botimi i Dosjes K, që mbron drejtpërsëdrejti interesat e Kadaresë ashtu siç e mbron për pasojë dhe ky i fundit atë, ishte i parakohshëm. Një gjë e tillë duhej bërë pasi të hapeshin dosjet apo arkivat nisur nga Ministria e Brendshme, apo nga gjithçka që dokumenton të panjohurën apo të vërtetën, fillimisht vetëm e vetëm për ish dhe është nomenklaturën. Filluar nga diktatori dhe e shoqja, tek të cilët përqendrohet Kadare, por vazhduar edhe me Ramiz Alinë, të cilin ai e eviton me insistim, sikur tek ai të shihte veten. Pa qenë nevoja deri tek shkrimtarët që e vërteta arkivore të dokumentojë surrogatin e të vërtetës orale. Për pasojë, traumatizimi kombëtar, për arsye madhore, madje shkencore në dokumentimin e të keqes historike, do të na bashkonte në dhimbjen e përgjithshme, pasojë e diktaturës. Do të na dhimbsej njëri-tjetri dhe do të donim të mos e njihnim rrezatimin e fajit deri në bazë, kundrejt nevojës për të falur njëri-tjetrin. E gjithë kjo, po të kishim hequr vatrën e infeksionit kanceroz. Me fajësim moral e izolim në fosile politike të metastazave të kastës së Ramiz Alisë, rigjeneruar nëpërmjet brezave, nepotizmit, interesave e kryesisht fajësisë së përbashkët. E bërë mbrapsht, pikërisht për diversion të Ramiz Alisë nëpërmjet Shaban Sinanit, për të neutralizuar si kundërshtar Kadarenë, madje për të thelluar bashkëpunimin, mua më dhemb diskreditimi i plejadës tonë të shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve kundrejt fenomenit më ordiner të diktaturës (një në tre shqiptarë do të ishte i sigurimit), pa demaskuar e analizuar shkakun që e mbolli këtë fenomen, me shef institucional ideologjik dje, por dhe sot, Ramiz Alinë. Ashtu siç ndjej dhimbje edhe kur kritikat ndaj Kadaresë janë dashaligësi që ushqejnë tendencat antikombëtare edhe në diskutim të artit të tij, për të cilin është Zot! Ndaj, me lutje i shkruaj këto radhë për të mos më detyruar më ta kritikoj publikisht!

* * *

Flitet sot me të drejtë të rishikohet historia. Po kush do të dalë garant për të qenë i besueshëm se ku qëndron deformimi prej komunizmit për tu zëvendësuar me një reformim të kalkuluar (se përsëri kemi të bëjmë me tendenca në reformim të profilit të Ramiz Alisë si frikacak, e në përqendrim të fajit tek Enver Hoxha, e pas vdekjes së tij, tek Nexhmije Hoxha) që përsëri do të jetë larg të vërtetës reale? Pikërisht në këtë çështje shqetësimi i Kadaresë mbetet jo adekuat, por përsëri edhe në 2005 revanshist e që shpreh dukshëm diskriminim politik edhe tek shprehet së fundi; Maxima e njohur që Historinë e shkruajnë fitimtarët, në Shqipëri mund të përmbyset në Historinë e shkruajnë të mundurit 
Pa u ndalur në shkulmet e njohura të cinizmit kadarean, por në vlerësim social politik të interpretimit të tij, a mundet të na i zbërthejë Kadare si më kompetent dhe bashkëpunëtor në këto punë për sa vijon :
- A është qëndrim parimor demokratik (përveç mangësisë së emancipimit personal shpirtëror) edhe pas 15-vjetësh demokraci (sado formale qoftë ajo), të flitet ende për të mundurit dhe fitimtarët, kur rotacioni është parimi bazë, jo vetëm i zhvillimit, por edhe i garancisë së saj ?
- A mund të na i ndajë ekzaktësisht Kadare pas 15-vjetësh se cilët janë tashmë të mundurit dhe cilët fitimtarët pas kompromisit antikombëtar të intelektualëve për projektimin e pluRAMIZMIT në 89-90 të shitur vetëm për: 

Shumë intelektualë do të na kundërshtojnë, por me ta do të rregullohemi duke u dhënë punë apo ngritur paksa rrogën. Problem mund të jenë intelektualët pensionistë. Këtyre, do tu ofrojmë krijimin e Shoqatës së Veteranëve të Luftës dhe të Punës, pastaj do tu japim nga një minipension (Ramiz Alia, në diskutimin për pluralizmin me një pjesë të Byrosë Politike 1989) 

Le të krijojnë kundërshtarët tanë parti të djathta, të majta apo të qendrës, madje do ti nxisim dhe ne vetë, por kryesore është që të gjitha këto parti të kontrollohen nga ne. Për këtë edhe programet e themelimit duhet ti formulojmë ne. Për drejtimin e këtyre partive duhet të gjinden njerëz që të përkrahin strategjinë tonë. (po aty)
U gjetën intelektualët që njihen tashmë prej 15-vjetësh, si protagonistë të pluRAMIZMIT dhe u distancuan intelektualët e ndershëm që aspironin për PLURALIZËM të vërtetë.

Fatalitet shqiptar apo pasoja të këtyre qëllimeve të zeza?

Që herët, këto 15 vjet, më ka preokupuar fakti, në se jetojmë fatalitetin tonë apo përçudnimin e qëllimshëm të Shqipërisë, duke konkluduar gjithmonë e më monstruoz këtë të fundit? Ishte një kohë (vitet 30), kur Shqipëria duhej të njihte vetveten (me 800.000 banorë, gati 90 % analfabetë) në primitivizmin feudal të saj. Pavarësisht nga 50 vjet diktaturë e izolim, sot Shqipëria e njeh mirë potencialin e saj njerëzor (zhvillimet e vrullshme demografike sidomos pas 90-ës) intelektual, e sidomos atë natyror për tu zhvilluar tepër shpejt për të arritur standardet evropiane po të ishte punuar me ndershmërinë e duhur, po të mos iu kish vjedhur shansin shqiptarëve për vetëvendosje në zhvillimet demokratike, sërish Ramiz Alia. Pikërisht për këtë në vitet 91-92 shkoj dy herë në zyrë të tij për ti theksuar se; zhvillimet politike që provokonte hipokrizisht, nuk mund të sillnin demokracinë e vërtetë, por ishin veç mashtrim e tallje me popullin.
Vetë Kadareja shqetësohet kaq shumë për ndërgjegjen e gjymtuar të Shqipërisë, madje pa rrugëdalje, konsideruar pak javë më parë në një të përditshme, që e tillë është Shqipëria, që tragjikisht vetërefuzohet (lidhur me proceset integruese euroatlantike). Duke aluduar si shkak edhe në 2005 për këtë në artikullin e fundit Trimërimi i të keqes staliniste, arroganca, fryma revanshiste e saj, dëshmon pikërisht shpresën e saj për tu kthyer 
- Cila e keqe staliniste e tremb kaq shumë Kadarenë (madje se mund të kthehet) pas paktit të ndyrë të trashëgimit të pushtetit nga diktatura në pluRAMIZËM, duke e ditur shumë mirë që Ramiz Alia dhe Nexhmije Hoxha janë një në këtë pakt? Përse i intereson kaq shumë Kadaresë e të tjerëve të ndajnë artificialisht por medoemos, Ramiz Alinë nga Nexhmije Hoxha, përveç se të jenë në shërbim të tij? Me synimin që ti imponohen opinionit publik, që pas vdekjes së diktatorit, vazhdonte njëlloj diktatorja apo diktatura, pavarësisht se Ramiz Alia i shkretë kishte të gjitha përgjegjësitë zyrtare e institucionale, që në gjallje të Enver Hoxhës si president i Shqipërisë, si shef ideologjik i komunizmit, madje shef i shërbimit sekret mbi PPSH-në e mbi Sigurimin e shtetit, përveç se suksesor i Enver Hoxhës pas vdekjes. Më duhet ti përsëris shumë herë këto fakte, mbetur stoike, sa herë që të jetë nevoja tu përgjigjem tendencave mashtruese të historisë. Në çvendosje vëmendjeje e justifikimi vetëmbrojtës, Kadare shpjegon nuk është fjala për dosje të rëndomta spiunësh, e as për denoncime të vogla të lagjes, por për makinën kryesore të përgjimit e të terrorit kundër letërsisë dhe arteve. Është fjala për zyrat e Komitetit Qendror, për anëtarë të tij, për anëtarë të Byrosë Politike, për Kryesinë e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve te Shqipërisë, për gruan e diktatorit, për vetë diktatorin, në zyrën e të cilit përfundonin denoncimet kryesore. Në të vërtetë, Kadare mashtron në lidhje me Enver Hoxhën, duke e ditur fare mirë që vetëm e vetëm Enver Hoxha e ka mbrojtur atë nga makineria e tmerrshme e diktaturës, të cilën nuk e vinte në lëvizje personalisht. E vinte ne lëvizje një epokë e tërë, epoka komuniste me sistem politik kontrolluar dhe vënë në lëvizje edhe nga poshtë, përqafuar nga gjysma e botës si sistemi politik më progresist i kohës. Në vetvete kjo është tymnajë për të shmangur domosdoshmërinë, që i takon pikërisht Kadaresë për të pasur përgjatë gjithë jetës së tij meritën e kundërshtisë ndaj gjunjëzimit të popullit nga e keqja, për çka do ta meritonte sigurisht edhe Nobelin . Që sot të godasë të keqen fatale tek rrënjët më antishqiptare se komunizmi, ato që e deformuan atë në kasaphanën më gjakatare dhe të sotmen në rrugë pa krye. Pikërisht në interesat agjenturore që i përcaktuan popullit shqiptar mallkimin, Ramiz Alia, për çka Kadare bën gjithmonë vesh të shurdhër për të qenë komod me perëndimin, si simbiotik për fshehje faji me Ramiz Alinë. Çka e vërteton vetë Alia; Strategjia jonë e re: ne komunistët reformatorë....kemi përcaktuar rrugët për zbatim të qëllimit dhe të misionit tonë në një propagandë ekstreme kundër komunizmit. Partia që do të marrë pushtetin, jo vetëm që është e lirë të shajë pushtetin (komunist, shënimi im), por këtë ta bëjë fort, sepse kështu do të fitojmë simpatinë e Perëndimit dhe të disidencës antikomuniste (Ramiz Alia po aty) Nga ana e Kadaresë, ky është një shërbim i mirëfilltë në fshehjen e fajit të përbashkët, pa hezituar të traumatizojë popullin e vet në momente vendimtare për tendenca të tejskajshme politike, por pse jo edhe për egocentrizëm. Siç paragjykon që foshnjë qeverinë e re, madje paradoksalisht të djathtë, ndonëse ajo ka premtuar të luftojë korrupsionin, për çka të paktën fillimisht duhej inkurajuar.


Prandaj kundrejt gjuhës kadareane, detyrohem ti kujtoj:

- Ku e fut veten ai, tek të mundurit apo tek fitimtarët ? Si ish-komunist, vendimtarisht jo i sinqertë, ende nuk më duket të japë gjithmonë kumtet e një demokrati të ndershëm, me shpirt të madh e që e vuan sinqerisht tragjizmin e popullit shqiptar. 
- Apo të na përcaktojë çfarë janë sot dallëndyshet e para të demokracisë, Sali Berisha e Ylli Popa e më pas të tjerët si S. Godo, N. Ceka ,B. Mustafai, P. Zogaj , A. Imami, G. Pashko, M. Peka, E. Rama etj. që përveç se të përkëdhelur e nxënës të Ramiz Alisë apo të N. Hoxhës, janë shumica ish-komunistë të reformuar që filluan djathtas, pavarësisht se kundërkahjet e disave prej tyre alternohen lehtësisht. Janë këta fitimtarët që duhet të shkruajnë historinë? Ku dalloheshin këta në vitet 90 nga të mundurit, të tjerë nxënës e bashkëpunëtorë të Ramiz Alisë filluar nga: Nano, Mejdani, Gjinushi, F. Klosi, Islami, Ruçi, Milo etj. etj.

Sa për vetë popullin shqiptar, Kadare është fitimtari i përjetshëm, por jo që ti besohet historia prej lojërave shumëfishe në çdo sistem. I gatshëm të shkatërrojë çdo vlerë shqiptare që e kundërshton apo i bën hije! Më mirë se unë, populli flet vetë:

Kësisoj gjyshit tim ( spiun ordiner shkrimtarësh, shënimi im) që merr pensionin 100.000 lekë në muaj, do ti duhej të paguajë kusuret e milionerëve të rinj, që pasi i shërbyen diktaturës me besnikërinë më të madhe, tani po kërkojnë kostumin e disidentit duke trazuar kazanët e arkivit (Natasha Kone, Letër e hapur Kadaresë.

----------


## Brari

zbardhet dokumenti 
mbledhja e byrose 

Për herë të parë zbardhet mbledhja e Byrosë kundër Mehmet Shehut


Akuza e Alisë: E bëre me qëllim fejesën me Turditë 

Batutat e debatit të parë në Byro mes Ramiz Alisë dhe Mehmet Shehut



Gjithçka është e qartë. Mehmet Shehu do të trajtohet si të gjithë paraardhësit e tij. Klanet janë krijuar dhe kanë nisur sulmin. Në pjesën e dytë të procesverbalit të mbledhjes së Byrosë evidentohen të gjithë ata që fejesën e djalit të Mehmetit me Silva Turdiun do ta përdorin si një arsye të fortë për të zhvendosur autoritetin e tij në parti. Mehmeti trajtohet në Byro si një fajtor i rëndomtë që nuk do të kishte asnjë rrugë shpëtimi. Të gjithë janë kundër tij, ashtu si në të gjitha mbledhjet e këtij lloji. Edhe miqtë, edhe armiqtë janë në sulm. Ka vetëm një moment hezitimi nga Enveri. Dhe arma që ata përdorën rezultoi të ishte vdekjeprurëse. Në dialogët e mbledhjes së datës 17 dhjetor 1981, që do të botohen sot për herë të parë në gazetë, duket qartë se Ramiz Alia, në atë kohë në reshtin e dytë të Partisë, është një ndër armiqtë e hapur të Mehmetit. Në disa ndërhyrje resht ai përpiqet ta devijojë gabimin e fejesës në një faj të rëndë politik që i ka shkaktuar Partisë një dëm të pariparueshëm. Bashkë me të bashkohen edhe disa figura të tjera të asaj kohe. Sot do të botohen të gjitha fjalitë kundër Mehmetit nga klani i ish-presidentit. Pyetjet tendencioze të Simon Stefanit dhe Pali Miskës. Ndërhyrjet e Kadri Hazbiut dhe roli që mbajti ai gjatë mbledhjes. Debati i gjatë me Ramiz Alinë dhe ndërhyrja e Enver Hoxhës për ta nxjerrë Mehmetin nga pozita që po e vendoste Alia. Pse Enveri nuk e shtyn Mehmetin drejt humnerës dhe këshillat e tij në momentet më kritike. Si heshtin anëtarët e tjerë të Byrosë menjëherë pasi ish-diktatori në një moment ndërhyn dhe thotë: Për këtë çështje, që të fliste kështu, e kam këshilluar edhe unë shokun Mehmet.




Shoku Simon Stefani: Më fal, shoku Enver, dua të bëj një pyetje tjetër: Lidhur me problemin e luftës së klasave, ju shoku Mehmet mos keni lëkundje në vijën e Partisë?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo, lëkundje në vijën e Partisë, mendoj unë, nuk kam. Këtu, në këtë çështje kam gabuar dhe e pranoj gabimin. Ky, siç e them edhe në autokritikë, është një gabim i rëndë.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Po, mirë, si e pranoni ju atëherë mendimin që do të influenconit te vajza? Çdo të thotë kjo? A mundet ti këshillojmë ne Partisë: o burra, merrni vajzat e kulakëve, merrni vajzat e ballistëve, futini në familje se ne do të influencojmë mbi to. Kjo nuk është vallë një tezë oportuniste?
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Po, pra nuk do të thotë kjo se ju nuk jeni konsekuentë me luftën e klasave?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po, kjo është një tezë oportuniste. Në këtë rast qëndrimi im nuk është konsekuent, prandaj them që kam gabuar rëndë. Në raste të tjera unë nuk kam gabuar dhe e them që për rastin konkret
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Po kjo ka të bëjë me bindjen tuaj.
Shoku Kadri Hazbiu: Po edhe ta bësh këtë shoku Mehmet, në prag të Kongresit?! Çfarë do të thotë kjo? Ju mendoni se nuk është një qëndrim oportunist, por ama bëhet në një moment që i kushton rëndë Partisë, kur e gjithë Partia është mobilizuar të zbatojë me vendosmëri vijën e saj në të gjitha fushat! Pastaj mendoni një çikë më drejt mbi këtë!
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë e them në autokritikë shoku Kadri se, sikur djemtë e tjerë të ma kërkonin një fejesë të tillë, po të mos ishin të martuar, bile për asnjeri tjetër, nuk do të pranoja. Për këtë djalë e pranova për arsyet që kam vënë, për traumën psikologjike që ka pasur djali, si dhe për gabimin që bëra në ndarjen e familjes së Qazim Turdiut.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Më falni, shoku Mehmet. Domethënë ju e pranoni që këtë veprim e keni bërë me ndërgjegje të plotë, e dinit që po bënit një veprim që është në kundërshtim me vijën e Partisë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Po përse?! Ju, kur thoni se këtë nuk do ta bënit për ndonjë nga fëmijët e tjerë, në fakt për Skënderin e keni bërë me ndërgjegje të plotë. Këto jua them edhe për tju ndihmuar, se edhe në autokritikë, për të cilën do të them mendimin tim, ju nuk i bini drejt në ballë gjërave. Çdo të thotë ajo që shprehni ju se për fëmijët e tjerë nuk do ta bënit një gabim të tillë? Kjo do të thotë që ju ishit të bindur që fejesa që bëtë ishte në kundërshtim me vijën e Partisë. Bile thoni që një veprim të tillë sia rekomandoni asnjë shoku, dhe drejt e thoni, kështu duhej të mos ia rekomandonit kurrkujt, sepse është në kundërshtim me politikën e Partisë. Megjithëkëtë ju thatë unë do ta bëj dhe e bëtë, sepse donit ta bënit, duke menduar që këtë do tjua toleronte Partia, menduat që juve kjo ju lejohet. Po pse menduat që Partia për këtë që bëtë nuk do të reagonte? Po të mendonit ju që Partia do të reagonte dhe ju prapë do ta prishnit fejesën, pse ta bënit atëherë? Ju menduat që Partia do ta pranonte. Atëherë pse e menduat kështu? Mos ka kjo lidhje me pyetjet që ju bënë shokët këtu? E vini veten mbi Partinë ju? Normat e Partisë për ju nuk kanë vlerë! Atëherë si shpjegohet ajo që thoni, ky është mendimi im? Këtu duhet të reflektoni ju, mendoj unë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë, shoku Ramiz, nuk e vë veten mbi Partinë. Sigurisht që kam gabuar në këtë çështje, ashtu siç e shpjegoj në autokritikë, po mbi Partinë unë nuk e vë veten.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Po nuk e shpjegon kjo çështjen, shoku Mehmet, se ju vetë thoni se ajo që bëtë është në kundërshtim me vijën e Partisë, ju vetë e thoni që një gjë të tillë. Nuk do ta bëje për fëmijët e tjerë, sdo tua lejoje as shokëve, dhe vërtetë kështu është, as fëmijëve të tjerë, as shokëve nuk do tua rekomandonit, pse ishit të bindur që kjo është në kundërshtim me vijën e Partisë. Atëherë pse e pranuat atë? Ja këtu është problemi, këtu është kyçi.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Ja, në kompleksin e gjithë këtyre çështjeve
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Atëherë kanë të drejtë shokët që thonë pse vure interesin e familjes e të djalit mbi interesin e Partisë. Kanë shumë të drejtë që ata të thonë këtë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë e thashë, nuk e kam vënë me ndërgjegje interesin e Partisë
Shoku Simon Stefani: Po ju vetë thoni shoku Mehmet se, e bëra me ndërgjegje për këtë djalë.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Ju vetë thoni se, nuk do ta pranonit këtë për fëmijët e tjerë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: E bëra për arsyet që thashë.
Shoku Pali Miska: Shoku Mehmet, nuk është çështja që të lozim me fjalë për të shkuar kohën këtu. Çështja është që ju nuk jeni në atë nivel sa të mos gjykoni mbi këtë veprim që ka të bëjë tamam me vijën e Partisë. Edhe në rastin konkret, deri sa ju keni ndjenja sentimentalizmi ndaj djalit, del e qartë që të tëra veprimet tuaja që sollën në këtë çështje qëndrojnë te vënia e interesit të djalit mbi atë të Partisë. Këtu është gabimi.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po unë nuk jam nisur nga ajo që ta bëja me ndërgjegje.
Shoku Pali Miska: Nga se nisesh ti, është punë tjetër, po veprimi këtu të nxjerr. Ne gjithnjë, në çdo veprim, në çdo moment, në çdo gjë themi se nuk duhet ta harrojmë Partinë. Ky veprim nga ana juaj është një rast shumë flagrant e i madh. Si e harroni ju në këtë rast Partinë?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: E di që është i madh e flagrant.
Shoku Kadri Hazbiu: Në qoftë se ju vuani nga sentimentalizmi, shoku Mehmet, pse nuk u treguat sentimental për normat e Partisë, për vijën e Partisë, për interesin e Partisë? Ta gjykojmë këtë çështje një çikë edhe nga kjo anë. Pastaj ky sentimentalizëm në kundërshtim me të gjitha normat e rregullat e Partisë qëndron vetëm në rastin e këtij djali apo ka influencuar edhe në raste e probleme të tjera? Më gjerë duhet ta shikoni këtë çështje.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Për këtë çështje gabimi është bërë vetëm për këtë djalë, për traumën psikologjike që ka pësuar
Shoku Simon Stefani: Sentimentalizmi ku mbështeteni ju nuk është argument. Ai ka të bëjë me botëkuptimin tuaj, se kështu e mendoni, prandaj edhe veproni. Edhe sentimentalizmin si nga pamja teorike, edhe nga ajo praktike ju nuk e shpjegoni drejt.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë them si e mendoja atëherë, si e mendova në ato momente kur e bëra fejesën, nuk e them si e mendoj tani. Tani e mendoj ndryshe.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Shokët duan të dinë si e mendoje atëherë dhe si e mendon edhe sot, prandaj të bënë disa pyetje, domethënia e të cilave vërteton të kundërtën e arsyetimeve që të shtynë ty të veproje gabim. Tani këtyre pyetjeve duhet tu përgjigjesh qartë, që të mund të shërohesh më vonë.
Unë do tu përgjigjesha kështu këtyre pyetjeve: jo vetëm që kam menduar gabim, por e kam vënë interesin e Partisë nën interesin e djalit.
Kjo do të ishte një autokritikë e drejtë. Flasim për atë moment. Këtu ne gjykojmë faktet. Prandaj ne themi se në atë moment ti e humbe drejtimin e Partisë, humbe ekuilibrin në vijë, domethënë e shkele këtë. Kështu është më drejtë të thuhet. Pastaj një sërë pyetjesh të tjera që të janë drejtuar, janë krejt të qarta. Mos u përpiq ti mbulosh me formulën në atë kohë, se në atë kohë, e pranojmë të tërë, u bë si u bë, tani që vijmë këtu si e mendon? E mendon kështu si pyesin shokët? Se ata nuk janë dakord me përgjigjet që u jep.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Për atë kohë unë nuk e mendova ashtu, shoku Enver. Tani e kuptoj që kështu është.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Këto pyetje që po të bëjmë ne tani, i konsideroni të drejta?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Të drejta i konsideroj.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Prandaj të paktën na e thuaj që keni të drejtë, po jeni i bindur për këtë të drejtë që na jepni?
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Dhe bindja që këto që të pyesim janë të drejta, të largon ty nga ai gabim. Këtë duam edhe ne, që të të ndihmojmë, që të largohesh nga gabimi.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Pyetjet e shokëve janë të drejta. Duke i gjykuar sot, ashtu është. Në atë moment praktik e konkret, duke e gjykuar ashtu siç e gjykova unë, në fakt unë e dëmtova interesin e Partisë edhe njëkohësisht u dëmtua edhe interesi i familjes sime dhe i djalit.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ja pra, këtu ka një hap përpara nga ana jote. Merri tani përsëri përgjigjet që dhe nga e para dhe përgjigju me këtë frymë dhe do të shikosh se do të dalësh në rrugën që gjithë Partia dëshiron të dalësh.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Pyetja e dytë, që nuk kam shënuar këtu se kush nga shokët e ka bërë, po e kam shënuar, është nëse vetitë negative të miat kanë ndikuar në punën time të përditshme, të zakonshme.
Unë besoj se po, ato kanë ndikuar, pa diskutim që kanë ndikuar. Unë kam luftuar kundër këtyre vetive, aq sa kam luftuar dhe kam arritur njëfarë rezultati, por, siç e them, plotësisht nuk jam çliruar prej tyre. Eshtë e pamundur që këto të mos kenë ndikuar në punën time për të keq, aq sa kanë ndikuar. Në gjithë punën dhe jetën time që jam në Parti, gjatë gjithë kohës ka pasur raste konkrete që ato veti më kanë ndikuar për keq. Veti të këtilla negative nuk mund të mos ndikojnë për keq.
Pyetja tjetër: Organizata-bazë e Partisë, në të cilën bëj pjesë, a është informuar?
Kam informuar sekretarin e organizatës  bazë time, e kam njoftuar që kam bërë një gabim të rëndë politik të kësaj natyre dhe për këtë do të bëj autokritikë në Byronë Politike dhe mbasi të bëj autokritikë atje, atëherë do të vij të flas edhe në organizatën  bazë të Partisë.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Për këtë çështje, që të fliste kështu, e kam këshilluar edhe unë shokun Mehmet kur më shprehu mendimin se do të vente në organizatën-bazë të Partisë të bënte autokritikë. Unë i kam thënë ta marrim një herë në diskutim këtë çështje në Byronë Politike, pastaj të diskutohet në organizatën  bazë për këtë çështje...

----------


## Brari

Skene nga Drama "kur hanin kanibalet njeri jatrin"..


me autor Avdulla Ramizin.. 

skena e 82-te.. "Ne tepsi kok e mehmet Mavrisë"

Nje zyre e madhe dhe sfond 5 portrete.. 2 mjekrrosha 1 tullac e 1 mustaqeli.. e ne mes nje baluke lepire.. 
Ne plate nje tryeze e madhe ovale e rreth saje ca kani-balo-shok te vjeter.. 




--




gazeta panorama.


zbardhet dokumenti 
mbledhja e byrose 

Zbardhet mbledhja e Byrosë për gabimin e Mehmet Shehut


Kadri Hazbiu: Pse e le djalin të shkonte në Suedi pas skandalit me Turditë

Mehmet Shehu: Unë fola me Ramizin për të kthyer djalin nga shkolla



Metoda për ti marrë të gjitha fajet vetë, duket se nuk po e çonte në rrugë të mbarë Mehmetin. Ashtu siç kishte ndodhur me të gjithë armiqtë e tjerë të partisë, edhe në rastin e Mehmetit, faji duhet të përhapet në të gjithë fisin. Një mënyrë kjo, që në mbledhjen e Byrosë së 17 dhjetorit, do të kishte shumë rezultat. Gazeta do të vazhdojë të zbardhë në numrin e sotëm dialogët mes anëtarëve të Byrosë dhe Mehmetit. Për herë të parë do të publikohen batutat mes ish-kryeministrit dhe Ramiz Alisë e Kadri Hazbiut. Procesverbali unik i hedh poshtë të gjitha thashethemet apo hamendësitë lidhur me diskutimet në mbledhje. Të gjithë ata, në 17 dhjetor, ishin kundër Mehmetit dhe familjes së tij. Në numrin e sotëm do të tregohen se përse Mehmeti nuk e ktheu djalin nga studimet në Suedi menjëherë pas prishjes së fejesës. Pse Skënderi përbënte për të gjithë Byronë, një problem themelor. Akuzat e Kadri Hazbiut dhe Ramiz Alisë për sentimentalizëm të theksuar. Pse të gjithë anëtarët e Byrosë ngrihen njëri pas tjetrit, për të denigruar dhe akuzuar shumë ashpër Skënderin. Përpjekjet e para të Mehmetit për të mbrojtur djalin dhe tërheqja e tij në fund. Kush ishin njerëzit që e kanë kritikuar dhe akuzuar më shumë. Pse Skënderi duhet të vinte pas 17 janarit nga Suedia dhe kërkesa për pezullimin e menjëhershëm të studimeve të tij. Xhelozitë e shfaqura lidhur me facilitetet që kishte Mehmeti si kryeministër, dhe akuzat për mendjemadhësi e sentimentalizëm. Byroistët e akuzojnë kryeministrin se me dërgimin e djalit në Suedi për studime pas skandalit, ai kishte krijuar një imazh të keq në popull. Heshtja e Enverit gjatë gjithë mbledhjes dhe ndërhyrja në fund. Vazhdojmë me pikën tjetër, kjo çështje doli.



Procesverbal i mbledhjes së Byrosë Politike 
të KQ të PPSH të datave 17 e 18 dhjetor 1981

Rendi i ditës: Analiza e gabimit të rëndë të kryer nga anëtari i Byrosë Politike, Mehmet Shehu, lidhur me fejesën e djalit me një vajzë me përbërje shumë të keqe politike.

Në këtë mbledhje marrin pjesë gjithë anëtarët e Byrosë Politike, me përjashtim të shokut Hekuran Isai që nuk erdhi për arsye se mbrëmë natën i vdiq e ëma.

Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Pyesin shokët: Djalin, me gjithë këtë gabim që bëri, pse e dërgove përsëri për studime jashtë shtetit? 
Djali, siç e them në materialin që keni lexuar, pranoi dhe e bëri ndarjen me vajzën që u fejua, dhe unë mendova në atë kohë se mund të shkonte dhe e këshillova vetë që mund të shkonte jashtë. Pastaj e tërhoqa këtë mendim dhe e lajmërova, duke i shkruar që sa të japë provimin që ka nëpër duar, të kthehet, dhe ai do të kthehet. Provimin e fundit ai e ka për ta dhënë rreth 12 janarit dhe menjëherë pas kësaj do të kthehet dhe do të shkojë të punojë kudo, ku do ta caktojë Partia.
Shoku Muho Asllani: Kisha diçka për të shtuar për këtë, shoku Mehmet, ai duhej të ishte kthyer menjëherë.
Shoku Pali Miska: Ti duhet ta kuptosh mirë këtë, se djali nuk duhet të shkonte. Pastaj, ky djalë me tërë ato të meta që ka dhe gabime të rënda që ka bërë, si mund ti realizonte me një letër ose me një të thënë që babi unë do të mbaroj provimet dhe do kthehem. Ai smeriton të japë as provimin për gabimin që bëri. Këtë edhe ju vetë e thatë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë e kam lajmëruar tani që të kthehet.
Shoku Rita Marko: Kjo vjen në kundërshtim me atë që thoni ju, se ai ka pasur edhe një traumë. Ai u ngatërrua me një vajzë me rreth familjar jo të mirë dhe u dërgua jashtë. Si dërgohet jashtë ai, çsiguri ke për këtë njeri? Ja, edhe këtu ti ke nënvleftësim, edhe për këtë çështje duhet të mendoje mirë.
Shoku Pali Miska: Dhe populli, shoku Mehmet, dëgjon, ai thotë se ai që bëri këtë gabim duhet të mos shkojë jashtë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Prandaj edhe unë vendosa që të kthehet së shpejti, bile pa mbaruar provimet.
Shoku Adil Çarçani: Vendimi më i drejtë do të ishte që ai të mos shkonte fare jashtë, por të dërgohej të punonte në një uzinë, të vente njëkohësisht në organizatën-bazë të Partisë, dhe të jepte llogari përpara saj për atë që bëri, se është komunist. Kjo do të ishte më e drejta të bëhej dhe do të ishte dëshmi për një kuptim, si të thuash, i atij gabimi të rëndë që u bë i pjesshëm.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Ashtu duhet të ishte vepruar.
Shoku Simon Stefani: Në njëfarë shkalle, djali u mor nën mbrojtje nga ju. Këtu, sentimentalizmi që thoni ju, u thellua më tej. Ju nuk arritët të mendonit që ai është komunist, që ka bërë një gabim të rëndë, shumë të rëndë e duhet të japë llogari në Parti, e cila ta gjykojë pastaj nëse duhet apo nuk duhet të shkojë jashtë shtetit më vonë. Ai është një njeri që ka bërë gabim të rëndë, bile edhe e ka përsëritur, dhe do ta them në diskutimin tim këtë.
Shoku Foto Çami: Edhe këtu është prapë defekti ku keni rënë ju në rastin e parë, shoku Mehmet, domethënë që, nuk keni vënë mbi të gjitha interesin e Partisë. Po të mendoje thellë, do të shikoje se populli, duke parë se si u veprua e u vlerësua, gabimi e gjesti i djalit tuaj, i cili bëri një gabim, më pas edhe një tjetër dhe u lejua të dilte jashtë shtetit, ka të drejtë që thotë: more, po çbëhet këtu, ka një vijë partie apo ka dy vija, një për disa e një për masën tjetër?!
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Ja, pikërisht për atë unë po e tërheq djalin nga Suedia.
Shoku Pali Miska: Po të ishte djali i një tjetri e kishim tërhequr ne, domethënë Partia, po pikërisht se është djali yt, ti duhesh ta tërhiqje vetë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po, duhej ta kisha tërhequr.
Shoku Pali Miska: Ashpërsinë, nxitimin në këtë rast, ti duhet ta tregoje në krahun tjetër, djalit ti thoshe të shkonte në Martanesh, të shkonte të punonte me minatorët e me gjeologët që të lante gabimin që bëri, e jo ta çoje të jepte provime jashtë shtetit, ta lejoje të bënte këtë e të bënte atë, pastaj të kthehej.
Shoku Rita Marko: A nuk tregon kjo një pranim formal të gabimit? Ky nuk është një thellim i menjëhershëm, po ju duhej të mbanit një vendqëndrim, ta analizonit deri në fund çështjen e tij.
Shoqja Lenka Çuko: Shoku Mehmet thotë se e ka kritikuar djalin se spunonte. Kush e ka kritikuar? Iu nënshtrua djali juaj kritikës në ndonjë organ apo organizatë, apo e kritikuat vetëm ju si baba? Ku është kritikuar tjetër ai, dhe kush e ka kritikuar?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo, se nuk punonte. Deri tani di që e kam kritikuar vetëm unë. Ai bën pjesë në organizatën-bazë ku studion, në Suedi dhe kur të kthehet në Shqipëri do të vejë të bëjë pjesë në organizatën-bazë të tijën.
Shoqja Lenka Çuko: Po mirë, më fal, shoku Mehmet, a jeni ju në dijeni nëse në organizatën-bazë të Partisë në ambasadë, ku bën pjesë, e ka shtruar ai për diskutim këtë problem, këtë veprim shumë të gabuar që bëri?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë i kam thënë që të vejë ta informojë organizatën-bazë të Partisë dhe të veprojë si ti thotë organizata-bazë atje. Kur ka ardhur këtu kam pyetur shokun Dhimitër Lamani, nëse ka informuar. Ai më ka informuar se atë vetë e ka vënë në dijeni për këtë çështje, por në organizatën-bazë atje nuk e di që të jetë shtruar një gjë e tillë.
Shoku Simon Stefani: Po ja, shoku Mehmet, si do të thotë opinioni pozitiv në një rast të këtillë? Ai bëri këtë gabim kaq të rëndë, shkoi prapë jashtë dhe për të su diskutua asgjë. A nuk tregon kjo që kemi të bëjmë me ato mendime e koncepte se ne qëndrojmë mbi të tjerët, jemi jashtë normave e rregullave të Partisë, se për ne ka rregulla të tjera, ndërsa për tërë komunistët poshtë ka rregulla të tjera?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo, unë gjykova kështu që ky e bëri këtë gabim dhe e ndreqi atë, se pranoi ndarjen. Këtu fajin nuk e ka djali, po e kam unë, sepse djali do ta kishte lënë atë vajzë në qoftë se unë do ti thosha ta linte.
Shoku Simon Stefani: Jo, jo, ai bile ka faj shumë të rëndë.
Shoku Qirjako Mihali: Sigurisht që ne të gjykojmë ty këtu, po edhe ai ka faj shumë të rëndë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Sigurisht që ka faj që vajti u lidh me atë vajzë.
Shoku Simon Stefani: Po ai është komunist ama.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Edhe një herë po them për ta ndihmuar shokun Mehmet. Mos qëndroni në mendimin si gjykonit atëherë. Sot, tani çmendon për pyetjet që të bëjnë shokët: bëtë mirë apo nuk bëtë mirë që e latë të shkonte dhe pse e latë djalin të qëndronte jashtë? Ky është problemi.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo, nuk bëra mirë.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Se si menduat në atë kohë ju, është tjetër problem. Tani, tani si gjykoni?
Shoku Kadri Hazbiu: Edhe këtë sentimentalizëm që thoni ju duhet ta shikoni dhe e drejta është që të thelloheni në të për të parë se ai ju ka shpurë edhe në qëndrime të tjera toleruese, jo vetëm në trajtimin e familjes, në këtë ne nuk po futemi në hollësira, por në vënien në kushte jo të barabarta me të tjerët, jo vetëm si anëtar partie, por edhe si udhëheqës me ato të drejta që më ka dhënë Partia.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë mund të kem bërë gabime, po nuk jam nisur me ndërgjegje që të vë veten time mbi shokët.
Shoku Kadri Hazbiu: Një minutë, një minutë, në analizë neve nuk nisemi vetëm nga ndërgjegjja, vëmë në dukje faktet si janë, pastaj shikojmë shkakun, është i ndërgjegjshëm apo i pandërgjegjshëm. Ty sa të ka ndihmuar organizata-bazë e Partisë është tjetër gjë, në qoftë se ke pretendime që stë kemi ndihmuar ne, dakord, por një herë ti themi faktet ashtu siç janë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë mendoj se nuk jam përpjekur që ti kërkoj Partisë privilegje mbi të tjerët. Gabime mund të kem bërë, po jo që të nisem me ndërgjegje nga ajo se jam kryeministër ose ku ta di unë e të krijoj privilegje për vete.
Shoku Pali Miska: Të tjerët për një gabim shumë më të vogël nga ky i djalit tënd i kemi sjellë me aeroplan nga jashtë dhe u kemi thënë: shko tani në punë, laje gabimin që bëre. Ti vetë i ke dëgjuar, i ke parë, i ke kaluar nëpër duar këto masa që kemi marrë, kurse në rastin e djalit tuaj nuk ke menduar çpo bëj unë, ku po më shpie mushka, pse nuk po veproj si për gjithë të tjerët edhe për djalin tim etj. Për këtë ti pra ke një bindje tjetër dhe nuk qëndron çështja tek veprimi. Nuk e di, po ndoshta ke edhe rezerva në këtë çështje.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo rezerva nuk kam, prandaj i kam dhënë urdhër djalit që të kthehet.
Shoku Pali Miska: Po në rast se nuk ke rezerva, atëherë pse nuk e bëre këtë me kohë? Kjo është një gjë shumë e thjeshtë. Po të jepje urdhër ti si kryeministër, djali kthehej brenda ditës në Shqipëri. Çurdhër pret ti shoku Mehmet? Këtu nuk është puna të të themi ne, ti duhet ta kishe bërë vetë këtë punë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po unë them se po të duhet, unë i jap urdhër të kthehet që sot, po e kam lajmëruar që sa të mbarojë provimet që ka nëpër duar, të kthehet.
Shoku Pali Miska: Po ai nuk e meriton, more shoku Mehmet të mbarojë provimet. Kjo duhet kuptuar mirë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Për këtë çështje vajta u konsultova edhe me shokun Ramiz dhe mbetëm dakord me të që të veproja kështu.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Jo, jo, nuk është ekzakt ashtu. Me shokun Ramiz ti erdhe u konsultove, po unë të thashë të njëjtën gjë që të tha edhe Pali, ai djalë menjëherë duhet kthyer. Pastaj se kur duhej kthyer, këtë ti e di vetë, vendosni juve për kohën.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Edhe unë e lajmërova që sa të mbarojë provimin që ka në dorë dhe të kthehet.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Jo, e drejtë është ajo që thotë shoku Pali. Ju pse nuk e menduat këtë gjë vetë, pse prisnit tjua thoshim ne?
Shoku Manush Myftiu: Shqip, ai nuk e mendoi këtë për të ruajtur prestigjin dhe përpiqet të gjejë forma të ndryshme që të mos i preket autoriteti. Duhen thënë hapur gjërat. Se djali i tij jo vetëm që nuk e meritonte të shkonte përsëri jashtë, por çrëndësi ka për të nëse do ti mbarojë apo sdo ti mbarojë provimin, pasi ai kthehet për dënim, jo për vizitë, që nuk duhej të humbiste provimet.
Shoku Kadri Hazbiu: Të flasim ashtu siç është, mbase juve të tjerëve nuk ju ka rënë rasti, por unë ia kam thënë hapët shokut Mehmet: ktheje djalin!
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Edhe shoku Enver ia ka thënë, edhe unë i thashë në një mbledhje që kemi bërë: shoku Mehmet duhet kthyer djali.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Le të kalojmë tani në pyetjet e tjera se kjo çështje është e qartë...

----------


## Brari

skuth e Xhu.. vazhdoini ju   kto temat historike pulatike qe ti kemi ne forum se un iki ne tuniz  kto dit..me shupime..


tirana observer


..Profesori i mirënjohur, Ismet Elezi, në librin e tij botuar nga Toena, tregon si nisi puna e Byrosë Juridike për hartimin e Kushtetutës së vitit 1976  
Vërejtjet e Mehmetit për projektkushtetutën 

Elezi: Kryeministri na porositi që të spikaste në dokumentin themeltar lufta e klasave, si forcë kryesore lëvizëse e shoqërisë  


-----------------------------------------------------------
 Qamil XHANI 
(Vijon nga numri i djeshëm)

Juristi i njohur që ka kaluar shumë kohë në hartimin e legjislacionit në Këshillin e Ministrave, këtë herë tregon për mbledhjet e shpeshta në vitet 1971 deri në vitin 1974. Ndër të tjera, ai shpjegon punën për hartimin e Kushtetutës në vitin 1973 dhe vërejtjet që u bëri Mehmet Shehu për projektin e përfunduar të saj. Ja se si i kujton Elezi ato vite. 
Në vitin 1971
I gjithë viti 1971 kaloi me mbledhje të Këshillit të Ministrave e të kryesisë së tij, ku u shqyrtuan shumë probleme të sektorëve të ndryshëm, posaçërisht ato që kishin lidhje me plotësimin e detyrave të planit. Dhe, për çudi, më 1 nëntor 1971, ditën e hënë, u çel Kongresi i 6-të i Partisë, ku në raportin e mbajtur nga Enver Hoxha flitej për realizime plani e suksese në ekonomi. Në bllokun tim kam këtë shënim: Si është e mundur që në analizën e bërë në qeveri, rezultoi se plani nuk ishte realizuar në shumicën e treguesve, kur në kongres thuhej se sukseset janë madhështore? Ec e merre vesh këtë punë. Ato çka thuhen janë thjesht propagandë për ti hedhur hi syve popullit, por si ato poshtë në bazë dhe ata lart në qendër e dinë të vërtetën se plani nuk ishte realizuar, por gënje të gënjejmë.
Më 4 nëntor 1971
Mbajti raportin për planin Mehmet Shehu, i cili vazhdoi avazin e Enverit për arritjen e sukseseve, të cilat nuk ishin arritur kurrë. Natyrisht, nuk mohohet gjithçka, se diçka ishte bërë, por raportohej me superlativa. Këtu qëndron e keqja. 
Më 7 nëntor 1971
Pasi mbaroi punë kongresi, nuk u fol asnjë fjalë për 54-vjetorin e revolucionit të tetorit, kurse më parë organizoheshin mbledhje publike. Mesa duket dhe ai ishte bërë revizionist. O temporal, O mores! Në mitingun e madh të organizuar në Tiranë, foli Enver Hoxha dhe përfaqësuesit e partive marksiste-leniniste, një grusht aventurierësh, turistësh, mashtruesish, për të cilët populli nuk kishte as më të voglin besim. Kështu, në shesh të Tiranës luhej komedia e madhe dhe populli qeshte, duke e fshehur buzëqeshjen nga frika e arrestit. Viti 1971, për Byronë Juridike ishte viti i një pune të madhe, që u konkretizua me botimin e përmbledhjes së legjislacionit në fuqi 1945-1971, në dy vëllime. Ky botim ishte një ndihmë e madhe për juristët, tërë administratën shtetërore dhe organet e pushtetit qendror dhe vendor. Këto ishin rezultate konkrete dhe jo propagandë boshe. Nga shokët e sektorëve të tjerë përsëritej vazhdimisht se puna në administratë është tepër e lodhshme dhe pa asnjë sadisfaksion moral, sepse është punë anonime. Punojmë ne e mburren të tjerët, eprorët tanë. Kjo ishte e vërtetë e madhe. Sikur ndihmësit dhe sekretarë personalë të zëvendëskryeministrave të derdhnin djersën për punën individuale, tekste apo monografi, do të kishte me dhjetëra libra të tyre, kurse në të vërtetë përgatisnin materiale gjithmonë si anonimë. Edhe autori i këtyre shënimeve ka punuar për rreth 20 vjet për të tjerët  punë anonime në përgatitjen e projekteve apo të diskutimeve e fjalimeve për eprorët. Por ky është destinacioni i administratës që asfikson krijimtarinë individuale dhe depersonalizon njeriun.
Mbledhjet e vitit 1972
Të shumta kanë qenë mbledhjet dhe aktivitetet gjatë vitit 1972. Në bllok kam mbajtur shënime e komente të ndryshme, por do të përmend vetëm dy ngjarje që më kanë lënë përshtypje të mëdha. Më 22 shkurt, ditën e hënë, ora 9, u mbajt mbledhja e Këshillit të Ministrave, ku u diskutua relacioni për disiplinën në punë, paraqitur nga një komision i posaçëm. Në fakt, ky relacion dukej fare qartë që ishte në kundërshtim me Kodin e Punës, sepse propozonte masa të kundërligjshme. Mehmet Shehu më kritikoi ashpër si burokrat e formalist, që nuk kuptoja se ato masa ishin të domosdoshme për të ndrequr shthurjen e madhe disiplinore në administratë. Ndonëse, unë parashtrova me argumente, ato masa që ishin në kundërshtim të hapët me Kodin e Punës, përsëri relacioni i kaloi Byrosë Politike. Pas disa ditësh u informova se Byroja Politike nuk e kishte miratuar relacionin me masat administrative arbitrare. Ndjeva kënaqësi, jo se fitoi mendimi im, por se nuk u zbatuan masat disiplinore kundër nëpunësve dhe punëtorëve. Edhe në atë kohë, disiplina nuk forcohej me masa disiplinore që parashikonte Kodi i Punës. Më 21 qershor, ditën e mërkurë, u krijua Akademia e Shkencave, për të cilën Byroja Juridike punoi me të gjitha forcat për përgatitjen e dekretit, të statutit dhe të akteve të tjera. Kjo ishte një ngjarje me rëndësi historike kombëtare. Për fat të keq, përbërja e Akademisë nuk u caktua me zgjedhje demokratike, por me emërim nga KQ i Partisë. Gjithsesi, krijimi i Akademisë kishte rëndësi të veçantë historike. 
Si nisi puna për hartimin e Kushtetutës në vitin 1973
Në gjashtëmujorin e parë të vitit 1973, (data ekzakte nuk më kujtohet) u krijua komisioni për përgatitjen e Kushtetutës (pjesën mbi organizimin shtetëror) me këtë përbërje: Adil Çarçani (kryetar), Sul Baholli, Aranit Çela, Myqerem Fuga, Bilbil Klosi, Lefter Goga, Vito Kapo e unë . Isha po ashtu edhe sekretar së bashku me Kiço Kasapin, Qemal Myrselin dhe Lumturi Resnjan. Ky komision punoi intensivisht për përgatitjen e pjesës së projektit të Kushtetutës, që kishte lidhje me organizimin shtetëror, duke filluar nga Kuvendi Popullor e deri në organet vendore. Kjo pjesë u punua mirë dhe hyri në projektkushtetutë pa ndryshime, por askush nuk tha asnjë faleminderit. Unë, mora pjesë edhe në Komisionin Qendror, në të cilin punuam për tre vjet rresht pa shpërblim, duke bërë njëherazi dhe punët e zyrës, derisa e dorëzuam. Kur Kushtetuta u miratua dhe u botua, jo vetëm nuk u falënderuam, por nuk na dhanë qoftë edhe ndonjë kopje të saj, ndaj e blemë në treg si të tjerët. I tillë ishte shpërblimi i punës komuniste! Më 20 dhjetor, ditën enjte, ora 10, kryeministri Mehmet Shehu na thirri, së bashku me Aranit Çelën, për të bërë vërejtje rreth projektit paraprak të Kushtetutës. Takimi zgjati deri në 12 e dyzet e pesë minuta. Në atë takim, Mehmet Shehu shtroi disa vërejtje parimore për ti pasqyruar në projekt. 
-Problemi më shqetësues, sipas tij ishte të sigurohej vazhdimësia e diktaturës së proletariatit brez pas brezi. Duheshin mbyllur në rrugë institucionale shtigjet e degjenerimit të pushtetit.
-Të spikaste në tërë projektin lufta e klasave, si forcë kryesore lëvizëse e shoqërisë.
-Të garantohej prona shtetërore-kooperativiste, për të mos u kthyer në pronë private.
-Të ruheshin marrëdhëniet socialiste në prodhim.
-Tu jepej përparësi stimujve moralë.
-Të ruhej raporti i drejtë në pagat, që të mos krijoheshin kasta (ato ishin krijuar me kohë e vepronin, por fshiheshin pas barazisë)
-Të sigurohej që kasta ushtarake të mos uzurpojë pushtetin.
Me një fjalë, vazhdoi ai, të nxjerrim mësime nga eksperienca e hidhur e Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe vendeve të tjera revizioniste. Pra, të hartohej një kushtetutë origjinale, të konstatonte realitetin dhe të shërbente si program për 30-40 vjet a më shumë. Më në fund foli edhe për ndalimin e bazave ushtarake të huaja në vendin tonë. Këto ishin porosi e direktiva të prera, që nuk diskutoheshin. Mesa kuptova unë, ato ishin biseduar më parë edhe me Enver Hoxhën dhe tani duheshin pasqyruar pa mëdyshje në projektin e Kushtetutës. Ky ishte urdhër i kryeministrit Mehmet Shehu. Dhe Komisioni Qendror nuk bëri asnjë vërejtje, por i pasqyroi të gjitha një për një. Specialistët ishin kthyer në robotë. Ja ky është shkurt e në esencë historiku i përgatitjes së projektkushtetutës së vitit 1976. Problemet ekonomike, moralizimet e planit në tërësi, mungesat e theksuara të mallrave të konsumit të gjerë, mungesat në eksportin e kromit të mineraleve të tjera, kishin krijuar një gjendje të rëndë, që ngarkonte me përgjegjësi qeverinë, e posaçërisht Mehmet Shehun dhe kryetarin e Komisionit të Planit të Shtetit, Abdyl Këllezi.
Puna intensive e Këshillit të Ministrave në vitin 1974
Viti 1974, sikurse vitet e mëparshme, ishte plot me mbledhje qeverie e kryesie për probleme të ditës. Rutina e përditshme pillte burokraci dhe prapambetje. Ndërmjet të tjerash, meriton të vihet në dukje mbledhja e Kryesisë së Këshillit të Ministrave më 12 shtator 1974, ku u analizua problemi i njohjes së ligjeve, si problem shumë i rëndësishëm për shtetin dhe popullin. Ishte për tu përshëndetur ky hap i kryesisë, që për herë të parë tregonte interes për ligjet dhe njohjen e tyre në popull. Kjo mbledhje tregonte se, më në fund, po kuptohej nga udhëheqja e qeverisë, se nuk ka shtet pa ligje dhe nuk ka ligje pa shtet. Puna e Byrosë Juridike për njohjen dhe popullarizimin e ligjeve u vlerësua. Kjo na dha një minimum kënaqësie dhe inkurajim për të punuar më mirë për përgatitjen dhe njohjen e ligjeve. Dikush mund të thotë për çfarë ligjesh bëhet fjalë, kur ato ishin të shtetit diktatorial. Por nuk është plotësisht ashtu, sepse ishte 1 mijë herë më mirë të qeverisej vendi me ligje, sesa në kaos e në anarki, ku ti hapej shtegu vetëgjyqësisë. Në fund të fundit ligjet rregullonin marrëdhëniet shoqërore të rëndësishme në të gjitha fushat e jetës, sepse Kodi Punës apo Kodi Familjes etj., ishin ndërtuar në baza të mira, përjashto krimet kundër shtetit në Kodin Penal, që mbanin vulën e luftës së klasave. 
Neni i Kodit Penal që na bëri objekt bisede në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Ministrave , datë 28 tetor 1974
Ishte ditë e hënë, ora 8. Në mbledhje, midis të tjerash u rishqyrtua ribotimi në revistën Drejtësia Popullore, i Kodit Penal të vitit 1952, i cili, veç të tjerash, përmbante edhe një nen në krimet kundër shtetit se Për solidarësi ndërkombëtare të interesave të gjithë punonjësve, krimet kundër shtetit dënohen edhe kur drejtohen kundër Bashkimit të Republikave Socialiste Sovjetike (BRSS) dhe çdo shteti demokratik popullor (neni 83 i Kodit Penal). Pas prishjes së marrëdhënieve të shtetit shqiptar me Bashkimin Sovjetik (1961), kuptohet që ky nen kishte humbur përmbajtjen e tij, megjithëse formalisht nuk ishte shfuqizuar. Ribotimi i këtij neni (bashkë me tërë Kodin Penal), u konsiderua një gabim i rëndë politik dhe u dha porosia nga KQ i PPSH-së që të merreshin masa kundër redaksisë së revistës. Meqenëse dhe unë isha anëtar i redaksisë, në Këshillin Ministrave, pavarësisht se nuk isha në sallë, Mehmet Shehu më kishte kritikuar rëndë. Për këtë u organizua edhe mbledhja e organizatës bazë të partisë. Sekretari më njoftoi se mbledhja e posaçme bëhej për të analizuar përgjegjësinë time si anëtar i redaksisë për ribotimin e Kodit Penal në revistë. Në mbledhje merrnin pjesë, si zakonisht, Mehmet Shehu, Manush Myftiu, Xhafer Spahiu, etj. Sekretari i organizatës njoftoi qëllimin e mbledhjes dhe filloi të më godiste me rrufe, për mungesë vigjilence, etj. Pastaj, sipas rregullit duhej të jepja llogari dhe unë fola duke sqaruar se: 
1)Në mbledhje të redaksisë nuk kisha marrë pjesë dhe nuk kisha dijeni për ribotimin e Kodit Penal në revistë.
2)Propozimi për shfuqizimin e atij neni ishte bërë nga Byroja Juridike e qeveria në Byronë Politike të KQ, por ende nuk ishte shfuqizuar.
3)Si pedagog i së drejtës dhe si autor i tekstit të kësaj lënde, lexova në mbledhje shpjegimet teorike(interpretimin shkencor) të atij neni, të kapërcyer nga situata. Përpara këtyre argumenteve, të gjithë, përfshirë dhe Mehmet Shehun, mbetën pa zë. Mehmeti u ngrit dhe iku në pushimin e parë. Pas pushimit askush nuk bënte më pyetje dhe askush nuk donte të diskutonte. Më në fund, organizata mbylli diskutimin, duke tërhequr vëmendjen për mungesë vigjilence, në përgjithësi, por edhe mua. Masa absurde u hoq disa muaj më vonë në prill të vitit 1975. Megjithëse kjo çështje u mbyll në organizatë, të nesërmen në mëngjes, Mehmet Shehu kishte thirrur sekretarin e organizatës bazë dhe e kishte pyetur nëse u mor ndonjë masë ose jo kundër meje, duke shprehur mendimin se: Ismeti nuk ka faj, për atë kishte përgjegjësi Gjykata e Lartë, pranë së cilës funksiononte dhe vetë redaksia e revistës. Pavarësisht nga të gjitha këto, në Buletinin e Këshillit të Ministrave kishte mbetur kritika e Mehmet Shehut, që kishte bërë në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Ministrave, nga e cila, mu krijuan jo pak shqetësime, sepse njerëzit lexonin buletinin dhe nuk dinin si ka përfunduar çështja në organizatën bazë të partisë të aparatit të Këshillit të Ministrave.
Dy ngjarjet e rëndësishme të vitit 1975
Viti 1975 shënon dy ngjarje me rëndësi t veçantë:
1)Proceset gjyqësore kundër puçistëve në ushtri
2)Prishja e marrëdhënieve me Kinën
Ngjarja e parë, arrestimi i Beqir Ballukut, zëvendëskryeministrit dhe ministrit të Mbrojtjes Popullore, nuk kishte si të mos trondiste qeverinë dhe anëtarët saj në veçanti. Secili kishte bërë ndonjë mëkat dhe ishte orë e çast nën ankthin e pasigurisë, se mund ti vinte radha, si shokëve të tyre, të gjendeshin me hekura në duar. Ndërsa ngjarja e dytë, prishja e marrëdhënieve me Kinën, tronditi gjithë Shqipërinë, jo aq për ndjenjat miqësore, siç ndodhi me rastin e Bashkimit Sovjetik, sesa për pasojat e rënda ekonomike që do të vinin, si rrjedhojë e kësaj aventure të re të udhëheqjes së Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, mbi të cilën rëndon e tërë përgjegjësia historike, sepse kinezët nuk kishin ndonjë faj ndaj vendit tonë. Përkundrazi, ndihmuan jashtëzakonisht shumë ekonominë dhe ushtrinë tonë. Librin e Enver Hoxhës Shënime për Kinën unë do ta quaja si një përrallë arabe, apo më saktë një mashtrim i opinionit publik, sepse Kina nuk do të vepronte siç thoshte Enver Hoxha, të mos bënte reforma apo të mos priste Niksonin dhe nuk do të merrte leje nga Enver Hoxha i Shqipërisë së vogël. Kjo ishte një çmenduri politike, midis mijëra marrëzive e çmendurive të tjera politike, që kishin arritur kulmin me prishjen e marrëdhënieve me Bashkimin Sovjetik, që na kishte mbajtur gjallë për vite me radhë me bukën gojës dhe me ndihma të tjera. Prishja me Kinën ishte epilogu i dramës shqiptare, që u kurorëzua me vetëizolimin total të Shqipërisë dhe me luftën kundër të gjithëve, siç bënte Don Kishoti me mullinjtë e erës. Në lidhje me ngjarjen e më sipërme tragjike për Shqipërinë, në korrik të 1975-ës, u organizua një mbledhje e Këshillit të Ministrave, me pjesëmarrjen e kryetarëve të komiteteve ekzekutive të këshillave popullore të rretheve, në Pallatin e Brigadave. Atmosfera e kësaj mbledhjeje ishte tepër e zymtë, ashtu siç ishin perspektivat e vendit tonë. Të gjithë pjesëmarrësit i kishte pushtuar heshtja dhe pasiguria sesi do të përballonin nevojat e mëdha ekonomike. Kjo pasiguri lidhej drejtpërdrejt me qenien e tyre në postet që mbanin dhe, më tej, me frikën se mos pësonin si Beqir Balluku, Abdyl Këlllezi, Koço Theodhosi, etj. Duke e kuptuar situatën e rëndë që u krijua nga kjo aventurë, Mehmet Shehu në këtë mbledhje mbajti një fjalim të rëndësishëm. Ai foli për shkaqet pse u prishëm me vëllezërit dhe aleatët tanë të mëdhenj dhe çfarë masash duheshin marrë në të ardhmen për kursimin, krijimin dhe ruajtjen e rezervave, etj.,etj. Fjalimi ishte i zjarrtë për të mbajtur të gjallë besimin në parimin e famshëm të mbështetjes tërësisht në forcat e veta. Në të vërtetë, ky vit e çoi ekonominë tonë drejt greminës. Parimi i mbështetjes në forcat e veta në praktikën e vendit tonë solli falimentimin e përgjithshëm dhe na tha të hamë bar. Dhe jo vetëm nuk u realizua plani i vitit 1975, por vazhdoi zinxhir mosrealizimi nga viti në vit. 

Rehabilitimi i menjëhershëm i Mehmet Shehut

Mehmeti do të rehabilitohej plotësisht pas prishjes me jugosllavët. 
Madje, ai do të merrte edhe post drejtues, atë të ministrit të Mbrojtjes. Megjithatë, situata që ai kishte kaluar ishte tepër e sikletshme dhe tashmë duhej ti përshtatej me finesë Enver Hoxhës. Ai kishte terrenin e mjaftueshëm për të biseduar me miqtë e tij rusë dhe të qante me ta edhe halle të mëdha. Kështu ishte dhe rasti që Enveri e kishte dërguar të takohej me përfaqësuesin e rusëve në Tiranë. Në kujtimet e tij, ministri Fuqiplotë i BRSS-së në Tiranë, D.S.Çuvakin, do të shkruante edhe për këtë takim me Mehmetin. Ai thotë se ka ardhur me porosi të Enver Hoxhës dhe dëshironte të konsultohej nëse duhet të bënin paradë ushtarake dhe pritje zyrtare me rastin e 10 korrikut, Ditës së Ushtrisë, pasi, sipas njoftimeve të marra, në këtë ditë do të bëhet varrimi i shokut Dimitrov. Unë u thashë se për probleme të tilla duhet të vendosin shokët shqiptarë, por meqë shoku Enver Hoxha dëshiron të dijë mendimin tim, mua më duket se do të ishte më e arsyeshme të shtyhej dita e paradës dhe e pritjeve zyrtare. Në vijim të kujtimeve të tij, Çuvakin shkruan se me iniciativën e tij, Mehmet Shehu më foli për gabimet revoltuese dhe të shëmtuara në Prokurorinë e Rajonit Peshkopi - Kukës. Ai tha se prokuroria shqiptare e këtij rajoni kishte ndjekur një vijë të hapur oportuniste në qëndrimin ndaj reaksionarëve dhe elementëve të tjerë kriminalë, duke liruar nga burgu armiq të betuar të popullit. Madje, kishte qenë ai që i kishte propozuar Enver Hoxhës largimin nga detyra të prokurorit të përgjithshëm, Bilbil Klosi. Sipas tij, frymëzuesi ishte ish-prokurori i përgjithshëm, Bedri Spaihiu, ish-anëtar i Byrosë Politike dhe sekretar i KQ të PKSH-së. Madje, ai kishte ndërruar mendje për mbështetjen që i kishte dhënë këtij të fundit në rizgjedhjen e tij në ato detyra. Në fund të bisedës, Mehmet Shehu më njoftoi se më 4 korrik të këtij viti, me propozimin e Enver Hoxhës, Byroja Politike vendosi tu japë gradën e gjeneralmajorit ish-komandantit të Divizionit të Mbrojtjes së Popullit, kolonelit Shefqet Peçi, shefit të Drejtorisë së Përgatitjes Luftarake të Ushtrisë, kolonelit Gjin Marku dhe shefit të Artilerisë, kolonelit Tahir Kadare. Duke ditur se kolonel Kadareja kishte luajtur një rol të keq në Plenumin e 8-të të KQ të Partisë dhe është përçues i vijës jugosllave në ushtrinë shqiptare, unë e pyeta Mehmet Shehun se kush ishte iniciatori i dhënies së gradës gjeneralmajor Tahir Kadaresë. Ai u përgjigj se Byroja e mori vendimin për dhënien e kësaj grade Tahir Kadaresë, me propozimin e Enver Hoxhës. Me kaq biseda mori fund.
Tiranë 5 korrik 1949

Akuzat absurde për Mehmet Shehun 

Nga analizat që u bënë nga përkrahësit e Enver Hoxhës, Mehmet Shehun e akuzuan se gjoja që gjatë luftës, kur Divizioni i Parë do të kalonte në veri të Shkumbinit bënte lojën e anglo-amerikanëve, të cilët donin ta mbanin Shqipërinë e Veriut nën ndikimin e tyre. E akuzuan gjithashtu, për masakrën e fshatarëve të Myzeqesë. E kjo, sipas tyre, bëhej për të goditur vijën që ndiqte Partia Komuniste, që më vonë do të merrte pushtetin.
Mehmet Shehut i thanë dhe i vunë etiketime të ndryshme, duke e cilësuar agjent të anglo-amerikanëve, të gjermanëve, italianëve, jugosllavëve, të sovjetikëve e të tjera zbulime që e paskëshin rekrutuar atë! Është e kuptueshme se pse u hodh kaq baltë mbi këtë personalitet që gjithnjë e quanin hero legjendar, kur i thureshin e i këndoheshin këngë heroike për trimëritë e treguara.


(Vijon nesër)

----------


## Brari

Batutat e plota të mbledhjes së Byrosë 


Enveri: Nëna e nuses së djalit tënd nuk ka moral të mirë

Mehmeti: Smë mbetet gjë, veç të ndaj nusen nga Bashkimi


Vijon nga numri i kaluar 
Qartë dhe hapur. Ramiz Alia kërkon ta kthejë gabimin e Mehmetit në një luftë politike kundër tij dhe familjes së tij. Në të gjitha ndërhyrjet, Alia akuzon ashpër se veprimet që kreu Mehmeti duke lejuar fejesën e vajzës, do ta rrezikonin rëndë Partinë. Në mbledhjen e 17-18 dhjetorit 1981, edhe anëtarët e tjerë të Byrosë po bëjnë lobin me Alinë kundër Mehmetit. Vetë Enveri, i lëkundur, duket se po i ashpërson akuzat. Në batutat që do të botohen sot për herë të parë dalin qartë synimet e mbledhjes. Enveri e sulmon Mehmetin deri në pikën e pranimit të faljeve të tij, por akuzat e të tjerëve janë të qarta. Vazhdojnë pyetjet se përse nusja e djalit shoqërohet me një francez, ose pse francezi kërkon shoqëri nga nusja e Mehmetit dhe jo e anëtarëve të tjerë të Byrosë. Krijohen insinuata se shtetasi i huaj diçka kërkon nga familja Shehu. Mehmeti përgjigjet: Smë mbetet gjë, veç ta ndaj nusen nga djali. Vazhdojnë akuzat për fejesën me Turditë dhe batutat negative të Alisë, kjo ngjarja do të na vdiste të gjithëve.

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Deri sa vihen në dukje, këto kanë diçka dhe nuk janë për ti hedhur poshtë. Pse për shembull ai provokatori nuk i vjen rrotull edhe vajzës sime, ose vajzës së Adilit, etj? Sepse, tek nusja e djalit tuaj, diçka shpreson ai, se diçka ka parë në karakterin e saj që e lejon tjetrin ta provokojë. Dhe ka arsye ai të provokojë, se ka gjetur terren. Duhet ta marrim nga ana politike këtë çështje. Në personin e dhënë, ai ka gjetur terren dhe synon të bëjë të paktën një skandal.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Atëherë, nuk më mbetet gjë tjetër, veçse ta ndaj nusen nga djali.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Jo. Ne nuk themi as ta ndash, as të mos e ndash. Ne shtrojmë logjikën e gjërave, rrjedhimet e tyre e synimet e armikut, pse sa për të gjetur vajza, ka Parisi për të sa të duash, po ai ka të tjera objektiva, synon të tjera gjëra. Prandaj këto synime, këto qëllime duhen kuptuar drejt. Askush nga shokët dhe nga organet tona nuk mund të flasë për gjëra që nuk janë. Bile ka shumë rrezik që ata të mos flasin, të mos thonë, dhe me siguri nuk thonë shumë gjëra për ne, dhe ky është një rrezik akoma më i madh. Prandaj, kur thonë një të vërtetë, ose një gjysmë të vërtetë, kjo është më e rëndë. Këto informata pra njerëzit tanë nuk i ekzagjerojnë, i thonë ashtu siç janë, i thonë ashtu siç i shikojnë, se nuk dinë çflet ai me të, po atë që shohin se makina po e ndjek pas nusen, e thonë.
Mehmet Shehu: Mua smë mbetet tjetër ose ta ndaj vajzën ose ta mbaj mbyllur, në qoftë se vërtetohet që francezi i qepet pas.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Nuk bëhet fjalë këtu për të. Atë vendim merre vetë ti. Këtu, në Byronë Politike, nuk diskutojmë atë, nuk futemi në atë çështje, ne futemi në çështjet politike. Nga ana familjare, do ta ndash, apo nuk do ta ndash, do ta ndajë djali apo nuk do ta ndajë nusen, ne nuk futemi në ato gjëra, po na preokupon ajo që çështja ka karakter politik dhe si politikanë që jemi kështu duhet ta kuptojmë këtë problem.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Edhe unë në atë kuptim e marr, që francezi këtu diçka synon.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Patjetër që diçka synon, dhe duhet të kesh bindjen që të gjitha këto që të thonë shokët dhe organet kompetente, janë me baza, mendoj se ata asgjë të tepër nuk thonë. Po ta gjykosh kështu çështjen, arrin në konkluzione për ti bërë vetes pyetjen dale se çdo të bëjmë, çdo të bëj unë, se kjo çështje politikisht shtrohet.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Edhe konkluzioni tjetër ka rëndësi. Këto gjëra nuk duhen gjykuar nga ana sentimentale, po janë probleme që duhen parë me kuptim politik dhe ideologjik, po nuk i kuptuam kështu, bëjmë gabime.
Shoku Pali Miska: Dhe as të shkëputura nga njëra-tjetra nuk janë.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Këto çështje ti, Mehmet, kanë rrjedhime. Njerëzit e kanë marrë vesh fejesën e djalit dhe natyrisht të kanë kritikuar, por kanë marrë vesh më pas që kjo u prish. Armiku edhe këtë e shfrytëzon. Tani ti thua se nuk të mbetet tjetër veç se ta mbyllësh nusen brenda. Ti nuk mund ta mbyllësh atë, bile nuk të lejohet ta mbyllësh brenda. Si do ta mbyllësh? Shtëpinë në burg do ta kthesh? Jo, në asnjë mënyrë nuk duhet të lejohet kjo tek ne.
E dyta, vure këtu çështjen se nuk të mbetet gjë tjetër, veçse ta ndash nusen. Këto janë veprime ekstreme, mendoj unë. Deri sa të vish tek kjo masë, më parë duhet të bësh përpjekje që ajo të jetë serioze, të përgatitësh një situatë një çikë më tutje, në qoftë se arrihet që ta ndash këtë vajzë, për arsye se ka të gjitha këto anticedente dhe përsëri për ty dhe për Partinë do të krijohet një situatë e vështirë, do të fillojnë llafet pse e ndau Mehmeti nusen. Mileti do të fillojë të vejë pikëpyetje të shumta. Disa qëndrime të burrit të saj, bota i dinë fare mirë. Ja pra e shikon se si ngatërrohet kjo punë, në qoftë se ecën në mënyrë të rrëmbyer. Ti bën edhe autokritikë bile, njeh që je i rrëmbyer, por nuk duhet të jesh i tillë, duhet të kesh një logjikë të fortë prej komunisti dhe këto që ngjanë, ti parashikoje me kohë. Ja rrezikshmëria e mosparashikimit të tyre. Me qenë se hyjmë në punën e kësaj vajze, megjithëse nuk është e drejtë që të futemi në këtë, por me qenë se kjo u bë, edhe në fejesën e saj prapë ti ke përgjegjësi. Në këtë rast ka pasur prapë liberalizma tek ti ose qëndrime oportuniste nga punonjësit e sigurimit të rrethit të Durrësit. Në qoftë se këta të kanë informuar për sjelljet e nënës së kësaj vajze, ti nuk duhej ta kishe lejuar fejesën e djalit, pavarësisht se babanë e kishte shofer dhe faktikisht ai ishte ndarë me gruan. Përse? Pa arsye morale.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Këtë nuk ma kanë thënë.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Atëherë, në qoftë se nuk ta kanë thënë këtë, do të thotë që ti ke bërë një martesë qorrçe, ke marrë në shtëpi një njeri që nuk e njeh fare.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Unë kam marrë informata të gjera.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Nga i ke marrë këto informata? Në qoftë se ke marrë informata, duhet të ketë dalë që nëna e nuses nuk ka sjellje morale të mira. Këtë e di gjithë Durrësi.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Mua këtë nuk ma kanë thënë.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Nuk ta kanë thënë, po këto informata nga Durrësi kanë dalë, populli i të cilit i di të gjitha. Unë nuk rroj as në Durrës dhe as jam marrë me këto gjëra, po këto kështu dalin. Prandaj në këtë çështje ose ka pasur oportunizëm, ose ti nuk ke pyetur organet e Sigurimit të këtij rrethi, siç bëre me Feçorrin për vajzën e Turdiut. Dhe me këtë neglizhencë ke bërë gabim.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Sigurimi i Durrësit mua më ka dhënë informata më të gjëra.
Shoku Kadri Hazbiu: Kush ti ka dhënë, se mund të kini thirrur ndonjë oficer të Sigurimit pa dijeninë time. Unë kam qenë ministër i Brendshëm në atë kohë dhe nuk kam ditur gjë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Për fejesën e Bashkimit unë jam informuar edhe pranë Drejtorisë së udhëheqjes, atje duhet të jetë edhe dokumenti përkatës.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ne nuk gjykojmë atë, shoku Mehmet. Ne gjykojmë gjërat që kanë lidhje me karakterin dhe me pikëpamjet e tua. Këto janë çështje që dalin në këtë situatë dhe për të kuptuar më mirë gabimet e tua.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Mund të vazhdoj, shoku Enver?
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po, vazhdo.



neser do te lexoni

Enveri akuzon: Pse u shtange kur more vesh se cila ishte familja e vajzës? Pse ishte kundër vijës së Partisë? 
Akuzat e Ramiz Alisë: Me fejesën me Turditë, ti po bashkoheshe me armikun e klasës. Na rrezikove jetën të gjithëve 
Reagimi i Mehmetit: Ajo u bë, po ama sa më foli shoku Enver, unë menjëherë veprova. 
Akuzat e tjera: Sikur kjo ti ndodhte një komunisti tjetër, ti do të veproje ndryshe nga tani 

-
panorama

----------


## petirosso

Dmth sipas jush nuk jane shume te besueshme keto informacione te dala nga arkivat segrete??
Eshte e vertete qe kane pare driten e publikimit ne saje te lejeve qe ka dhene Nexhmija??

----------


## petirosso

Une nuk jame shume praktike me forumin se sot u rregjistrova per here te pare, por eshte nje teme qe me intereson kjo e arkivave segrete, fatkeqesisht jam me studime ne itali dhe nuk jam ne dijeni te faktit se si opinioni publik i pret keto pubblikime,
NUk kuptoj nese ka ndonje lloj reagimi apo i karakterizon indiferenza??

----------


## BlueBaron

*Byroistët: Djali yt vishet si borgjez dhe sillet keq.*


_Enveri Mehmetit: Edhe Fiqreti ka faj, duhet ta prishte fejesën me Turditë ..._

Përveç Mehmetit, sulmi i byroistëve po përfshin edhe familjen. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë, e gjithë strofulla e tij do të ishte tërësisht e negativizuar dhe e dënueshme. Si rrodhën më pas ngjarjet, duket se gjithçka është e përgatitur më së miri. Në mbledhjen e Byrosë që po zbardhet për herë të parë nga gazeta, të gjitha batutat kanë një sulm të fortë mbi vete. Enveri, batutat që po botohen në numrin e sotëm duket se nuk e mbështesin sadopak Mehmetin. Edhe ai ka filluar një sulm të fortë ndaj familjes. Fiqreti, gruaja e Mehmetit përmendet disa herë nga ish-diktatori si një shembull i keq. Enveri e akuzon disa herë bashkëshorten e Mehmetit si një komuniste të dobët, saqë e detyron edhe ish-kryeministrin të pranojë akuzat ndaj gruas. Sot do botohen të gjitha fjalitë në mbledhjen e Byrosë, si Enveri e quan të paaftë politikisht Fiqretin për ta ndaluar fejesën me Turditë dhe pse Mehmeti detyrohet të kritikojë gruan e tij në Byro. Si ngrihen njëri pas tjetrit të gjithë anëtarët e Byrosë për të kritikuar familjen e Mehmetit dhe mbrojtja e dobët këtij të fundit. Pse akuzohet djali i Mehmetit dhe gruaja e tij për sjellje dhe veshje jo të mira dhe krahasimi i çuditshëm i Rita Markos se ata i ngatërrojnë me kosovarë.



Shoku Enver Hoxha: Një çështje që kalon caqet e familjes, ju, si ti edhe Fiqreti, duhet ta sillnit në Parti. Kjo ka mbajtur kushedi sa referate e leksione për luftën e klasave dhe kundër revizionizmit, bile i ka botuar ato pa leje, pa të cilën nuk botohen as referatet e shokëve, dhe në këtë çështje për veten e saj u lëkund. Fiqreti, në qoftë se ishte komuniste e vendosur, duhej të kalonte dhe do të kalonte medoemos përmbi kokën tënde, të shkonte në Parti dhe të thoshte që shoku Mehmet është vënë në një pozitë që do të bëjë një gabim të rëndë. E them këtë kështu, pse këtu duhet të merret parasysh që ajo është ngarkuar të mësojë kuadrot për luftën e klasave, prandaj duhet të të kishte thënë që, unë sjam dakord me këtë që po bën dhe do të vete në Parti e të flas kundër teje, të shpëtoj Partinë në radhë të parë që kjo fejesë të mos bëhet, po do të të shpëtoj edhe ty. Ky qëndrim do të ishte një frenim për ty, prandaj edhe ajo ka një faj të madh.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Ashtu duhej të vepronte.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Dhe çështja qëndron gjithashtu edhe në atë që mendjemadhësia jote, mbivlerësimi i mendimeve të tua kalon jo vetëm përmbi gjithë shokët, që është shumë më e rëndë, por kalon edhe në planin familjar në mes dy anëtarëve të Komitetit Qendror. E kam fjalën se, pavarësisht që asnjë nga ne nuk ta tha këtë, se natyrisht nuk e dinte, po brenda në familje ta tha një anëtare e Komitetit Qendror që u lëkund. Ajo të tha ty, dale Mehmet, çpo bëjmë kështu.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po kështu është dhe më pas u bashkua me mendimin tim.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ky qëndrim ty prapë nuk të lëkundi. Po të ishte lëkundur, do të thoshte të mos e bëjmë këtë gjë. Ti pra ia imponove asaj. Ajo bëri gabimin dhe e tha që nuk veproi si duhet të vepronte. Imponimi që thashë, rrjedh nga mentaliteti dhe nga konceptet e tua filozofike, sepse këtë e ke vënë në jetë në shumë raste edhe në punët e përditshme shtetërore. Prandaj, kur analizon një situatë të tillë, nuk mund ta analizosh atë të shkëputur. Nuk vijnë rastësisht këto gjëra. Sigurisht ka edhe që vijnë rastësisht, po kjo gjë në këtë situatë nuk ka ardhur rastësisht. Prandaj edhe Fiqreti ka faj. Nuk është formal ky faj që ajo u lëkund, por ashtu siç gabove ti në vijë gaboi edhe ajo. Fiqreti nuk duhej të të kishte dëgjuar ty, por, siç thashë, duhej përnjëherë të kishte vajtur në Parti e të të shpëtonte edhe ty. Pra ajo ka bërë një gabim të rëndë dhe, po ta reflektosh, ti duhej ta kishe vënë këtë në autokritikë dhe të shkruaje atje që Fiqreti bëri një gabim të rëndë, që nuk erdhi në Parti, ku të deklaronte se Mehmeti është në rrugë të gabuar. Këtu nuk është fjala për një fejesë të thjeshtë me njerëz të ndershëm, se i di të gjitha këto Fiqreti, prandaj ajo ka gabuar po aq rëndë sa edhe ti, se u bë pjesëtare e fajit. Ajo ka edhe fajin tjetër, atë që nuk reagoi të vente në Parti. Pra edhe ti nuk reagove të vejë në Parti, edhe ajo nuk erdhi në Parti. Gabimet këtu janë të njëllojta, ti thua që u shtange, ajo pranon që u lëkund. Ju e dini këtë në mes tuaj dhe ne ju besojmë për këtë, por gjykojmë se kështu duhej bërë. Deri sa nuk u bë kështu, mundet që ju të keni qenë dakord dhe neve mund të na lejohet që ta mendojmë një gjë të tillë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo, juve mund tju lejohet, po unë them si ka qenë, si ka rrjedhur situata, që ajo lëkundej, pastaj më vonë edhe ajo u pajtua me mua.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po nuk duhesh të pajtohej me ty. Pastaj se çduhet të bënte ajo, këtë që themi sot për ty. Çduhet të bëje ti, këtë do tia themi edhe Fiqretit siç do ti themi se çduhej të bënte edhe ajo me ty. Pavarësisht se jeni burrë e grua, më parë jeni anëtarë partie, pastaj edhe anëtarë të udhëheqjes.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Një nga shokët bëri pyetjen: Jeni i bindur se ky gabim është aksidental, ajo rrjedhim i gabimeve të tjera të bëra në jetën tënde?
Ky gabim është rrjedhim i të gjithë elementëve negativë në karakterin tim edhe kanë ndodhur. Unë kështu mendoj.
Shoku Pali Miska: Edhe në autokritikë ju thoni se ju shkau këmba e djathtë. Me këtë ka të bëjë pyetja që kam bërë. Kur thua më shkau këmba e djathtë, është fjala për një rast aksidental, më shkau këmba, por këtu nuk kemi të bëjmë me shkarje këmbe.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Rashë në oportunizëm, me atë kuptim e thashë.
Shoku Pali Miska: Prandaj ju pyeta a jeni të bindur se akti i fundit është një rrjedhim logjik i tërë atyre të metave dhe gabimeve që ke pasur? Ndryshe nuk kish se si të ndodhte një gjë e tillë.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jam plotësisht i bindur.
Shoku Rita Marko: Mos e nënvleftëso përgjegjësinë tënde me atë që thua më shkau këmba, ose e paraqet këtë çështje si një rastësi?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Jo si rastësi, por, në qoftë se unë nuk i luftoj këto të meta, mund të bie prapë në gabime të tilla. Prandaj Byrosë Politike dhe Partisë u premtoj se, dhe me ndihmën e shokëve do ti luftoj ato të meta që të mos bie më në gabime të kësaj natyre e shkalle dhe nuk do të bie më në gabime të tilla, se njeriu gabime mund të bëjë, po jo të kësaj natyre.
Shoku Muho Asllani: Kisha diçka për këtë, shoku Mehmet. Ju edhe në autokritikë flisni për këtë të metë tuajën e për këto gabime që gjatë luftës e deri tani. A keni bërë ndonjëherë tjetër autokritikë në Parti për këto?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Për cilin gabim?
Shoku Muho Asllani: Për këto gabime e të meta që thoni në autokritikën tuaj, si rrëmbimin, gjaknxehtësinë, shkarje e të tëra me radhë, se thua që do të përmirësohem, do të përmirësohem
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po ka pasur raste që kam bërë edhe autokritikë.
Shoku Simon Stefani: Partia prapë të ka kritikuar për këto, po pse nuk i ke mbajtur parasysh kritikat e Partisë? Se ja tani përsëri çndodhi.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Më ka kritikuar, po nuk është se nuk i kam mbajtur parasysh. Unë kam luftuar kundër këtyre, kam pasur edhe përmirësime, nuk mund të them se nuk kam pasur, por të metat nuk janë zhdukur tek unë. Po të ishin zhdukur, atëherë do të ishte ndryshe situata. Këto të meta në karakterin tim ekzistojnë.
Shoku Pali Miska: Të meta në karakterin tënd shoku Mehmet! Po të kuptohemi, është një jetë e gjatë kjo, anëtar i vjetër i udhëheqjes, nga më të vjetrit bile. Të kanë kritikuar shokët, të ka kritikuar edhe shoku Enver, të ka bërë disa herë vërejtje që mos të rrëmbehesh për këtë apo për atë çështje. Atëherë kur do rregullohen këto gjëra, kur do të vihen në rrugë të mbarë nga ana jote? Se, të kuptohemi, rrëmbimi, gjaknxehtësia dhe huqet e tua kanë rrjedhimet e veta edhe në shokët e tjerë, edhe poshtë në bazë, se je nga shokët kryesorë, atëherë kur do të ndreqen këto?
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Po mua më duket se nuk jam aq i rrëmbyer sa kam qenë 10 vjet më përpara, njëfarë përmirësimi kam pasur në këto drejtime, nuk është se skam lëvizur fare nga të metat e mia, se, po të mos kisha lëvizur, Partia nuk do të rrinte pa reaguar, siç e them në autokritikë.
Një pyetje tjetër. A të kanë rënë në sy sjelljet e djalit të vogël dhe të nuses së tij?
Me djalin e vogël dhe me nusen e tij kam bërë luftë klase brenda familjes, por kjo nuk ka qenë në shkallën e duhur. Ka pasur edhe shokë, një nga të cilët ka qenë shoku Kadri, që më ka folur për ta. Unë i kam kritikuar rëndë që të dy dhe kohët e fundit kam vënë re përmirësime tek ata. Megjithatë detyra ime është ti vete deri në fund punës për ti korrigjuar e për ti vënë në vijë siç duhet.
Një pyetje tjetër është që
Shoku Rita Marko: Si pretendoni që e keni bërë këtë luftë klase me djalin e me nusen e tij kur shihet që ata nuk janë aspak normalë? Ai vetë niset prej këtej me një ekip të tërë shoqëruesish e shkon jashtë shtetit, rri i veshur në mënyrë që habiten të tërë, shkon në festivalin e Gjirokastrës, atje veçohet e sillet aq keq, sa të tjerët thanë more po çështë ky kosovar që na është futur këtu? Njerëzit pra flasin pse ai dhe e shoqja vishen ndryshe nga të tjerët. Ju i shikoni ata, ua krijoni bile vetë tërë kushtet për një gjë të tillë dhe tani na thoni se keni luftuar! Si keni luftuar? Si mund të lihet ky njeri të bredhë jashtë, ti bjerë Evropës nga të tërë anët?

----------


## BlueBaron

*Ramizi: Mehmeti punoi kundër ideve të Enverit e Hysniut !!!*



_Janë orët e fundit. 17 dhjetor 1981. Në Byronë Politike debati po përfundon. Ramiz Alia sapo ka kërkuar fjalën. Të gjithë, edhe Kadri Hazbiu kanë vendosur masën e dënimit. Mehmet Shehu nuk flet. Pret të dëgjojë mënyrën vuajtjes së tij. Pak minuta më parë Kadriu kishte këshilluar: Të dënohet me vërejtje të rëndë partie. Pse Ramizi kërkon dënimin e Mehmetit me vërejtjet shkruar në kartën e anëtarësimit të partisë. Pse Ramizi përpiqet të përfshijë edhe Fiqretin, gruan e Mehmetit, në skandalin politik. Gjatë gjithë fjalës së tij nuk ndërhyn asnjë nga anëtarët e Byrosë. Sipas ish-presidentit, edhe pse fejesa u ndalua, Partia është dëmtuar, sepse është marrë nëpër gojë nga armiqtë. Pse Ramizi kritikon më ashpër nga të gjithë djalin e Mehmetit, Skënderin. Ai është pijanec. Gjatë gjithë fjalës së tij, Ramizi përmend gjithmonë si shembull shokun Enver, duke u munduar në këtë mënyrë të krijojë një lloj vorbulle ku të përfshihet emocionalisht edhe Enveri. Pse Ramizi kërkon të japë shembuj që Mehmeti ishte në kundërshtim me idetë e Enverit, duke vënë në lojë kështu karakterin dhe egon e ish-diktatorit_.



Shoku Ramiz Alia: Ashtu si gjithë shokët, e dënoj pa asnjë rezervë veprimin e shokut Mehmet për të bërë krushqi me një familje reaksionare në gjirin e së cilës ka ballistë, armiq të hapur e aktivë kundër Partisë dhe shtetit tonë socialist. Ky veprim përbën një gabim shumë të rëndë politik dhe ideologjik.
Duke pranuar të lidhë krushqi me një familje të tillë, shoku Mehmet, në fakt, injoroi dhe shkeli çështjen themelore në vijën e Partisë, parimin mbi luftën e klasave. Në praktikë ai i rrafshoi kështu kufijtë klasorë, zhduku vijën e demarkacionit që ndan komunistët nga armiqtë e klasës. Veprimi që i lejoi vetes shoku Mehmet përbën një goditje të rëndë për Partinë dhe vijën e saj. Edhe kështu si u zhvilluan ngjarjet, Partia u dëmtua, sepse jo vetëm kudo pati shqetësime e pyetje të shumta, por dhe se këtë ngjarje e shfrytëzuan armiqtë dhe elementët oportunistë për të marrë nëpër gojë udhëheqjen e Partisë dhe për të vënë në dyshim drejtësinë e vijës së saj mbi luftën e klasave etj.
Por gabimi që bëri shoku Mehmet dhe shoqja Fiqret do të kishte pasoja tepër të mëdha e shumë të rrezikshme dhe partia do të dëmtohej rëndë, sikur të mos kishte ndërhyrë menjëherë shoku Enver, që sapo e mori vesh kritikoi rreptë veprimin e shokut Mehmet dhe e detyroi atë që kjo krushqi të prishej. Në Parti do të krijohej një konfuzion i madh ideologjik lidhur me luftën e klasave, do të inkurajoheshin elementët oportunistë, do të përçahej ajo vetë në gjirin e saj, nga poshtë deri lart, do të ndesheshin dy vija, dy qëndrime krejt të kundërta.
Duke e vlerësuar në këtë mënyrë gabimin e shokut Mehmet, dua të theksoj se, kur lexova autokritikën e tij nuk mbeta aspak i kënaqur, bile edhe sot, nga shpjegimi që dha, unë mbeta gjithashtu i pakënaqur. 

* * *
Duhet ta keni shumë të qartë, shoku Mehmet, se pasojat e gabimit tuaj do të ishin tepër të rrezikshme për Partinë. Në qoftë se nuk do të ndërhynte shoku Enver, siç e thashë pak më parë, Partia do të gjendej përpara problemeve serioze, politike dhe ideologjike, që do të dëmtonin rëndë vijën e saj, unitetin e frymën revolucionare të saj. Këtë gjë ju, shoku Mehmet, duhet ta ndjeni thellë, ndryshe, po të mos jeni të ndërgjegjshëm për pasojat e rënda që do të kishte ky gabim për Partinë, mund të duket si i tepërt edhe diskutimi që po bëjmë sot këtu, në Byro. Bile mund të duken pa vend e ndoshta të ekzagjeruara edhe kritikat që po ju bëjmë. Kritikat në të vërtetë kanë vetëm një qëllim, ti shërbejnë çështjes së Partisë dhe tju ndihmojnë juve, shoku Mehmet, që të mos bëni më gabime të tilla.
Në autokritikën e shokut Mehmet, në përpjekjet për të shpjeguar pse ndodhi gabimi, ka mjaft arsyetime herë sempliste, herë kontradiktore me njëra-tjetrën, të cilat nuk ndihmojnë për të zbuluar rrënjët politike dhe ideologjike të gabimit. Ato më tepër shërbejnë për të gjetur ndonjë justifikim, për të qetësuar formalisht ndërgjegjen tuaj. Kështu, për shembull, thuhet se po të mos isha shpjeguar, gabimi mund të ishte evituar, ose nga sentimentalizmi mu errën sytë dhe nuk e pashë se po më rrëshqet këmba. Këto lloj arsyetimesh jo vetëm nuk shpjegojnë gjë, po as qëndrojnë në këmbë, shoku Mehmet.
Së pari, fejesa nuk u përfundua në dorë e në këmbë, siç i thonë fjalës, brenda një dite. Për këtë çështje në familjen tuaj, shoku Mehmet, është diskutuar me javë të tëra.
Së dyti, ju, siç del nga autokritika, i keni pasur të gjitha të dhënat mbi familjen e vajzës, jo për të ngushtën, por dhe për të gjerën, duke përfshirë dhe xhaxhallarët e dajot e arratisur e të vrarë nga ne. Këto të dhëna i dinte djali, të cilit ia dha i ati i vajzës me listë të shkruar, i dinin edhe shoku Mehmet dhe shoqja Fiqret, të cilëve ua dha djali, por sipas kërkesës së tyre, jua dha edhe shoku Feçorr Shehu, pra
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Mehmeti është dërguar nga unë që të udhëhiqte veprimet ndëshkimore kundër Muzafer Pipës. Mehmeti ka vajtur në krye të ekspeditës sonë që e likuidoi atë. Si të mos e dinte atëherë çjanë Pipajt?
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Muzafer Pipa është vrarë pikërisht me Jup Kazazin bashkë, Arshiu është i vëllai i Muzafer Pipës. Pra ju, shoku Mehmet, i kishit të gjitha elementet që të konkludonit se familja me të cilën po lidheshit në krushqi ishte i një rrethi armiqësor, pra e papranueshme për një familje komunistësh, aq më tepër për familjen e një udhëheqësi. Kaq është e vërtetë kjo, sa shoku Mehmet në autokritikën e vet thotë se, po të ishte fjala për ndonjërin nga djemtë e tjerë, ose po ta pyeste cilido shok, nuk do tia këshillonte kurrë një krushqi të tillë. Pra del qartë se, si shoku Mehmet, ashtu edhe shoqja Fiqret, i dinin, ishin të ndërgjegjshëm që, duke pranuar këtë fejesë, po vepronin në kundërshtim me vijën dhe me normat e Partisë. Kjo është e vërteta. Këtej duhet nisur për të gjetur shkaqet pse u pranua krushqia dhe, po u nise këtej, del qartë se këtu nuk është çështja siç thoni se u nxitova, nuk u thellova, se mu errën sytë nga sentimentalizmi dhe nuk e pashë që po më shket këmba etj. Të gjitha këto nuk qëndrojnë, nuk shpjegojnë asgjë. Ju, shoku Mehmet, duhet të jeni të bindur se burimi i gabimit tuaj politik dhe ideologjik nuk janë faktorët psikologjikë ose ato gnos logjikë, siç përpiqeni ti shpjegoni. Ju më shumë duhet tu drejtoheni faktorëve politikë dhe ideologjikë, dobësive dhe të metave që keni në formimin dhe në karakterin tuaj në këtë drejtim. Ndryshe shumë pyetje që dalin, do të mbeten pa përgjigje.

* * *
Për mendimin tim shkaqet pse shoku Mehmet ra në këtë gabim janë dy:
E para, mendjemadhësia, mbivlerësimi i vetes, bindja se atij i lejohet të interpretojë vijën e Partisë dhe se vendimet e saj janë kurdoherë të drejta, pra edhe të padiskutueshme.
E dyta, kuptimi i shtrembër i vijës së Partisë për luftën e klasave.
Këtyre të metave me rëndësi politike dhe ideologjike shoku Mehmet u kalon përciptazi në autokritikën e vet. Aty flitet për elementë negativë të karakterit, që mund të kenë influencuar në gabimin e bërë, por nuk u bëhet asnjë analizë këtyre faktorëve, kurse, për mendimin tim, pikërisht kjo duhej bërë, sepse në këtë drejtim duhet të korrigjohet shoku Mehmet. Janë këto të meta jo që mund të kenë ndikuar, por që janë burimi i gabimit, kurse sentimentalizmi shumë-shumë mund të ketë luajtur vetëm rolin e detonatorit.
Duke e pranuar këtë krushqi, shoku Mehmet në fakt ka menduar se atij i lejohet çdo gjë, se ai mund ti shkelë vijën e normat e Partisë, disiplinën e Partisë, se ai vendos për çdo gjë drejt. Mendjemadhësia dhe subjektivizmi, i shoqëruar edhe me kuptimin jo të drejtë të normave të Partisë, e kanë shtyrë shokun Mehmet që të mendojë se normat dhe disiplina e Partisë, vigjilenca e të tjera norma, janë për të tjerët të detyrueshme dhe jo për atë, sepse ai ka dhënë shumë prova, se është i imunizuar etj.
Nga ana tjetër, e kanë bënë të pranueshëm këtë veprim edhe arsyetimet e gabuara mbi luftën e klasave. Këtu hyn e ashtuquajtura njëanshmëri, kufizimi te familja e ngushtë, që në fakt është përsëri injorim i mësimeve dhe i normave të caktuara nga Partia mbi atë se kush përfshihet në rrethin familjar. Dhe arsyetimi më i çuditshëm është ai se ne do të influenconim për të mirë te kjo vajzë, domethënë o burra ti fusim në familjet tona fëmijët e reaksionit që ti edukojmë. Kjo është thellësisht e gabuar dhe pasqyron një interpretim oportunist të luftës së klasave.
Në luftën e klasave Partia dhe shoku Enver gjithmonë na kanë porositur që të jemi konsekuentë, pa nënvleftësuar as rrezikun e majtë, as atë të djathtin. Gabimi që bëtë ju, shoku Mehmet, është shprehje e oportunizmit të djathtë, por duhet thënë se ju keni dy masa: ndaj të tjerëve jeni sekretarë deri në formalizëm, ndërsa ndaj vetes dhe familjes suaj jeni liberalë. Nuk është ekzakte se ju u treguat sentimentalë ndaj djalit të dytë dhe vetëm në rastin e fejesës. Po të mendoni mirë, edhe më parë dhe përgjithësisht keni qenë vazhdimisht liberalë me fëmijët, sidomos me dy djemtë tuaj më të rinj, të cilët kanë rënë në sy për sjellje të pahijshme.

* * *
Njerëzit flasin për Skënderin si pijanec, që ka bërë dhe skandale, njihet si vagabond që ka vendosur kontakte me gra të liga. Ju këto ia keni toleruar. Po kështu flasin për Bashkimin dhe për gruan e tij si ekstravagantë, përçues mode të huaj etj. Ju i dini këto, në mos pse të mos i dini, shoku Mehmet? Ne kemi të drejtë të pyesim a punoni ju me fëmijët? A i kushtoni ju vëmendje edukimit të tyre? Ka pasur shokë që ju kanë bërë vërejtje për sjelljet e djemve dhe të nuses, por shoqja Fiqret ka thënë, pse të gjithë njësoj do të vishen? Ju duhet të rishikoni qëndrimin tuaj ndaj fëmijëve, por kjo nuk bëhet me lëshime e me liberalizma. E them këtë se me Skënderin, me gjithë gabimin e rëndë që bëri dhe e bëri ai para së gjithash, sepse megjithëse është komunist, zgjodhi për grua një njeri politikisht nga një rreth armiqësor. Pra megjithë këtë gabim, ju vazhduat ta përkëdhelni. Edhe në autokritikë thoni se do të qetësoheni në ndërgjegje kur djali të martohet. Që djali do të martohet, kjo me siguri do të ndodhë, por ju duhet të qetësoheni në ndërgjegje, shoku Mehmet, dhe për këtë duhet të punoni kur djali të kuptojë mirë mësimet dhe vijën e Partisë, që të bëhet një luftëtar i mirë i saj dhe të mos bëjë gabime që i kushtojnë Partisë. Të gjitha këto nuk duhen parë si çështje familjare, si çështje sentimentale, por të lidhura me konceptin tuaj mbi luftën e klasave që duhet zbatuar me korrektësi nga të gjithë.
Këto janë shkaqet themelore të gabimit politik që bëri shoku Mehmet. Këto shpjegohen edhe pse ai nuk pyeti asnjë shok, pse nuk kërkoi as mendimin e shokut Enver. Ai ishte i bindur se çdo gjë e kishte gjykuar dhe vendosur drejt, se nuk kishte nevojë për mendjen e kurrkujt. Ai vendosi, për mendimin tim, ta verë Partinë para faktit të kryer, duke menduar se ajo do të konformohej me vendimin e tij.
***
Nga ana ime, duke përjashtuar kritikat lidhur me punën si edhe ndonjë vërejtje të pjesshme, megjithëse me disa veprime të gabuara të shokut Mehmet nuk jam pajtuar, nuk e kam kritikuar në formë të plotë dhe në lidhjen e tyre siç po e bëj sot. Këtë e them në mënyrë autokritike, se e ndjej që nuk e kam bërë si duhet këtë detyrë ndaj Partisë, por edhe ndaj shokut Mehmet.
Përse nuk e kam bërë? Në ndonjë rast kam menduar gabim dhe, ta them hapur, në mënyrë oportuniste se kështu e ka shoku Mehmet, nxehet shpejt, po pa u thelluar se nervozizmi i tij ishte shprehje e prirjes për të imponuar mendimin e vet dhe prekte normat dhe interesat e Partisë. Ndonjëherë jam rezervuar edhe për tiu mënjanuar skenave të papëlqyeshme, sepse ka ndodhur edhe me mua që për vërejtjen më të vogël ai i kalonte kufijtë që karakterizojnë marrëdhëniet midis shokëve. Por kryesorja është se vetë shoku Mehmet nuk të krijon kushte për një diskutim të qetë, për një shkëmbim të hapët mendimesh, pa le më për vërejtje kritike. Të gjithë duhet të mësojmë, por sa më shumë duhet të mësojmë shoku Mehmet nga shoku Enver.
Ne punojmë bashkë dhe bisedojmë çdo ditë me shokun Enver lirshëm dhe pa asnjë ndrojtje.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Edhe nga gjithë ju të tjerët e jo vetëm nga shoku Enver.
Shoku Ramiz Alia: Po, dakord, shoku Mehmet duhet të mësojë nga ju dhe nga ne të tjerët.
Pra, thashë se ne punojmë bashkë çdo ditë me shokun Enver, bisedojmë lirshëm dhe pa asnjë ndrojtje, themi në këto biseda të pjekura e të papjekura, por kurdoherë jemi të qetë shpirtërisht se asgjë nuk na pritet me këmbët e para. Përkundrazi, shoku Enver na dëgjon me durim dhe vëmendje, na këshillon dhe na korrigjon, na kritikon kur është rasti, bile edhe fort kur duhet, por asnjëherë nuk e ndjejmë veten të vrarë shpirtërisht, sepse çdo gjë na thuhet me frymë shoqërore, me frymë partie, me argumente bindëse. Që të gjithëve na ndihmon të mësojmë dhe të punojmë më mirë.

* * *
Këtu pa dyshim që mbajnë përgjegjësi edhe shokët zëvendës-kryeministra, sidomos shoku Adil, i cili bëri autokritikë, por për mendimin tim nuk e bëri si e sa duhet. Ai dhe shokët e tjerë duhet më thellë të mendojnë, pse me një mënyrë ose me një tjetër ia kanë ushqyer këto prirje shokut Mehmet, bile këtë stil kanë filluar ta adaptojnë edhe vetë. Një stil i tillë pune, i bazuar në urdhra nuk i ndihmon shokët, ai të çon në shkeljen e normave dhe në krijimin e opinioneve jo të sakta për kuadrot. Punon mirë ai që vepron ashtu si mendoni ju.
Eshtë e njohur se shoku Mehmet, kur i qepet një pune, merr të gjitha masat që nevojiten dhe e nxjerr atë mbanë. Kjo është një gjë shumë e mirë, por kam vënë re, mbase edhe gabohem, se kjo ndodh veçanërisht për ato gjëra, për ato probleme që ai vetë ka më shumë për zemër, ose që janë ide të vetë shokut Mehmet. Kështu ndodhi tash së fundi me çështjen e rritjes së gjelave të detit ose me aksionin për gropat e silazhit. Natyrisht, të dyja këto aksione janë me vlerë. Me nxitjen e shokut Mehmet, për këtë qëllim dolën vendime të posaçme, u caktuan fonde, u bënë investime, u ndërtuan stalla, u krijuan organizma me specialistë të veçantë, bile edhe shokut Muho Asllani detyra e rritjes së gjelit iu ngarkua si detyra kryesore e tij në qeveri. E thashë, të dyja këto aksione janë një gjë e mirë, por pyes: Përse nuk u tregua i njëjti kujdes, i njëjti entuziazëm, pse nuk u morën të njëjtat masa edhe për çështjen e përhapjes së përvojës së Plasës, ose për zbatimin e vendimit të Kongresit të 7-të mbi fermat blegtorale?
Këto çështje të rëndësishme për zhvillimin e ekonomisë sonë bujqësore, që janë përpunuar këtu e 6-7 vjet më parë nga shoku Hysni Kapo e nga shoku Enver, kanë mbetur pothuajse fare në stadin fillestar, sidomos përvoja e Plasës. Kjo mua më duket e padrejtë. Qofsha i gabuar, por këtu shoh një prirje për ti bërë reklamë vetës dhe për të evidentuar aftësitë e veçanta të shokut Mehmet.

* * *
Unë kam besim se kjo mbledhje e Byrosë Politike, kritikat që po bëjmë në rrugë dhe në frymë partie, do ti shërbejnë çështjes së Partisë, do ti shërbejnë edhe vetë shokut Mehmet. Ato do ta forcojnë më tej unitetin tonë marksist-leninist. Unë besoj se shoku Mehmet do ti kuptojë si duhet kritikat që po i bëjmë dhe si komunist do të reagojë pozitivisht. Ai ka forca dhe ne, shokët e tij të ngushtë, do ta ndihmojmë pa kursyer asgjë, që shoku Mehmet ti shërbejë popullit e Partisë me energji edhe më të mëdha. Duke vlerësuar gabimin që ka bërë shoku Mehmet, një gabim të madh politik e ideologjik, jam i mendimit dhe dakord me propozimin që mbështetën edhe shokët e tjerë, që ai të ndëshkohet me vërejtje të rëndë me shënim në kartën e regjistrimit...

----------


## Antimafia

> *Ramizi: Mehmeti punoi kundër ideve të Enverit e Hysniut !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> [I]Shoku Enver Hoxha: Mehmeti është dërguar nga unë që të udhëhiqte veprimet ndëshkimore kundër Muzafer Pipës. Mehmeti ka vajtur në krye të ekspeditës sonë që e likuidoi atë. Si të mos e dinte atëherë çjanë Pipajt?
> Shoku Ramiz Alia: Muzafer Pipa është vrarë pikërisht me Jup Kazazin bashkë, Arshiu është i vëllai i Muzafer Pipës. Pra ju, shoku Mehmet, i kishit të gjitha elementet që të konkludonit se familja me të cilën po lidheshit në krushqi ishte i një rrethi armiqësor, pra e papranueshme për një familje komunistësh, aq më tepër për familjen e një udhëheqësi.



Myzafer Pipa

Djal i nje avokati patriot nga Shkodra, pasi mbaron gjimnazin e Shkodres, vazhdon studimet per drejtesi ne Universitetin e Padova-s (hapur ne 1222).
Pas diplomimit kthehet ne atdhe ku punon si avokat i antifashisteve.

Si drejtor i revistes letrare "Fryma" , ne faqet e se ciles  flakeronin artikujt patriotik dhe antifashist, bie ne sy te pushtuesve italian. Burgoset dhe dergohet ne kampin e perqendrimit te Prishtines.

Ne kampin e perqendrimit i shpeton vdekjes nga duart dhe kthehet per tu bere i pavdekshem ne atdhe.

--------------

Ne Gjyqin Special te Tiranes (mars 1945) ku mes te pandehurve ishte edhe Bari Omari, Myzafer Pipa eshte avokat i tyre.
Duke mos u pajtuar dot me dhunen, prepotencen, injorancen dhe arrogancen e trupit gjykues ne mes te procesit gjyqesor ngrihet ne kembe dhe shperthen :

" Trupi gjykues nuk eshte i denje dhe nuk e ka lartesine e duhur per te gjykuar kete grup "te pandehurish" intelektuale, duke pasur ne krye nje teneqexhi injorant si Koci Xoxe  "

Bomba plasi. 
Gjeneral Leutnant Koci Xoxe (tre yjet e gjeneralit i kishte fituar per 3 vjet duke bere "Karriere" te llahtarshme ushtarake. Nga teneqexhi ne Korce1941 me 4 klase shkolle, ne Gjeneral Leutnant ne 1944) nuk mund ta duronte kete ofendim.

------------------

Ne Janar 1946 Myzafer Pipa eshte avokat i Pater Gjon Shllakut, ne Gjyqin e Jezuiteve ne Shkoder. Ne mes te procesit avokati Myzafer pipa akuzohet si tradhetar dhe si armik. Arrestohet. Turturohet barbarisht (edhe me hekur te skuqur ia digjnin trupin). Likujdohet nga njerzit e komanduar prej Mehmet Shehut, te urdheruar nga Enver Hoxha.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


35 vjet me vone, 17 Dhjetor 1981, dora e martirit Myzafer Pipa, ne formen e mbeses se tij Silva Turdiu, erdhi dhe verviti kriminelin Mehmet Shehu , nga maja e Olimpit per ne ferr.

Uoooooooouuuuuuu

Te tille hakmarrje nuk e ka imagjinuar dot kurre, as nje gjeni si Shekspiri.

 :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## BlueBaron

*Fjala e fundit e Enverit kundër Mehmet Shehut ...*


*Nuk duam të të hedhim Mehmet, duam vetëm që të bësh kthesë*

_Janë orët e fundit të jetës së Mehmet Shehut. Enver Hoxha nuk ka folur akoma. Eshtë data 17 dhjetor 1981. Mbledhja maratonë e Byrosë kundër Mehmet Shehut po shkon drejt fundit. Kanë folur të gjithë, që nga Kadri Hazbiu e Ramiz Alia, deri tek Lenka Çuko. Të gjithë në unison kanë kritikuar fejesën e djalit të Mehmetit me vajzën e Turdive. Ka ngelur vetëm Enveri. Ky i fundit gjatë gjithë ditës, herë e ka mbrojtur, herë i është kundërvënë. Por koha nuk premton shumë. Eshtë vonë dhe Enveri ka vendosur të flasë të nesërmen, më datë 18 dhjetor. Por Mehmeti nuk do ta dëgjojë kurrë fjalën e Enverit dhe kritikën e tij. Gjatë natës ai vdes, vetëvritet ose e vrasin, një dilemë 14-vjeçare, akoma e pazgjidhur. Presion i Byrosë deri në vetëvrasje, apo një eliminim klanesh brenda bllokut? Cfarë i tha Enveri Mehmetit, para se ky i fundit të shkonte në shtëpi dhe të mos dilte i gjallë prej saj. Sa të vërteta janë akuzat për presion nga Byroja dhe kush janë këshillat e fundit të Enverit. A u nxit Enveri nga akuzat dhe insinuatat e Ramizit apo vendosi të mbyllë mbledhjen me një këshillë më shumë miqësore, sesa partiake. Roli i Enverit dhe i Ramizit. Pse e kundërshtoi Kadriu dhe të gjitha akuzat e tjera të pathëna për djemtë, gruan dhe nuset e Mehmet Shehut. Si u mbrojt ky i fundit dhe batutat e Enverit. Ish diktatori tha: ...Prandaj që të arrish në një konkluzion të drejtë sonte dhe ty tërë natën nuk do të të zërë gjumi, pse këto shqetësime, në mos të kësaj natyre, por edhe të natyrave të tjera, gjumin na e prish të gjithëve, veçanërisht kjo situatë për ty që është e rëndë. Prandaj nuk duhet ta rëndosh më shumë gjendjen. Edhe ne prapë do të përpiqemi nesër, në interesin e Partisë dhe në interesin tënd që kjo situatë të mos të të rëndohet... Enveri e mbyll mbledhjen duke lënë takim për nesër në orën 10:00. Por pjesa tjetër do të jetë pa Mehmetin. Në mbrëmje e asaj dite ai kish vdekur ..._


Shoku Enver Hoxha: Unë propozoj që mbledhjen ta vazhdojmë nesër, se dëshiroj të flas edhe unë. Vetëm dëshiroj me këtë rast ti bëj të qartë Mehmetit, se në këtë mbledhje të gjithë shokët, me zemër të hapur, si komunistë dhe si udhëheqës në këtë forum të lartë të Partisë, vunë në dukje gabimin tënd të madh politiko-ideologjik dhe reflektuan gjithashtu nga rrodhi ky gabim. Gjithçka thanë shokët e bënë për të mirën e Partisë dhe tëndin, pse ti u ke shërbyer e do ti shërbesh edhe paskëtaj Partisë dhe popullit dhe kam bindjen se do vazhdosh tu shërbesh edhe më mirë, sikurse u ke shërbyer, në rast se i realizon këto gabime, të kuptosh edhe nga kanë rrjedhur ato. Pra, rëndësi ka të realizosh nga rrodhën këto gabime, se ai u bë.
Në radhë të parë, ti duhet të reflektosh dhe të jesh i bindur për drejtësinë e kritikave të shokëve, të cilat kanë qenë me baza të shëndosha dhe janë bërë brenda normave më të drejta revolucionare marksiste-leniniste dhe me qëllim për ta ndrequr këtë gabim, për të të ndrequr ty, për të ndrequr edhe punën këtej e tutje. Prandaj, kështu duhet ta marrësh këtë gjë. Këto kritika, në një formë të këtillë nuk i ke parë asnjëherë ti, por unë që kam një eksperiencë të gjatë në Parti mund të them që kjo mbledhje ka qenë në një lartësi shumë më të madhe nga mbledhjet e tjera që kemi bërë për disa gabime të tjera. Kjo tregon, për mua dhe për të gjithë ne, nivelin e lartë marksist-leninist të shokëve, gjykimet e tyre të shëndosha, perspektivat e afërme dhe të largëta dhe ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë së tyre për ta ruajtur të pastër vijën e Partisë, për të të ruajtur edhe ty, shoku Mehmet, sepse nuk duam që të të hedhim, dëshirojmë vetëm që ti të bësh kthesë.
Mendimi im është që ato që do të na thuash nesër, dhe jam i bindur se nesër ti do të flasësh këtu, se të kemi shok e të njohim dhe se të gjitha këto që u thanë, të kanë bërë përshtypje, duhet të jenë të bazuara. Mos i merr gjërat lehtë, jo kjo kritikë ishte ca e ekzagjeruar, ajo tjetra jo e plotë, por merr esencën, thelbin e tyre dhe neve kjo na intereson, se kështu na krijohet bindja që do të të ndreqim dhe në këtë drejtim, do të ta japim edhe ndihmën, me serenite, me dashuri komuniste. Rëndësi ka çështja që të na kuptosh, të na kuptosh si udhëheqje, të na kuptosh edhe si komunistë, brenda parimeve të Partisë, jo në mënyrë sentimentale që përmend ti ose shoqërore.
Prandaj, që të arrish në një konkluzion të drejtë sonte dhe ty tërë natën nuk do të të zërë gjumi, pse këto shqetësime, në mos të kësaj natyre, por edhe të natyrave të tjera, gjumin na e prish të gjithëve, veçanërisht kjo situatë për ty që është e rëndë. Prandaj, nuk duhet ta rëndosh më shumë gjendjen. Edhe ne prapë do të përpiqemi nesër, në interesin e Partisë dhe në interesin tënd që kjo situatë të mos të të rëndohet.
Unë të këshilloj që ta rrëzosh atë autokritikë alibi që na ke paraqitur, domethënë për të shfajësuar gabimin politik që ke bërë. Kjo alibi përpara logjikës së fortë marksiste-leniniste të shokëve ra. Atëherë cila është rruga e drejtë në të cilën duhet të ecësh? Rruga e drejtë është ajo që thanë shokët. Pra, në qoftë se e hedh poshtë atë alibi, me të gjitha kontornot, atëherë brenda një kohe shumë të shkurtër do ti gjykosh drejt gjërat dhe do të jesh i qetë.
Këto që të vunë në dukje shokët janë jo vetëm mësime për ty, por për të gjithë ne, pse mendoj që nuk ka asnjë nga ne që në vetvete të mos ketë një grimë fryme mikroborgjeze. Ky realitet është pasqyrim i shoqërisë në të cilën kemi jetuar, i klasave nga vijmë që, diku shfaqet më shumë e diku më pak. Prandaj, si komunistë, si revolucionarë, duhet të jemi kurdoherë vigjilentë për të analizuar në vetvete veprimin që po bëjmë dhe të shohim ka në këtë veprim që është mikroborgjeze apo nuk ka? Në qoftë se shkojmë nga parimi që nuk ka, se ne jemi komunistë të kalitur qind për qind, se asgjë nuk na prek, atëherë ato do të trashen, do të bëhen të mëdha. Kësaj së keqeje ne i shpëtojmë vetëm duke qenë kurdoherë vigjilentë dhe duke pasur kurdoherë parasysh vijën e Partisë, interesat e saj edhe të popullit. Çdo hap tonin ta shikojmë një herë vetë me këtë pasqyrë, por, kur na ndihmojnë shokët, atëherë lehtësohet puna për ne. Në këtë kuptim diskutimet e shokëve këtu kanë qenë një ndihmë e madhe për ty në radhë të parë, por edhe për të tërë ne, por sidomos për Partinë, se shokët e gjykuan drejt, por duhet ta gjykosh edhe ti që situata ishte e rëndë. Ishte e rëndë jo vetëm se u bë fejesa, por ashtu siç e shpjeguan shokët, ishte një situatë shumë e rëndë edhe në drejtim e punëve shtetërore, në atë formë e me ato të meta të karakterit tënd që nuk duhen nënvlerësuar se janë kryesoret.
Unë mund të them që çdo e keqe ka të mirën e saj. Tani kjo e keqe u bë, dhe mirë që u hap, dhe ti e hape këtu, ti je ai që hape këtë plagë, por duhet ta kuptosh që, jo se je armiku i Partisë, në asnjë mënyrë, nuk e mendon askush këtë, vetëm se këtë gabim e bëre. Po ti i ke bërë në të njëjtën kohë edhe një të mirë Partisë, i ke bërë një shërbim, pse të gjitha këto kritika që po të bëjmë, ti kemi bërë edhe më përpara, por nuk je ndrequr. Tani kam bindjen, dhe do ta them kur të flas, që kjo situatë aktuale do ta shkundë Mehmetin më shumë për ta sjellë në rrugë të drejtë, vetëm në qoftë se gabimin e kupton drejt. Prandaj më duket mua sikur të reflektosh sonte ti Mehmet, të flas unë në fillim nesër, pastaj mund të flasësh përsëri edhe ti.
Shoku Mehmet Shehu: Dakord.
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Atëherë e mbyllim këtë seancë. Vazhdojmë nesër në orën 10:00

----------


## Toro

Kjo teme nuk duhet te quhet "Carja e madhe", por "Varianti i 25-te i Historise se PPSH".....Eshte katandisur forumi i historise si zedhenes i Ramkes e i Nexhit....Po marrim vesh tani se kur e bleu televizorin Enveri, kush ja rregulloi, cfare tha ai, cfare tha ajo, te gjithe perralla me mbret. Ja dhe tani variantet "zyrtare", njeri qe perpiqet te justifikoje se M.Shehu ishte agjent dhe varianti tjeter se ai ishte i "pafajshem" por e qeroi Enveri e Ramizi "padrejtesisht". Ne tema te tjera do te lexosh gjithashtu se si ithtare te Mehmetit e Kadri Hazbiut i ngrejne ata ne qiell, i bejne madje "viktima", duke "harruar" se deri ne 1981-1982 qe te dy ishin dora dhe syri i Enver Hoxhes. .....Mehmeti paskesh qene trim e punetor, madje i ndershem....dhe dridheshin te tere para tij, po ishte sic u zhvilluan ngjarjet doli se ishte nje cope lamash qe Enveri nje cope plak qe mezi qendronte ne kembe,e therri si berr e ai nuk beri ze. Kurse Kadriu paraqitet si i afert , popullor, babaxhan, qe nuk kishte prekur me dore njeri, por dhe ate e hengri me te pabese Enveri dhe qendroi i paepur ne gjyq ( ku per tu permendur eshte se ne hetuesi i kishin shkulur gjithe dhembet, jo per ta torturuar, por per te mos e lene te vriste veten).

Ky procesverbali i mbledhjes eshte komplet fallco. Komplet i fallsifikuar. Arsyeja? Me duket se pervec procesverbalit ka pasur dhe kamera qe ka regjistruar gjithe mbledhjen ( me duket e ka paraqit Robert Papa ne emisionet e tija dikur) ne te cilen Enveri degjohej te thoshte vecse :"Qeni i m...., qen i m....!" per Mehmetin. Variante te tjera jozyrtare ( lexo thashetheme te tjera blloku) thone se Mehmeti i bertiti aq fort Prokop Murres kur ky i fundit i beri pyetjes, aq sa Prokopit i ra infrakt ne zemer. 
Une ato videot nuk i kam pare se kam qene jashte Shqiperise, por ata qe i kane pare mire eshte te shkruajne ndonji fjale ketu.

Mbi te gjitha, ajo qe te ben pershtypje eshte se ata qe mund te jene protagonistet kryesore, nuk kane folur kurre, por jane zhdukur nga faqja e dheut dhe askush nuk i permend. Keshtu psh. ku eshte sot Sulo Gradeci , roja personale e Hitlerit ....me falni Enverit. Perse Sala e la te ikte ne France? Cfare i dha Suloja Sales si shkembim qe ti jepte pashaporten? Si ka mundesi asnje nga gazetaret tane "symprehte" qe gjejne deri dhe raportet "sekrete" te EYP ( sherbimi sekret grek) per Shqiperine, por jane te pamundur te gjejne  Sulo Gradecin me gjithe familje ne France?
Si ka mundesi, qe 15 vjet nga renia e diktatures, akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite nuk ka dale nje prokuror i pergjithshem qe te hapi dosjen e vrasjes se Mehmet Shehut, megjithese deshmitaret okulare te kufomes se tij te gjithe shprehen se ai eshte vrare , jo vetevrare. Madje diku ne nje gazete kam pare dhe nje foto te M.Shehut te vdekur me dy njolla gjaku ne gjoks. Perse pra sot , qeveria zyrtare e demokratike e Sales nuk rihap dosjen e vrasjes jo te Mehmet Shehut si person, por te kryeministrit te Shqiperise! Ajo qe ndodhi ne 1981-1982 ishte nje grusht klasik shteti, megjithate ne Prokurorine e Pergjithshme askush nuk e ka vene ujin ne zjarr. I mbahen variantit zyrtar te diktatures! Perse? Cili eshte qellimi qe Prokuroria e Pergjithshme, akoma dhe sot mbas 24 vjetesh nuk eshte e interesuar te gjeje autorin e vrasjes se kryministrit shqiptar? Ke mbron?

----------


## kolombi

Toro,ke te drejte per Sulon,qe vec nje cope libri te kuq qe nxorri "40- vjet prane Komandantit" (nuk jam i sigurte per titullin e sakte),ka heshtur.
Po Behar skrapalliu,roja personale i Enverit,ku ndodhet,pse hesht,a nuk ka ardhur kohe te kurohen plaget e shume njerzve,apo kane frike mos rjedhin gjak nese gervishet?

----------


## shigjeta

*Na urdhëruan që trupit të Mehmet Shehut të mos i bënim autopsinë*

Nga këqyrja në vendin e ngjarjes rezultoi se vdekja kishte ndodhur rreth orës 01:45-02:15, të datës 18 dhjetor 81.

Veç këtij fakti të regjistruar nga ekzaminimet në vendin e ngjarjes, profesor Fatos Harito, njëri nga ekspertët mjeko-ligjor që ka këqyrur kufomën e kryeministrit të vetvrarë në kushte të dyshimta, ka rrëfyer mbrëmë për emisionin Arena në Tv Planet, përjetimet nga çatet dramatike në vilën e Mehmet Shehut 30 vjet më parë. Ai tregon pamjen e kryeministrit të vdekur, procedurat e para në trupin e tij, bisedat me ekspertë e familiarë dhe versionin e shumdiskutueshëm për aktin vrasje apo vetëvrasje. Na detyruan që kufomës së Mehemt Shehut, mos ti bënim autopsi, pohon Harito, duke kujtuar se aktin përkatës e kanë shkruar duke shmangur këtë procedurë të domosdoshme. Përfundimisht, shton ai, në dokumentin e autopsisë, lidhur me shkakun e vdekjes, unë kam futur fjalën mundësi, madje e kam veçuar me germa të mëdha Po çfarë kujton tjetër eksperti mjeko-ligjor nga çastet kur detyra ja donte ti bënte ekzaminimet e fundit trupit pa jetë të kryeministrit komunist
*
Profesor Harito, ju në atë kohë keni qenë eksperti mjekoligjor që keni kryer ekspertizën e kufomës në vendin e ngjarjes. A  mund të na tregoni çndodhi atë ditë dhe cili ishte veprimi i parë që bëtë sapo shkuat në vilën e Mehmet Shehut?*
Unë kam qenë në punë, dhe rreth orës 8 e gjysmë apo 9 pa një çerek të datës 18 dhjetor, më thotë shefi im, profesori Bashkim Çuberi, i cili ishte dhe shefi i mjekësisë ligjore, duhet të shkojmë, sepse kemi një ngjarje. Kjo ishte puna jonë e përditshme, dhe unë e pyes nëse duhet të marr çantën e autopsisë. Ai më përgjigjet se jo, pasi do të ishim këtu në qytet dhe më thotë të marr vetëm një palë doreza. U nisëm me makinën e punës dhe shkuam. Hymë në oborr të vilës dhe u ngjitëm në dhomën e gjumit. Aty kishte shumë njerëz, disa personalitete të Ministrisë së Brendshme etj. Kur pashë kufomën e kryeministrit u mbështeta në derë, sigurisht me një farë emocioni, por pa bërë asnjë lëvizje mimike.

*Cila ishte pamja që kishte Mehmet Shehu i vdekur?*
Ai ishte i shtrirë në krevatin e dhomës së tij, një shtrat dopio. Ishte me jastëk të ngritur dhe me syzet me bisht metalik. Kuverta e tij ishte e tërhequr deri të gjoksi, e theksoj këtë pasi më parë është thënë se si mund të ketë qenë mbuluar e etj., por mendoj se ata njerëz që e komentojnë këtë nxitohen pak. Problemi është se, ashtu siç na thanë, kryeministri kishte thënë ta zgjonin në 8 pa dhjetë, kryeaxhutatit të tij, Ali Çeno. Duke qenë personi i parë që e kishte shikuar, Çeno shkoi nuk kishte prekur asgjë dhe lajmëroi menjëherë doktorin. Pas tij vjen mjeku personal i kryeministrit, i cili quhet Mitro Kostaqi, të cilin e pyes se si e kishte gjetur kufomën. Kostaqi tregon se e kishte gjetur të zbuluar me këmishën e bardhë dhe në gjoks kishte gjak, ndërsa pistoleta ishte afër dorës së djathtë. Atëherë ne filluam punën tonë, e zhveshëm kufomën komplet, e pamë para dhe prapa.
*
Veprimet ju i kryet në bazën e një urdhri, apo ishte iniciativa juaj?*
Jo, ne i kryem në bazë të urdhrit me shkrim. Urdhrin si rregull e jepte Prokuroria ose Hetuesia. Në vendim kërkohet nga ne gjithmonë tri pyetje të cilave duhet tu japim përgjigje. E para është çfarë dëmtimi ka në trupin e kufomës, pyetja e dytë është me çfarë mjeti janë shkaktuar dëmtimet, ndërsa pyetja e tretë është shkaku i vdekjes. Dua të nënvizoj faktin se përcaktimi në është vrasje apo vetëvrasje nuk është aspak në kompetencën tonë, këtë gjë e ka për detyrë ta përcaktojë Prokuroria apo Hetuesia, në bazë të materialeve të këqyrjes së vendit të ngjarjes, të ekzaminimit të kufomës bashkë me autopsi, me të dhënat kriminalistike, me të dhënat kriminalistike të grafologjisë.

*Megjithatë, ju para se të nisnit hetimet, kur e patë kufomën mendonit se ai ishte vrarë apo vetëvrarë?*
Me thënë të drejtën kjo nuk ka të bëjë fare me zanatin tim. Por kujtoj se muajt tetor, nëntor kanë qenë shumë të vështirë në atë kohë, më kujtohet edhe Kongresi i Partisë i mbajtur më 7-8 nëntor, në të cilin Enver Hoxha dhe Mehmet Shehu ishin afër, por Enveri pothuajse i kishte kthyer supet kryeministrit dhe nuk ishte më ai entuziazëm që karakterizonte kongreset e partisë. Ndaj nga këto, duke ngjitur shkallët në fillim mendova mos ka qenë vetëvrasje, pastaj thashë jo mund të mos jetë e vërtetë. Më pas, në një moment i them shefit nëse do ta merrnim kufomën për ti bërë autopsinë, pasi kështu ishte rregulli. Ai pyeti disa nga personat që gjendeshin aty dhe me tha që nuk do të bëhej. Atëherë e pyeta se si do mund ti jepnim konkluzionet me siguri, nëse nuk do të behej, atëherë do të raportonim me mundësi, pasi përndryshe unë nuk do të firmosja. Pas kësaj përgjigje negative, unë fillova të bëja analiza të tjera, duke marrë një shishe që gjeta në shtëpi dhe i mora gjak kufomës.

*Çfarë do të thotë për ju profesor që kufomës së Mehmet Shehut nuk do ti bëhej autopsia, kur ju vetë keni qenë i pranishëm në autopsinë që i është bërë Enver Hoxhës, apo dhe bashkëshortes së kryeministrit, Fiqerete Shehu?*
E shihja si diçka që nuk ishte e drejtë të mos bëhej, por unë nuk mund të flisja më shumë, aq më tepër, që nuk isha unë përfaqësuesi. Unë mund të kërkoja vetëm që të bëhej autopsia, por nuk e thashë këtë gjë përveçse shefit tim. Të nesërmen kur jemi mbledhur dhe kemi shkruar aktin e autopsisë unë kam futur fjalën mundësi për shkakun e vdekjes së Mehmet Shehut, duke e shkruar me të mëdha.

*Nëse flasim në përqindje, sa ishte kjo mundësi?*
Duke qenë se kjo përqindje me armë zjarri në gjoks ishte me përqitje qoftë edhe jo të plotë, sipas literaturës botërore kjo lloj goditjeje është në shumicën e rasteve vetëvrasje, pra që shkon nga 80-98 për qind.

*Cilat ishin veprimet që ju kryet mbi kufomën e Mehmet Shehut për ta ekzaminuar atë?*
Unë mora një shtizë për të vërtetuar që kjo plagë ishte tejshkuese.  E mora këtë shtizë të gjatë, të cilën e gjetëm nëpër dhomat që ishin aty dhe munda të bëj pa asnjë sforcim, duke e lëvizur me lehtësi dhe butësi, dola me vrimën e shpatullës, duke vërtetuar që kjo plagë ishte tejshkuese. Duke qenë në kraharor, kjo plagë kishte shkaktuar ose dëmtim të zemrës ose të aortës, duke parë dhe gjakun që ndodhej aty, pasi plaga ishte rreth një centimetër e gjysmë sipër sisës së majtë.  Përveç kësaj, kërkova dhe një shishe për të marrë gjak dhe për të bërë ekzaminimet, nëse do kishte helm, apo nëse kishte ilaçe gjumi. Kaq mund të bëja nga ana ime, të tjerat i takonin Prokurorisë, duke pyetur familjarët për çështje që lidheshin me këtë. Nga këto ne nxorëm konkluzionet të cilat ishin: 1. Në trupin e Mehmet Shehu ka një plagë përshkruese që hyn nga para-prapa. 2. Kjo plagë është me përqitje , jo të plotë 3. Shkaku i vdekjes së Mehmet Shehut ka qenë shoku hemorragjik në terren të dëmtimit me mundësi më të madhe të zemrës ose aortës. Këtu mbaronte detyra jonë, pastaj gjërat e tjera ishin pjesë e kriminalistikës që i gjykonte Prokuroria apo Hetuesia.

*Në procesverbalet e mjekësisë ligjore me të kriminalistikës, nuk përputhet fakti se në dorën e majtë është gjetur barut.*
Barutin e kam marrë unë vetë me një brisk që mora në banjë dhe preva lëkurën, padyshim në dorën e djathtë.

*Në ekspertizën tuaj thuhet në dorën e djathtë, por në atë të kriminalistikës shkruhet në dorën e djathtë.*
Unë nuk kam se çfarë i përgjigjem, pasi barutin e kamë marrë vetë unë për ta vërtetuar nëse ishte i tillë.

*Kur dolën rezultatet e analizave që ju morët në vendin e ngjarjes?*
Analizat toksikologjike kërkonin dy ose tri javë, ndërsa ajo e barutit u bë që të nesërmen.
Profesor Shaban Sinani, në kohën kur ishte drejtor i Arkivit te Shtetit, ka deklaruar në një intervistë se çelësi i kësaj ekspertize ka qenë lëngu në filxhanin e çajit që ndodhej në komodinë. Ekspertiza e këtij lëngu sipas profesor Sinanit nuk është kryer.
Këtë gjë nuk e mbaj mend. Kujtoj vetëm gotën, e cila ishte gjysmë e mbushur dhe afër saj ishte një kokërr e bardhë. Mjeku Mitro Kostaqi deklaroi se ajo ishte një valium që Mehmet Shehu ia kishte kërkuar, pasi e pinte rrallë kur ishte i lodhur. Se çfarë është bërë me këtë gotë unë nuk e di më, por lëngu dhe kokrra e bardhë ishin të papira dhe nëse kjo punë diskutohet, unë mund të them se ajo gotë ishte plot. Nëse dikush do ta kishte helmuar, nuk do ta linte gotën aty, por mund ta derdhte në WC mendoj unë. Nuk ka asnjë kuptim që ajo të gjendej atje.

*Kur ka dalë konkluzioni përfundimtar që kishim të bënim me një vetëvrasje?*
Këto gjëra nuk mund ti them unë, por prokuroria, pasi dhe unë vetë nuk jam interesuar më për këtë punë. Madje, për rreth 20 vite nuk është folur më për këtë rast, para ndërrimit të pushteteve. Vetëm pas kësaj kohë, janë bërë disa emisione për këtë çështje, të cilat kanë pasur disa pasaktësi, por mua nuk më interesojnë.

*Përtej asaj çka ju keni bërë në atë kohë, duke u bazuar në eksperiencën tuaj, çfarë mendoni se ka ndodhur në të vërtetë?*
Nuk është detyra ime ta them, por duke u nisur nga ana mjekoligjore dhe nga të gjitha rrethanat, me duket më shumë si vetëvrasje. Duke lënë në një anë profesionin e mjekut ligjor dhe duke u shprehur si qytetar, mund të them se vetëvrasje apo vrasje në rastin konkret nuk ka ndonjë ndryshim të madh thelbësor. Kjo vdekje i faturohet një sistemi diktatorial, në një shtet ku gjykatat nuk ishin të pavarura, e që nuk kishte Ministri Drejtësie. Pra, vetëvrasja nuk vjen nga një depresion i rëndë apo sëmundje psikike, por nga një situatë e vështirë pa dalje të mundshme, ku personi me sedër e quan më të lehtë vetëvrasjen sesa një inkuizicion plenumi që historia e kaluar na ka mësuar, sepse përfundonin si rregull me pushkatim.

*Është hedhur një ide kohët e fundit që Prokuroria shqiptare duhet të nisë edhe njëherë hetimet për të mbyllur përfundimisht këtë dosje. Ju jeni dakord me këtë rinisje hetimesh dhe nëse ato ndodhin, a do mund të dalin fakte të reja?*
Po, sepse duke pasur këto të dhëna, duke pasur dëshmitë e familjarëve, ka mundësi që një komisionin të tregojë cili version ka qenë më i mundur, pasi unë besoj në mënyrë kategorike se nuk është zor që të shprehemi.

*Si e keni përjetuar ju këtë ditë, përtej detyrës që kishit marrë? Si ishte kjo ngjarje për ju nga ana emocionale dhe si e keni përballuar?*
Nga ana emocionale ishte një gjendje e rëndë, veçse me profesionin tim në rreth 50 vite nuk është e mundur të jesh emocional dhe kështu unë e mbyll këtë pjesë dhe filloj bëj detyrën në mënyrë më të mirë të mundshme, duke shfrytëzuar çdo mundësi që kemi. Sigurisht që këto ngjarje të trishtonin, por ndodhnin.

*Ekziston një dëshmi shumë e fortë e një prej sekretarëve të Mehmet Shehut, sipas të cilit, kryeministri në atë kohë kishte përgatitur dhe autokritikën e famshme që Enver Hoxha ia kërkoi për ta analizuar. Përveç kësaj, janë edhe disa dyshime që lidhen me atë që mund të quhet gjendja turpit e Mehmet Shehut, duke u ngritur disa pikëpyetje të vogla, si për shembull, një njeri që mendon të vrasë veten nuk mund të shkruajë me një kaligrafi aq të pastër një letër, apo nuk rregullon dy jastëkë në shtrat për të qëndruar normal, të vendosë syze, apo të veshë kostumin e këmishës dhe pizhame. Gjithashtu, si është e mundur që askush nuk ka dëgjuar të shtënën e armës në atë kohë?
Është kryer një provë nga grupi* e hetimit, dhe vetëm një person ka dyshuar pak zhurmë, shumica tjetër nuk ka dëgjuar gjë. Ishin dy dyer të puthitura mirë që ndanin dhomën e Mehmet Shehut me dhomën e Fiqiretes, që ishte më e afërta. Ato ishin dy dyer të puthitura mirë karshi njëra-tjetrës. Dhe ajo që ishte me kryesore, një qitje për përqitje e amortizon pjesën më të madhe të zhurmës.

*Ju pak vite më vonë keni bërë edhe autopsinë e bashkëshortes së Mehmet Shehut, Fiqirete Shehu*
Po, kam shkuar me grupin hetimor në burgun e Tiranës, në të cilin ajo kishte vdekur. Fiqiretja ishte e veshur me një këmishë nate të pastër, në një krevat me çarçafë të pastër dhe pak më e shëndoshë seç kishte qenë përpara dënimit. E morëm kufomën në morg, duke i bërë ekzaminimin dhe ajo kishte vdekur nga një sëmundje e zemrës, e cila quhej perikardit.
*
Pas vitit 1990 ka pasur interesim, jo nga media, por nga persona të ndryshëm apo familjarë që ju kanë kontaktuar duke ju pyetur rreth dyshimeve të tyre ?*
Po, nuk e kujtoj dot vitin, por duhet të ketë qenë 92 ose 93 kur me ndërhyrjen e një shoku të vajzës sime më kërkoi takim Bashkim Shehu, djali i tretë i Mehmetit. U takuam në një nga ato kafenetë e shumta te Tajvani dhe kemi ndenjur mbi dy-tri orë duke biseduar. I kam thënë të pyeste për gjithçka edhe me ato që nuk kishin të bënin me profesionin tim, duke i marrë të gjitha anët e kësaj medalje. Pasi biseduam gjatë, ai iku i qetë, duke më thënë se dhe atij i dukej më shumë si një vetëvrasje, këtë e ka thënë edhe në librin e tij Vesa e ankthit.

*A mund të jetë kjo ngjarje e Mehmet Shehut një kazus për një vetëvrasje të pastër, pasi në disa libra shkencor vdekja e tij është artikuluar si një vetëvrasje e pastër.*
Asnjëherë nuk e kam shprehur këtë gjë dhe nuk mund ta thuash asnjëherë, sepse sot ka mundësi që të bësh një vrasje dhe ta heqësh si një vetëvrasje të përsosur, sigurisht kjo jo në shtëpinë e të vrarit.

*A e kishte mundësinë shteti i asaj kohë që të bënte diçka të tillë?*
Thuhet dhe shkruhet se e ka bërë, nuk flas për rastin konkret.
Çfarë është për ju vdekja e ish-kryeministrit, 27 vite në detyrë?
Si mjek ligjor, ai është një veprim interesant, të cilit ne përpiqemi ti hyjmë sa më thellë për ti dhënë ndihmë organit të Prokurorisë. Si qytetar, janë ngjarje rënda, janë tronditëse, por që kanë një logjikë të mbrapshtë në rrjedhën e tyre.

*Çfarë do ti thoshit opinionit publik, për ata që janë të lëkundur, por edhe për ata që janë të bindur për këtë vrasje?*
Do të ishte më e mira ajo që thatë ju më parë, Prokuroria sot mbi bazën e materialeve ta rishikojë edhe njëherë çështjen. Pasi ajo ka mundësinë tani që të punojë më lirshëm  me një frymëmarrje më të gjerë duke qenë se ky është një rast tashmë i kaluar.

*Ju keni llogaritur dhe kohën e vdekjes, cila ka qenë ajo ekzaktësisht?*
Kohën e kam përllogaritur, duke marrë për bazë edhe kohën kur është shkruar letra, e cila është bërë nga ora 21:30- 22:00 dhe ka vazhduar deri në orën 01:30- 02:00. Ndaj, ora e vdekjes mund plus apo minus gabimi i mundshëm, 01:45 të datës 18 dhjetor. Duke bërë një termometrim të trupit të kufomës, temperatura e së cilës ka qenë rreth 28 gradë, sipas disa tabelave, brenda një ore, pra në orën e parë pas vdekjes, temperatura ulet një gradë, në orën e dytë ulët 0.9 gradë, në orën e tretë 0.8, e kështu me radhë. Pasi e kemi bërë në tre skema të ndryshme për ta vërtetuar më mirë, kemi dhënë konkluzionet, duke thënë se vdekja ka ndodhur në 01:45-02:15. E reja e Vladimir Shehut më ka treguar se ai shkruante në bibliotekën e tij dhe disa herë këta kanë tentuar të hynin në dhomën e Mehmetit, por askush nuk kishte marrë guximin.

*Por, a mundet që një njeri i cili mendon të vrasë veten të shkruajë një letër aq bukur dhe me pa asnjë gabim drejtshkrimor?*
Po të jetë i vendosur në këtë gjë, me një karakter të fortë, që Mehmet Shehu besohet se e kishte, mund të ndodhë.
_
ROLAND QAFOKU - Panorama_

----------


## DYDRINAS

*The New York Times: Mehmet Shehu, pasardhes i Enver Hoxhes*


Parashikimi se kush do te vazhdonte drejtimin e vendit pas vdekjes se udheheqesit te PPSH-se. Influenca ruse dhe tentativat jugosllave per te mbajtur nen kontroll situaten. E ardhmja e Shqiperise ne pikepyetje pas prishjes se marredhenieve me Kinen


Shqiperia, vendi me i izoluar ne Europen Lindore, nuk ka patur shume miq qe ne vitin 1978, kur Kina, aleatja dhe mikja e saj e vetme, nderpreu ndihmat ekonomike dhe ushtarake qe ia kishte siguruar gjate 7 viteve te meparshme. Kur ndodhi kjo, Shqiperia u perball menjehere me veshtiresi te medha ekonomike. Tashme, ajo po ben perpjekje te pashpresa per ti kapercyer keto veshtiresi, duke rritur vellimin e tregtise me vendet me te cilat ajo ka patur lidhje tregtare dhe duke kerkuar tregje te reja per te eksportuar. Nder produktet me te çmuara qe ofron Shqiperia jane mineralet e kromit, (Shqiperia eshte prodhuesi i gjashte me i madh ne bote), bakrit dhe nikelit. Por, ne situaten e veshtire ne te cilen ndodhet vendi si rezultat i nderprerjes se ndihmave nga Kina, Shqiperia vuan nga nje dizavantazh serioz, te cilin e ka shkaktuar po vete ajo. Sipas Nenit 28 te Kushtetutes, qeverise se Shqiperise i ndalohet qe te marre kredi ne vendet kapitaliste dhe revizioniste

*Ofertat e kushtet e Shqiperise*

Regjimi ka deklaruar kohet e fundit se eshte i etur per te patur lidhje me dy vende te Europes Perendimore. Ajo i ka kthyer syte nga Gjermania Perendimore dhe nga Britania persa i perket rivendosjes se marredhenieve diplomatike, me kusht qe te permbushen disa kerkesa. Kjo levizje mesa duket eshte e motivuar me teper nga nevojat e dukshme ekonomike sesa nga deshira per ti dhene fund izolimit te gjate te Shqiperise. Bonit i eshte kerkuar qe te paguaje 4.5 miliarde dollare si kompensim per demtimet e shkaktuara ndaj Shqiperise nga pushtuesit naziste. Qeveria e Gjermanise Perendimore e ka refuzuar kete kerkese duke qene se pretendime te tilla varen nga traktati i paqes. Nga ana tjeter, Shqiperia i ka kerkuar Britanise ti ktheje asaj arin, i cili ka nje vlere prej rreth 16 milione dollaresh dhe i perkiste qeverise shqiptare qe para luftes, por qe ra ne duart e aleateve te Perendimit qe ne vitin 1945. Qeverite e njepasnjeshme britanike e kishin mbajtur kete ar ne pritje qe Shqiperia te behej gati per te paguar kompensimet per humbjen e dy anijeve luftarake britanike, te cilat ishin minuar nga shqiptaret ne Gjirin e Korfuzit, ne vitin 1946; kompensimi ishte urdheruar nga Gjykata Nderkombetare e Drejtesise. Qeveria shqiptare mbronte gjithmone idene se nuk ishte pergjegjese per tragjedine dhe refuzonte qe te paguante. Dhe pse reagimet e Bonit dhe te Londres kishin rezultuar jo shume te frytshme deri ne te ate kohe, ato jane shenje e nevojes urgjente te Shqiperise per nje monedhe te fuqishme, me te cilen ajo do te bleje makineri dhe pajisje ushtarake jashte vendit.

*Skema qe solli izolimin e vendit*

Shqiperia do te vazhdoje akoma qe te perballet me nje problem politik mjaft serioz, ate te trashegimise qe ka krijuar. Prej fundit te vitit 1944, vendi ishte udhehequr nga nje grup i ngushte i perbere nga tre perkrahesit staliniste: Enver Hoxha, drejtuesi i Partise Komuniste; Mehmet Shehu, kryeministri i vendit dhe Hysni Kapo, nje nga sekretaret e partise. Hoxha dhe Shehu jane respektivisht 71 dhe 64 vjeç. Nje numer i madh ministrash dhe zyrtaresh te partise dhe ushtarake jane ekzekutuar ose burgosur gjate viteve te fundit me akuzen e sabotimit ose kundershtimit te politikave te regjimit. Ata jane zevendesuar me persona te rinj, te cilet kane deshmuar aftesite e tyre politike dhe besnikerine absolute ndaj ideologjise egocentrike te Enver Hoxhes gjate Revolucionit Kulturor dhe rrjedhojave te tij, te frymezuar nga Kina ne vitin 1960. Kur Enver Hoxha te largohet, ka te ngjare qe te zevendesohet nga Mehmet Shehu. Ka shume pak per te zgjedhur midis tyre kur behet fjale per dogmen staliniste ose nacionalizmin ekstrem.

*E ardhmja, ne pikepyetje*

*Megjithate, e ardhmja e regjimit ka shume mundesi te varet nga ajo se çfare do te ndodhe pertej kufijve te vendit. Nese pas vdekjes se presidentit Tito, drejtuesit e rinj do te braktisin politikat aktuale te mosarritjes se marreveshjeve duke ndryshuar qendrimin ndaj Moskes, heret ose vone ekzistojne mundesite qe nje regjim prosovjetik do te vije ne pushtet edhe ne Shqiperi. Por, nese Jugosllavia arrin qe te mos lekundet ndaj pozicionit te saj aktual midis Lindjes dhe Perendimit, atehere Moska mund te vendose te perpiqet qe te rifitoje kontrollin e saj te meparshem mbi Shqiperine. Kjo do ti jepte mundesi Rusise qe te pushtonte Portin e Vlores, te cilin ajo e kishte dorezuar rreth 20 vjet me pare. Nga ana tjeter, ajo mund ta kthente Shqiperine ne nje baze te rendesishme, permes se ciles do te ushtronte presion kur te jete e nevojshme ndaj Jugosllavise se pabindur.* Por, ndersa vazhdon te mbetet ende ne pushtet, Enver Hoxha po perpiqet shume per te siguruar, te pakten ne leter, qe pasardhesit e tij te kuptojne se çfare politikash duhet te ndjekin dhe cilat jane rreziqet qe ata duhet te perpiqen per ti shmangur. Muajt e fundit, ai ka botuar disa trakte propaganduese, sipas te cilave objektivat e tij kryesore kane qene politikat e reja te Kines, sistemi i vetemenaxhimit te Jugosllavise dhe revizionizmi sovjetik. Midis shperthimeve te tij te shumta, Reflektimet mbi Kinen mund te konsiderohet ndoshta si nga me te çuditshmet dhe me te vlefshmet. Ato permbajne denime gjitheperfshirese te Revolucionit Komunist Kinez, te politikave filozofike te Maos, si dhe te pjeses me te madhe te politikes se Kines gjate dekadave te kaluara. Por, koleksionimet me te mira te argumenteve te rreme ideologjike, ne rastin e Enver Hoxhes kunder aleatit te tij, jane hartuar per te mbajtur te fshehte friken e tij te vazhdueshme qe regjimi i tij do tia kishte hapur vete varrin vetes nese ai do te kishte ndjekur keshillat e Çu En Lait, sipas te cilit, Shqiperia duhet te perfundonte nje aleance ushtarake me Jugosllavine dhe duhet te vendoste marredhenie miqesore me vendet perendimore. Frika e madhe se çdo kontakt i ngushte me boten do te rezultonte shperthyes brenda vete Shqiperise, vazhdon te jete ende tipari mbizoterues i pikepamjeve te pergjithshme te regjimit, i cili sapo ka shenuar pervjetorin e tij te 35-te.

Shkrimi eshte publikuar ne gazeten amerikane me 30 korrik 1978

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nuk eshte per t'u cuditur kur lexon kete shkrim se pse nisi kryqezata kunder Mehmet Shehut dhe perkrahesve te tij.

CIA e dinte se Tito ishte ne buze te varrit dhe se Enveri ishte ne vitet e fundit te tij .
CIA i trembej nje prishjeje te ekuilibrit ne favor te Moskes, sepse nese ne Jugosllavi vinin ne fuqi serbet (ashtu sic dhe u provua me ardhjen e Millosheviqit ne pushtet ne fund te viteve '80) dhe ne Shqiperi te prorusit Shehu, atehere Lufta e Ftohte merrte nje permase tjeter ne Ballkan.
SHBA pas vdekjes se Titos ishte e vendosur per ta shkaterruar ate dhe per ta shpetuar Ballkanin nga hegjemonia serbo-ruse! Dhe ketij qellimi i ka sherbyer dhe perkrahja e demonstratave te vitit 1981 edhe pse ato nuk ishin nje perpjekje per demokraci perendimore por per nje republike te tipit komunist te Enver Hoxhes.

Duke pare kete rrezik, pra te renjes se mosangazhimit jugosllav dhe te ishullit te izoluar shqiptar ne doren sovjetike, CIA u perfshi ne lojera politike ne Ballkan per te ruajtur statuskuone.

Hoxha duke nuhatur kete situate, nisi me fjalimet e tij propagandistike, me te cilat e sulmonte aleancen sovjeto-bullgare dhe nga ana tjeter flirtonte me Jugosllavine duke eleminuar ata qe shiheshin si pasardhes te tij.

CIA permes agjentures jugosllave dhe per inerci dhe te Sigurimit te Shtetit (nevoja e ruajtjes se karrikes se Enverit), realizoi nje nga lojerat me te forta per ruajtjen e statuskuose.

CIA shfrytezoi agjenturen jugosllave per te mbajtur nen trysni Shqiperine dhe nga ana tjeter duke nxitur nje bashkepunim te nacionalisteve shqiptare me regjimin komunist (Hysen Terpeza) arriti te krijoje nje ngjarje ne Kosove (demonstratat e vitit 1981) permes seciles arriti te vinte nen trysni Jugosllavine pastitiste qe te mos binte ne prehrin sovjetik.

Kjo loje pati dhe viktima te nivelit te Mehmet Shehut & Co dhe u shfrytezua me dinakeri nga Enver Hoxha per te ruajtur pushtetin.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sekreti i madh i bashkepunimit te nje ballisti me partizanet.

Nga Ylli Polovina

*Hysen Terpeza**Ne vitin 1976 ishte punonjes i ambasades amerikane ne Vjene*. Njeriu qe pohon kete hollesi nga jeta e Hysen Terpezes shton se ne kryeqytetin austriak ishte me detyren e nje punonjesi te CIA-s.
Ky pohues me autoritet te plote per ta deklaruar kete te vertete per Terpezen quhet Dilaver Goxhaj.
Rrefyesi i kesaj historie, koloneli ne lirim Dilaver Goxhaj, nga disa vite jete e pune ne Kosove e vecanerisht pas bisedes intime me Terpezen ka kuptuar se anetaret e Ballit Kombetar ne Kosove kane qene per ceshjen nacionale pothuaj si anetaret e Partise Komuniste ne Shqiperi. Kishin pikepamje te ndryshme ideologjike, por ne pasionin nacionalist gjenin ndermjet njeri-tjetrit shume pika te perbashketa.
Sipas ish-shefit te Shtabit te Pergjithshem te UCK-se ballistet bashkekombas ne Kosove ishin patjeter antikomuniste, ca me shume te tille edhe sepse komunizmi u vinte me pamjen e nje shteti shoven dhe antishqiptar si ai serb e jugosllav. Pertej kufirit, ne shtetin ame, vertet sundonte ideologjia e urryer prej tyre, por gjithsesi ne Tirane bashkekombasit komuniste ruanin pavaresine e vendit dhe nuk shkonin aspak mire me regjimin e Beogradit. Aq mjaftonte jo per ta bere te admiruar diktaturen shqiptare, por per ta diferencuar ate e rregullin e thjeshte se mes dy te keqijave nga halli zgjidhet e keqja me e vogel. Mes Beogradit dhe Tiranes, te frymezuar fort nga deshira per te zgjidhur sa me shpejt ceshtjen kombetare, nje aleance e perkohshme e ballisteve nacionaldemokrate me komunistet e Shqiperise mund te behej per te shpetuar nga sundimi sllav.

Ishte ky nje kolaboracionizem i terthorte apo jo?

Besojme se pergjigja mohuese eshte me realja. Nuk mund te quhet kolaboracionizem nje alence e perkohshme me nje ideologji te papranueshme kur ajo behet per te shpetuar kombin nga nje pushtues.
Ka qene teresisht nje manover. Ka qene patjeter venja ne jete e nje bashkepunimi te paster politik, i cili neser, pasi nga trojet e Kosoves te zbohej regjimi serb, mund te shkonte gjer ne nje ndarje e mosperputhje te plote e regjimin bolshevik te Tiranes.
*Hysen Terpeza* me ate qe do te tregojme me poshte, gjithnje sipas rrefimit te sinqerte te zevendesshefit te Shtabit te Pergjithshem te UCK-se, *ka bere thjeshte nje loje politike*. Ai ka zbatuar idene e nje aleance taktike.
Por sic do ta mesoni ne rrefimin e meposhtem, shume te shkurtuar per aresye te kufijve te natyrshem qe nje shkrim ne nje reviste mund te kete, pas tij nuk ka qene vetem ajo qe vete ai personalisht gjykonte. Kane qene te nje mendjeje edhe te tjere. E gjitha ka qene ne thelb nje manover e lojes se madhe, nga me intrigueset ne historine e Shqiperise e mbase te te gjithe periudhes se Luftes se Ftohte ne Ballkan.
Pas festes (mitingu i madh i mireseardhjes) Hysen Terpeza e ftoi « shqiptarin e Tiranes » qe te ishte mik i tij per dreke. Kur me ne fund u ulen prane njeri-tjetrit (dikush solli dhe nje mikrofon) ballisti nacionalist i cilesuar si nder atdhetaret me te medhenj te Kosoves, nisi tu thoshte te pranishmeve te shumte : « Sot une po tregoj nje te vertete. Ne emigracion kam qene 54 vite dhe te pakten 54 intervista i kam bere. Ne 54 intervistat une kam genjyer vetem ne nje pike. Kur me thohin se kush ma ka djegur shtepine une pergjigjesha se ma ka djegur shkau. Por sot po e them per here te pare : shtepine ma dogjen partizanet e Enver Hoxhes. Ishin partizanet e brigades se Shefqet Pecit. Po e them ketu pas 54 vitesh ».
Keshtu nisi te tregonte.
« *Ne vitin 1976 isha me sherbim ne Vjene dhe nje dite te bukur ne kutine postare gjeta nje leter*. Ajo nuk kishte adresen e derguesit. Kishte vetem marresin dhe kjo me beri pershtypje. E grisa zarfin me te shpejte per te pare ne fund te letres se kush e bente, cili e kishte firmosur.
Kur c'te shoh? *Letra nenshkruhej nga Mehmet Shehu dhe Kadri Hazbiu, te cilet me ftonin te shkoja ne Shqiperi dhe per kete mund te takohesha me ambasadorin shqiptar ne Vjene*.
Une thashe : « *Ky eshte nje provokim, eshte kurth i jugosllaveve* ». Dhe mund te jem menduar nje muaj apo dy. E analizoja letren ne cdo kend. Me ne fund vendosa te plotesoja kureshtjen.
Ishte kurth apo nje ftese serioze. Dhe *vendosa te shkoj ne ambasade*, por e bera kete dite te shtune, qe ishte pushim. Vajta. Roje ne ambasade ishte nje kosovar. E pyeta Ka ardhur ambasadori?. Po mu pergjigj. Ka mundesi ti thoni ka ardhur nje plak nga Kosova dhe deshiron tju takoje?.
Roja me refuzoi, sic e kemi ne shqiptaret nga fodulleku. Me ne fund e binda dhe ai me kembet zvarre hyri brenda. Pas pese minutash pashe se po i zbriste shkallet me vrap.
Kuptova se kishte dicka serioze. Ma hapi porten me butonin elektrik qe lart, ne katin e dyte dhe me beri shenje te hyja menjehere. *Ne krye te shkalleve qendronte ambasadori*.
*Me priti sikur ishim miq te vjeter, sikur kisha shkuar dhe here tjeter e jo sikur e shihja per here te pare*. Me uli ne tavoline, me qerasi, beme goxha muhabet. Vetem pasi kaloi nje kohe e mire (ishte e shtune dhe nuk na bezdiste njeri) *me beri te njejten kerkese e me tha te njejtat shprehje qe kishte letra*. Dhe ne fund te propozimit shtoi: *Ne e dime se diku duhet te merrni leje. Ketu ne tavolinen time ka tre telefona, dy pergjohen, por ky tjetri jo* » ;
Dhe me vuri para nje situate qe une duhej te merrja vendimin ne cast. Nuk mund te thosha jo. Edhe pse manovrova dhe ja ndryshova biseden, ai perseri me tha « Mund te bisedojme ».
Atehere ngrita telefonin qe nuk pergjohej dhe *andej ku duhej te merrja leje me thane* : »*Gjykojeni vete* ».
Ne rrethana te tilla thashe me vete « *Edhe ata, shefat e mi, dicka dine. Dicka luhet deri sa me thane menjehere se mund te vendosja vete. Nuk me thane dale ta mendojme kete pune, sepse mora ne telefon kryesorin, nuk mora ndonje nepunes te zakonshem.* Sidoqofte nuk i thashe ambasadorit se cfare me thane, por nje Do te mendohem. Kur me percolli ambasadori me propozoi Kur te vendosni mund te vini te takohemi, te takohemi qofte dhe per nje kafe.
Faleminderit qe me pritet ju pergjigja, shternguam duart dhe keshtu u ndame.
Pas nje fare kohe vendosa qe te shkoj perseri. Vajta e kontaktova ambasadorin dhe ai me tha:
 Faleminderit! Na duhet nje fotografi juaja. Une e cova fotografine dhe pas ca kohesh me ftuan Ejani te pijme nje kafe!. Kur vajta me thane Pasaporta eshte gati. Jeni me emer dhe mbiemer tjeter, i lindur ne Shkoder ne vitin 1921, tani emigrant ne Siri. Ambasadori me tha edhe « Urdhero bileten ! Eshte e paguar. Vetem se do te shkoni ju ne agjenci per te fiksuar daten ; Nga Vjena do te shkoni ne Stamboll ».
Dhe keshtu bera, vendosa e ika ne Stamboll. Mirepo nuk sqarova dot se kush do te me priste, megjithate thashe me vete keta me siguri e kane organizuar pritjen. Zbrita ne Stamboll dhe pasi kalova doganen u bera kurioz se kush do te me priste. Dallova nje burre te gjate qe ma bente me dore nga larg dhe une u drejtova tek ai. Kur iu afrova pashe se ishte djali i axhes.
Ishte refugjat ne Gjermani. Sa e takova, sa i dhashe doren, nuk vonova ta pyesja « *Edhe ti me te kuqte qenke* ? ». « Po » me tha « Me te kuqte ».
« Epo ne dreq te veje kjo pune! ». thashe me vete. *Kjo pritje me njeriun tim me beri te qarte se komunistet e Tiranes nuk do te me dorezonin te serbet.* Djali i axhes me mori, me futi ne hotel dhe me porositi Te lutem mos dil, sepse te njohin shume kosovaret. Ata nuk duan ta dine qe je ketu. Dhe nuk dola nga hoteli. Pas tre ditesh me mori dhe me coi ne aeroport Tani do te nisesh per ne Athine. Ne Athine do te shkosh ne filan hotel, te eshte prenotuar dhe dhoma e do te vijne te takojne persona qe do te shoqerojne aty ».
Vajta ne Athine. Gjeta hotelin dhe sa bera nje dush e isha duke fshire trupin kur trokiti dera.
Cela deren me ate zinxhirin qe e mban pak te hapur, kur pashe dy djem te rinj. Me folen ne emrin tim dhe me thane Duam tju takojme. Hapa deren dhe i futa. Me lane porosi Shih te lutem, mos dil jashte se edhe ne Athine ka shqiptare qe mund te te njohin.
Ketu njelloj, mbeta ne hotel. Ata erdhen nje dite tjeter, prene bileten e me derguan ne aeroport. Mora avionin e linjes Athine-Tirane. Me shoqeruan dhe me thane Rruga e mbare.
Me lane kete porosi *Te lutem kur te zbrisni ne Rinas do te hiqni kapelen, do ta mbani ne dore dhe do te kruani koken qe tju njohin personat e duhur*.
Keshtu bera, por nuk na zbriten ne Rinas por ne nje aeroport afer Tiranes, ne ate te Laprakes. Ishte e organizuar ajo pune. Sapo zbrita me dolen perpara, me thane « Mireseerdhe ! » dhe me cuan ne Hotel Dajti. Me mbajten nje jave ne hotel, me than se diten nuk duhej te dilja, kurse ne mbremje, ora 20.00, me merrnin dhe me shetisnin ne Durres, ne Kruje dhe ne Elbasan.
*Nje nate te bukur, pasi me bene nje xhiro ne Tirane, me thane se* « *Tani do te shkojme te kryeministri* ». Nga ora 10 deri ne dy te nates une kam bere bisede me Mehmet Shehun. Ne dyzet vite ne sherbim te CIA-s, mund te kem takuar 40 burra shtetesh, por ajo bisede me ka mbetur ne mendje ne menyre te vecante. Ne fund me tha « *Bace Hysen, kemi vendosur te shperthejme kryengritjen ne Kosove. Ne duam vetem sebepin qe te shpertheje kjo kryengritje, duam shkakun qe te mund te nderhyjme. Ndryshe nuk e justifikojme dot ne Kombet e Bashkuara. Kete kryengritje deshirojme tua ngarkojme juve. E merrni persiper ? Mbrapa keni shtetin shqiptar* ». Dhe une pranova.

Marre me disa shkurtime nga revista Shqip, Nr 56 (3) 2007.

----------

